# The OffSeason begins... OJay's Road To Redemption 2013 prepped by James James Collier



## OJay

Well its about time i started a journal on here. Tuesday I take the trip to Northampton to see James Collier and he will be helping guide me through my prep for my next contest

I will know more come wednesday as to what teh exact plan will be but I am looking to start dieting Feb time and spend the rest of the time trying to maintain condition as much as possible and grow a little if i can.

As you may or may not know I am a sponsored athlete with Bodybuilding Warehouse and can't thanks Kieran enough for his ongoing support hopefully I can repay this with a great showing on stage, I know I will put in 110% effort and should bring a complete different package to the one i bought last time around when I competed in the classics in 2010 UKBFF Bedford.

This morning I was weighing 173lbs at 13% on the scales however as some have said before my scales arent always giving a true respect of what someone would truely look like at the bodyfat but I am happy as long as measuring the same way and the numbers are going in the correct direction.

 these pictures were 30/09 will more than likely take some when I see James on wednesday but the condition is more or less around the same weighing 2lbs more

ill try and log as many workouts as possible and give a little insight into everything else that may come up to a certain extent

more pics can be found http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/144364-progress-pics.html


----------



## OJay

Today was the typical Saturday legs session

focus was more on Hams than Quads as should be training legs again Tuesday for a shock session

Started warm up on Bike

Lying leg curls

warm up

32.5x15

40x12

47.5x8 failure

Leg Press

280x20

320x20

380x20 failure

320x23 failure

BB Lunges

40kx20

40kx20

Leg Ext

45k>35k>25k> Dropset to complete failure and pump was crazy

seated Leg curls

45kx8

35kx12

SLDL - really struggle if put too muchweight on these to feel in hams so very slow movement and stretch

60kx12

70kx9 failure

Standing Calf raises

120x20

150x20

175 stack x20

leg press calf raises

300x15

300x15

held stretches for ages at the end of set, counted to 20 then stopped counting

Pre workout was SuperPump and CNP Whey one scoop

Intra Workout was Bodybuilding Warehouse Excel I love this product, have size on precontest sometimes but there's no comparison imo

Post - boditronics recover xs

Got a cheat meal tonight going to a nice american diner so will have a burger just like did last sat and my legs are desperately in need of this


----------



## Zangief

Good luck mate, looking awesome


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking awesome Ojay, always been a fan of your physique. This will be a good read!!!

Great legs session, im exactly the same on stiff legged deads, are you doing them stood on a platform or not??? I tried them with dumbells last week and felt it in hams so much more.


----------



## OJay

cheers both of you for posting, they were with a barbell wide grip on the floor stretching, i done them with EZ last week and felt a good feeling but it varies week to week which feels better ez bb or db


----------



## Suprakill4

Why not do them on a platform mate? Off the floor, with the size of the plates it's impossible for me to stretch them enough to get a full ROM and work them properly.


----------



## OJay

I was using tens mate so smaller plates can only get about inch above floor before rounding back

I have used a step before worked nicely but that's when using20s


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah that's better then mate. I just use the twenties when I do them so go on platform.


----------



## OJay

as long as feeling it deep in the hammies its all good, never seen someone with overpowering hams


----------



## OJay

Had my nice cheat tonight

Double stack chilli burger with a jacket potato loads of salad and a little coleslaw mmmm


----------



## OJay

Steady 15-20 mins cardio on spin bike this morning

Usually walk to post office weekend mornings grab a paper but it's ****ing it down and since had my cheat last night hopped on spin bike steady pace usually only do cardio off days at the moment about 30 mins


----------



## OJay

Just trained back will get it up fully when I get home later but tried to take some pics during sets but came out a bit blurry so ended up holding on bottom or reps and contraction and just slaughtered the fibres was a good shock.


----------



## OJay

todays back session

had my superpump and 1 scoop cnp whey about 30minutes beforehand

BBW Excel during once again

wide pulldown

3 warm ups

75x12

82.5x9

90x7

t bar row

60x8

80x6

80x7

60x6

deads to just below knee (legs and glutes killing from legs )

100x8 very slow reps here lighter weights than normal but felt just as hard

140x4 holding each one at top and bottom for about 10seconds so that training partner could try take pics ouch!

100x8

Low Row pulley with rope

45x10

45x8

37.5x8

back extentions

bw x 25

bw x 23

bw x 16

all contractions were held with a good squeeze got a nice pump on back

stretching whilst drinking my pro recover

I let my training partner have a sample of excel for the first time and he was majorly impressed with it considering I always say how good it is now he knows and is going to order his own ......after he took me last sample lol

tried to take some pics but wasnt the greatest was on mates iphone4 i should take my 4s in there but i hate taking phones in weight areas, maybe take full camera there sometime


----------



## Avena

Waiting for that exact plan then!

P.S.

Photos are out, videos are in!


----------



## OJay

Avena said:


> Waiting for that exact plan then!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Photos are out, videos are in!


I'll bare that in mind next week sometime


----------



## Suprakill4

Good shout avena def get some videos on mate. I have started doing this and glad I did, mainly because form issues were picked up on. Look great in the pics. Really vascular!!


----------



## OJay

Cheers I've really lowered weight to try get form up an has helped loads going back to the start

Food has been crap today feeling stuffed and no appetite also been dizzy feeling nautious since I trained!

60g oats 8 egg white 1 yolk

150ml orange juice

Pre workout super pump and cnp whey

During excel

Post workout cnp pro recover

5bits bread, 150g turkey loads of veg and banana

Tortilla wrap whole meal with tin tuna veg mixed in and apple

Just had a on whey rich Choc shake lovely with 150ml milk And slice pineapple


----------



## Suprakill4

Diet doesn't look too bad so far mate. I am bloated from meal 1 all the way untill the next morning and look a bloated mess.

Yeah I have done the same mate. Lowere the weight and concentrate on that contraction and so glad I did as gaining loads better. Where you from again mate?


----------



## OJay

im in Norwich middle of nowhere lol

im lifting less than when i was off season natty thats the crazy thing but gaining more


----------



## Big ape

How comes the orange juice in the morning seen a few people having that and wondered why?


----------



## OJay

Big ape said:


> How comes the orange juice in the morning seen a few people having that and wondered why?


I like to get the insulin spike but also include fast and slow carbs with most meals for more regulation of overall insulin stability

Although this whole diet is going to change more than likely when I see James weds


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I like to get the insulin spike but also include fast and slow carbs with most meals for more regulation of overall insulin stability
> 
> Although this whole diet is going to change more than likely when I see James weds


I'm pretty sure bayman will have comments about that insulin spike


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> I'm pretty sure bayman will have comments about that insulin spike


All Learnt from previous coach who me and mark had worked for him


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> All Learnt from previous coach who me and mark had worked for him


Not saying I know it's wrong but bayman has gone into full detail about this in previous posts and explains how this doesn't really work


----------



## OJay

I'll have a search see what can find

But no matter anyway it's what was learnt from previous coach now moving onto a new guy in James on Wednesday so will be using his advice to help me get to the stage


----------



## OJay

finished off yesterdays food with 6 egg whites and peppers, brocolli, asparagus, spinach and mushrooms

then a shake before bed with 1 tspn peanut butter.

this morning done 30 minutes cardio as rest day and has the same breakfast as yesterday

60g oats 8 egg whites 2 slices pineapple

then had an ON Whey shake

now about to have next meal in a moment will be eggs on toast and an apple


----------



## Suprakill4

Wish i could get eggs in like you do mate!! You seem to keep carbs pretty low?


----------



## OJay

They're cheaper than most other things  and I have chicken everyday twice a day when I work so making the most of my time off work love having it all as an omelette 

I do t always want carbs low but since I'm not expending them much on rest day I'm seeing what effect lowering and Playing with carbs can do


----------



## Suprakill4

Well will help stay lean mate. Staying lean for me just isnt an option if it want to grow enough. I havnt done cardio in months but not sure really how much benefit ill get from doing 30 minutes on rest days 2 - 3 days a week, seems a wasted excersice and prob see no difference.


----------



## OJay

if you've not done cardio in months adding that in would be crazy beneficial, it would speed up the digestive process may help with bloat also.

as well it will allow you to get your heart functioning and getting stronger, more oxygen and then hopefully allow for progress in the rest of your training


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> if you've not done cardio in months adding that in would be crazy beneficial, it would speed up the digestive process may help with bloat also.
> 
> as well it will allow you to get your heart functioning and getting stronger, more oxygen and then hopefully allow for progress in the rest of your training


Seriously? Well every day is a school day. Pre breakfast cardio it is from now on then. Cheers mate!


----------



## OJay

If you think about it it makes sense as long as getting enough cals in elsewhere and it isnt detrimental to growth. Your whole cardiovascular system will function better, imagine the help that will do when heavy squatting

What's wrong with you and eggs anyway?


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah it makes perfect sense actually mate, will add it in asap as i do get so out of breath training.

I just HATE them mate, i used to have them every morning for months and go so fed up of them, buying some tonight though to add in. Cant beat it for quality protein!


----------



## OJay

i've had them everyday in morning since i started competing i think lol if i get bored of omelette which never really happens i will just mix the whites in with my oats and create a mushy mess of amazingness lol :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> i've had them everyday in morning since i started competing i think lol if i get bored of omelette which never really happens i will just mix the whites in with my oats and create a mushy mess of amazingness lol :thumb:


I tried these once with some choc whey, it was AWFUL!! I just really hate eggs, hate fish aswel, prob the two best foods for bodybuilding!


----------



## OJay

True but there are plenty alternatives, if you stop liking chicken, turkey and beef that's when need to start worrying.


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> True but there are plenty alternatives, if you stop liking chicken, turkey and beef that's when need to start worrying.


I hate them all to be honest mate lol, i just force feed every single meal.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> I hate them all to be honest mate lol, i just force feed every single meal.


Can't wait for you to start dieting for show we are gonna have to sort you out beforehand! What DO you like ?


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Can't wait for you to start dieting for show we are gonna have to sort you out beforehand! What DO you like ?


Me too mate, i actually love cutting, really enjoy seeing the results coming thick and fast, the whole carbing up is great, hate water manipulation and ill need 3 days off work for this as i pee LOADS anyway.

I actually enjoy food a lot more when dieting, everything just seems to taste nicer to me and the cheat days are immense and do help with my metabolism.

I dont care what i eat as long as it produces results, ill just force it down.


----------



## OJay

at least you've got the right mindset with eating for results not for fun thats where most people seem to fail

they all want to eat for enjoyment when its really just fuel


----------



## Suprakill4

Thats exactly right mate. I eat for a purpose and that purpose is to gain muscle, thats it. I dont enjoy food, even if i was to eat something many woulc class as amazing, i just simply dont enjoy it, theres only a few select foods i like the taste of like duck in pancakes with that sauce and chicken in satay sauce lol.


----------



## OJay

Tell you what I do love at the moment though other than omelettes lol on whey double rich chocolate and the bodybuilding warehouse Choc orange premium whey mmm


----------



## Suprakill4

im actually using pro-10 choc whey at the minute and its the best i have ever tried, seriously nice! my main oats now come from bran flakes aswel, taste great and apparantly a better gi than oats, not that it matters too much when there consumed with proteins and fats.


----------



## OJay

Nice! I'm trying different wheys for BBW at the moment although this month will just be different flavours of ON Whey banana I believe will be next maybe gaspari next month

I've just seen someone's comments about straps on the BBW facebook page where Kieran posted my picture some people are just hilarious when saying about straps and light weights


----------



## Suprakill4

I use straps all the time when trainin back. Like today I done 220kg on the deadlift machine and I wouldn't even lift it without them. People are naive and stupid mate. I know it will be water off a ducks back with you anyway so balls to them.


----------



## OJay

I just commented back saying they should wait to see how weak I am on chest and also the pics of 4kg lat raises  lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. Nice one mate


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. Nice one mate


It's great when they wouldn't even be able to get close to their goals and you know you are progressing each day towards yours, ignorance is bliss 

My legs are still sore slightly from Saturdays session but Mark Claxton has said he's training quads this morning so I'm shocking them with a session with him, the guy is a freak when it comes to strength, 2010 BNBF overall champ heavyweight champ and best wheels

Don't usually do this so it's just a shock session since I have until next Friday off work trying to switch it up 

This was condition yesterday very flat not great need to grow


----------



## OJay

I wasn't expecting to have any strength for today's session but training with Mark means I have the drive and am forced 100% into doing decent reps (i try to do this all the time but he just tends to point it out more than anyone else when I don't notice it  )

super pump fruit punch today mmmm

and cnp whey 1 scoop about 30 minutes beforehand

intra workout excel as usual

post workout Extreme Build&Recover chocolate 

anyways....

warm up on cycle

leg press

240x12

280x12

320x12

360x12

400x13 (i hate failing on 13!) lol

leg extentions

40kx15

50kx15

60kx15

79kx8

70kx7

front squats

60kx12

60kx11

60kx10

lunge left/lunge right squat set (all three movements count as one rep)

60kx10

60kx10

seated calf raises

forgot to record weight but was up to the stack at 12-15 reps 5 sets

leg press calf raises

tibialis anterior plate raises

adductors machine

i was not aware until after the session that i hadnt recorded the weights on last ones 

my legs feel just as sore as before lol


----------



## Ts23

your natural arnt you ?


----------



## OJay

joshnow said:


> hope you read my comment, I defended you and explained to all the morons so they could understand.


Cheers I saw a couple comments defending lol thanks appreciated mate are you a friend on fb?


----------



## OJay

Ts23 said:


> your natural arnt you ?


Well let's not go there fully most people know the deal from that but I can't change history only try help mould my future  long story short I've never competed on anything started last August with assistance loving it best move I've made wouldn't dream of going back


----------



## OJay

Well today's the day goto get my prep sorted and a brief plan in place with James appointment is at 11 can't wait

But as normal nothing is simple just as thinking finances getting sorted I'm driving home last night car feels like its stalling going 30mph then anti pollution fault and catalytic converter error comes up on my dash board bloody. Peugeots! So luckily I'm getting a lift to Northampton but gonna cost a bomb to fix typical. How is it when you down you seem to get a kick in balls and says you ain't ever getting out of debt?!?!

Shout out to www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk and Kieran for sorting me with prep assistance owe you big time


----------



## OJay

well car will be recovered to a garage in the morning thank god i have breakdown on my insurnce with homestart

just back from James' and was productive I have a meal guide sorted now and he has upped my carbs and fats infact hes upped everything so should be able to grow now will evaluate the plan as time goes on, says I should be able to diet for a show pretty quickly but we don't want to rush things over the top

luckily a training partner is going to take me to gym and then back home tonight so will train chest and biceps a little later and that will leave the door open o have a rest day tomorrow if the car cant besorted properly


----------



## OJay

Pics from today's starting point


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good mate!! What's your diet going to be looking like now then?


----------



## OJay

ill get writing it up a little later the basics of it, obviously dont want to go in gram for gram amounts as aware James has put thought in tailored for me its upped the food amounts. similar meals to what I'm having now though to an extent


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. My diet been rubbish the last week so trying to get back on track with that. Had kfc today an thats it for cheats now for a while.


----------



## OJay

Better be it if not I'm coming up there to smash you through some sessions to burn the extra cals!


----------



## Avena

Was thinking that James would up your food intake, otherwise you're in so sharp condition that it hurts my eyes!


----------



## OJay

I like your comment  fingers crossed condition is kept with upped food levels 

todays chest session wasn't expecting to train but as got to sort my car out a training partner asked if id train with him and gave me lift as he will do tomorrow night too 

pre exhaust tonight

Incline Flyes db

22x12

30x8

30x6

30x5 and Dc stretch

James Collier's variation of db press (5 full reps and 5 with the top part squeezing - killer!)

22x12

22x10

22x10

22x9

Incline BB

60x6

60x6

as you can tell chest crazily knackered but thought would just increase the pump again and make sure

techno gym press machine

35x15

35x12

35x9

then biceps

Hammer Curls really emphasising the squeeze

14x10

14x10

16x8

16x7

Cable Curls close grip straight bar elbows stuck in no movement

20x12

25x10

30x8

DB Shrugs

34x20

44x14

50x9

now knackered 

post workout shake of cnp pro recover with a scoop of cnp whey also included in there too

post workout evening meal

7egg white 1 egg, almonds and loads of veg

now chillllllllllllll


----------



## Suprakill4

Would be great if you could mate lol. You will be travelling 2 and a half hours each way though haha. Hoping Jay is still coming tomorrow but not heard from him in two days.


----------



## OJay

Used to travel two half hours to Birmingham to train and Northampton with James is about 2hr 15min so who knows I could pull my finger out maybe at somepoint so watch it. 

Woke and weighed myself was 3 lbs lighter than sat after upping food slightly so starting point diet

170lbs

12.1% bf can't remember rest but I know muscle mass percent was up and hydration and visceral down I believe

Woke had my whey in water and a coffee then now doing 30mins spin bike nothing crazy just rest day cardio getting a great sweat on though just that shake has an effect on thermogenesis


----------



## OJay

Lovely shoulder workout tonight wasn't liking having a full stomach from all the extra food but was stronger

Will post it up tomorrow morn currently doing trigger point with a golf ball to release some sore areas


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. I am actually nailing food again now. Main meals of 240g chicken, 230g potato and 100g cottage cheese are my main meals now and so easy to eat. Going to try upping solids soon again. Think appetite must have just been hammered from dbol but off thst now.


----------



## Suprakill4

Trigger point with a golf ball??? Whats thst mate?


----------



## OJay

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trigger_point have a gander mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks interesting mate. Sort of like a deep tissue massage really.


----------



## OJay

Yeah it's good to do just before stretching as sometimes triggers can get aggravated stretching before deactivated I swear by this. There is a way of activating trigger for beneficiary reasons before sets somehow not learnt that fully yet though


----------



## OJay

Last nights session was shoulders and triceps with some abs tagged on

Oh and squeeze set of calves for fun 

Can't remember exact weights it's in my book upstairs so will try from memory

Bb shoulder press seated.

60x5

70x5

75x5

77.5x5

80x 5 2.5 more than last week

82.5kx 4 last rep spotter says didn't help but wasn't convinced but improvement still with feeling on delts trying to keep traps relaxed and shoulder girdle down throughout very hard to explain and master I'll get there 

Same with lat raises try to come up to feel where the traps are about to take over and control and return to start

Seated lat raise

10x15

12x15

16x6

12x10

12x8

Ez upright row

20kx15

30kx15

35x12

35x7

Rear delt squeeze very light sort of circle your hands starting parallel to each other high up take to sides and turn DBS towards ceiling to squeeze rear delts then bring downwards and finally towards body real light weight needed and a full squeeze lovely finisher

6kx 11

6k x 10

6kx 7

Rope push downs go to bottom stop and flick wrists at the advice of James to get an extra contraction...damn! Elbow never move from side of body throughout 

20x25

25x14

30x8

30x8

Ez skulls crazy slow on incline and arms start way behind head so constant tension on triceps

20kx 7 with major forced stretch

20kx 6 with stretch

20k x 4 and stretch triceps screwed



Rope crunches no reps needed counting the slower the better with HARD contractions  we went for time under tension to really hit the fast twitch fibres of the abs

25k x 1min 30s

30k x 2 min killer!

Calf raises standing

2 sets hard squeezes once again weight and reps just going for that burning feeling then stretching them out

Plenty of stretching followed my pro recover with added whey


----------



## OJay

Rice tuna veg and apple

I'm not used to this much rice nearly double cooked weight I'm used to. Time to grow  just an example of the main meal in middle of the day


----------



## Outtapped

Ojay do you know if we have to pre register for bodypower or can competitors turn up on the day?


----------



## Suprakill4

Im going to add a tuna meal into diet i think mate, its easy to eat, well, with mayo on lol.


----------



## OJay

Pretty sure it has been pre register in the past but it's definitely open to all I know that much as checked before.

May do a different show yet depending on what myself and James decide after Christmas when diet starts


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Pretty sure it has been pre register in the past but it's definitely open to all I know that much as checked before.
> 
> May do a different show yet depending on what myself and James decide after Christmas when diet starts


Well I'm doing Yarmouth again just for fun as its local so thought may as well do bodyexpo then if I qualify I just won't bother with Yarmouth


----------



## OJay

or I think the hayes is week after yarmouth closer than birmingham that could be an option too mate


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> or I think the hayes is week after yarmouth closer than birmingham that could be an option too mate


Bodypower just seems a good option as i would go to the expo anyway, plus MP will be there so could do some work for them on the sunday etc


----------



## OJay

That's my thinking also as BBW exhibiting first show and finishes day before my birthday  perfect timing to compete. 

How's your training going mate?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> That's my thinking also as BBW exhibiting first show and finishes day before my birthday  perfect timing to compete.
> 
> How's your training going mate?


Training is going well, only now starting to eat more and upping cardio


----------



## OJay

Good good glad it's going well

May see you at bodyrush sometime soon might come there for a few sessions haven't been there for ages could have a session sometime of you like


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Good good glad it's going well
> 
> May see you at bodyrush sometime soon might come there for a few sessions haven't been there for ages could have a session sometime of you like


I'm not training there at the moment, at virgin active. They are currently refurbishing bodyrush so I'm gonna go back after


----------



## OJay

How is virgin now it's rebranded? Couldn't stand it when I was a PT there just had no atmosphere

You still with Vicky?


----------



## OJay

lovely session today was well up for it knowing i have the extra calories wanting to make sure I had my sleep so no excuses need to get my strength back up on squats

my favourite day leg day 

pre workout was superpump fruit punch and my whey shake with water excel during and recovery drink with added whey afterwards

warm up sets aren't all written down

cycle for 5 minutes steady

lying leg curls

32.5x15

40x15

47.5x9 (1 more than last week)

squats

100x6

120x6

140x7 last time done 140 only got 3 crap ones so strength already on the up with the extra munch 

140x6

100x9

60x10

leg press

280x10

360x10

leg ext

40x15

45x16

55x11

seated leg curl 1 drop set

40x12, 30x15

barbell sldl

60x10

80x10

100x8 actually felt my hams on the 100 and if i up the weight this never happens so they're getting stronger also

finished with 10minutes cardio to flush the crap around a bit 

now time to chill!


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> How is virgin now it's rebranded? Couldn't stand it when I was a PT there just had no atmosphere
> 
> You still with Vicky?


It's not changed yet, they are repainting etc this month. Still **** for the money I'm thinking tho as there's things like the smith machine that needs recalibrating for months and still hasn't been done. For £65 I expect better.

Yeah me and Vicky are still going strong


----------



## OJay

That smith was screwed when I was working there! 65?! Jeez car4 is 38 bannatynes I pay 44.50 joint can't get out of that yet though but both are better places overall than that. I remember the building constantly falling down when worked there leaks and floods everywhere lol

Good good glad you still going strong. You still getting her **** on stage?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> That smith was screwed when I was working there! 65?! Jeez car4 is 38 bannatynes I pay 44.50 joint can't get out of that yet though but both are better places overall than that. I remember the building constantly falling down when worked there leaks and floods everywhere lol
> 
> Good good glad you still going strong. You still getting her **** on stage?


Ask her for yourself, I doubt it, but I think it's still an option. She hasn't wrote it off just yet


----------



## OJay

Didn't think I'd hit legs as hard as I did..... I'm wasted now!


----------



## Ts23

OJay said:


> Well its about time i started a journal on here. Tuesday I take the trip to Northampton to see James Collier and he will be helping guide me through my prep for my next contest
> 
> I will know more come wednesday as to what teh exact plan will be but I am looking to start dieting Feb time and spend the rest of the time trying to maintain condition as much as possible and grow a little if i can.
> 
> As you may or may not know I am a sponsored athlete with Bodybuilding Warehouse and can't thanks Kieran enough for his ongoing support hopefully I can repay this with a great showing on stage, I know I will put in 110% effort and should bring a complete different package to the one i bought last time around when I competed in the classics in 2010 UKBFF Bedford.
> 
> This morning I was weighing 173lbs at 13% on the scales however as some have said before my scales arent always giving a true respect of what someone would truely look like at the bodyfat but I am happy as long as measuring the same way and the numbers are going in the correct direction.
> 
> View attachment 67256
> View attachment 67257
> View attachment 67258
> these pictures were 30/09 will more than likely take some when I see James on wednesday but the condition is more or less around the same weighing 2lbs more
> 
> ill try and log as many workouts as possible and give a little insight into everything else that may come up to a certain extent
> 
> more pics can be found http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/144364-progress-pics.html


Your bis look tiny in that most muscular pic mate, what size are they ?


----------



## Suprakill4

Ts23 said:


> Your bis look tiny in that most muscular pic mate, what size are they ?


Nice comment............


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice comment............


Got to love a well thought out constructive comment lol

And the answer is that I've never measured them but yes they are small thanks for noticing.


----------



## Ts23

OJay said:


> Pics from today's starting point


quads are looking nice a full, defos your strongest point mate.


----------



## Ts23

OJay said:


> Got to love a well thought out constructive comment lol
> 
> And the answer is that I've never measured them but yes they are small thanks for noticing.


Sorry mate, i didnt mean to sound like a dick, thought it was just the angle your on, your side tricep looks nice, i was just trying to say try and show more of your bicep.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ts23 said:


> Sorry mate, i didnt mean to sound like a dick, thought it was just the angle your on, your side tricep looks nice, i was just trying to say try and show more of your bicep.


Maybe that would have been a better way to say it in the beginning instead of your biceps look tiny lol.


----------



## OJay

Ts23 said:


> Sorry mate, i didnt mean to sound like a dick, thought it was just the angle your on, your side tricep looks nice, i was just trying to say try and show more of your bicep.


It's all good mate no worries

My posing isn't the greatest, something I need to work on as I go along on how to present things to my strengths so should be able to bring the presentations up a bit along with adding a bit more size


----------



## OJay

Went to train back today but got to the gym and realised wouldn't have training partner tues morn and also that my hams and quads are slaughtered from yesterday's legs... So we switched to chest and biceps with a touch of traps and had a nice workout even though feeling shot 

Inc bb press

100x6

102.5x4

90x4

60x6 ultra slow

First time I've controlled and really felt 100 in just the chest in ages so strength is going up slightly making full use of the 1.25k plates rather than jumping unrealistic weights each week and failing

James' inc db press as described earlier in journal it was in mt newsletter in april great pump and squeeze went up 2k from when I done these first last session

20x5+10squeeze

24x5+6squeeze

24x5+6squeeze

1set pec deck squeezing to failure on 25k slowly

Hammer curls

12x15

16x8

16x6

BB curls

22x15

25x8 real slow hands stretched to really stretch out forearms

Smith shrugs

Done these like Incredible Bulk described in another MT newsletter

5up 5s down

Drop set

120/80/40 didn't count reps though just failure each time

Trying a random mix on my boditronics recoverEX with a scoop of Choc whey, will be different lol

May treat myself to a roast maybe later depend how feel


----------



## dazc

end of the day, biceps dont win or loose you shows, its one tiny part of the overall package, just concentrate on adding good quality mass and it will go where it goes. long as it doesnt all pile onto your legs which are the strongest part at the moment.

good luck with this journey mate, im sure youll be fine.

what sort of turnout does the BP show get?


----------



## OJay

dazc said:


> end of the day, biceps dont win or loose you shows, its one tiny part of the overall package, just concentrate on adding good quality mass and it will go where it goes. long as it doesnt all pile onto your legs which are the strongest part at the moment.
> 
> good luck with this journey mate, im sure youll be fine.
> 
> what sort of turnout does the BP show get?


It's got some stick in the past but the promotors Said they are working on getting it more exposure for the future there's a lot of distractions in the expo to put a show on but it's perfect timing for my birthday then there's the option of a cheat on the 21st for day and bring it in for the Bedford mt one if needed


----------



## Outtapped

Constructive critism but do you not feel you have focused a bit too much on staying lean off season? You look not far off show condition now and you have about 6 months to go


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> Constructive critism but do you not feel you have focused a bit too much on staying lean off season? You look not far off show condition now and you have about 6 months to go


That's why my food has been upped more i need to get my head out of thinking I should be so lean. Allow myself more cheat meals and stop being so anal (James' words not mine  ) mark and rob have been telling me all the time an I've known it too and prob has hindered me infact I know it has but I'm screwed in the head I think lol

I know exactly where you're coming from though mate


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> That's why my food has been upped more i need to get my head out of thinking I should be so lean. Allow myself more cheat meals and stop being so anal (James' words not mine  ) mark and rob have been telling me all the time an I've known it too and prob has hindered me infact I know it has but I'm screwed in the head I think lol
> 
> I know exactly where you're coming from though mate


Well at least you are on it now, just think of where you could have been with the use of those extra cals tho if you had started earlier. What are you weighing in at now and what is your max weight you can be on stage?


----------



## OJay

I was 170 on thurs morn which is basically just over 77 my limit is 76.7

I have completely changed the look of my physique this last year but could and should've gained more but can't change past only the future 

I was 70.7 last time I competed I very much doubt I'll be over 72 next year not exactly great gains going from natty to assisted but plenty time for the future.

Can't wait to get back on cycle, itching! although getting stronger since pct stopped however that coincides with the extra food


----------



## Outtapped

What cycle have you got planned?


----------



## OJay

Not sure yet nothing very big keep levels really low and simple


----------



## Suprakill4

I'll second the comments about staying that lean. Its hard to grow when your staying seriously lean. Come join the fat club, I'm the most prestige member lol.

Good news!!!! Ate an omelette today was 6egg whites and 2 yolks. Hated it though lol!

How's your weekend been?


----------



## OJay

Weekend training has been great went to pub to watch footie last night boring as!

Today wasn't going to have a cheat but just made a massive chilli and all gone got an apple crumble in oven as sister was supposed to have the parents round to eat but they had a fall out lovely families so I thought I'd cook for them lol  better add Ben n jerrys and custard maybe too


----------



## OJay

Cheat for tonight think I'll

Have a hot chocolate now

Chilli

Apple crumble ice cream and custard

Cup cake with ice cream and Ben n jerrys


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh my god thst desert looks amazon. I just had a sunday dinner and didn't have the pavalova after because knew would feel bad ten you go and post sh1t like this!! Lol.


----------



## OJay

I'll feel **** but it will be better as I know I'll train legs again for a second time this week, smash back Tuesday and smash another session Thursday with shoulders needed it

Haven't had junk junk for ages won't have it for ages afterwards that Ben n jerrys has been in freezer since months ago


----------



## Suprakill4

Does feel nice though doesn't it. Shame there's not many foods that I really enjoy although bet I would that desert you had. Chilli isn't too bad is it? May have some mince with pasta tomorrow for a change with kidney beans.

I'm in for chest tomorrow. Hoping for a personal best!!


----------



## OJay

Chilli is my favourite meal ever If there was more I would've just had that and not the ice cream 

Wish I was training tomorrow now


----------



## Suprakill4

How do you cook the chilli mate. Is it in a sauce? Yeah I csnt wait. Chest so ALL compound pressing movements for me. Decided to this when doing heavy chest and when I do chest the second time each week I'll go high rep on fly movements. You think this will be ok?


----------



## OJay

It can only be worth a try worst thing is that you will decide it isn't working and switch it again.  how many times you train a week ?

Chilli was

Turkey mince

Onion

Garlic cloves chopped and crushed

Carrot

Courgette

Kidney beans in chilli sauce

Chilli mix x2

Tomatoes chopped

Worcester sauce

Herbs

Brown sauce for flavouring.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds amazing mate. I do 4 days a week. I don't train shoulders anymore and added a chest day instead as shoulders a good bodypart for me.


----------



## OJay

Sounds a plan 

Just found half a bag Jaffa cakes

5rice cakes and peanut butter

And a couple old promax bars needing eating

So sippied my bodybuilding warehouse premium casein Choc orange shook it and warmed in mic and dipped the bars in mmmm

I really should goto bed now got a turtle shell food baby think low carbs tomorrow lol


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Sounds a plan
> 
> Just found half a bag Jaffa cakes
> 
> 5rice cakes and peanut butter
> 
> And a couple old promax bars needing eating
> 
> So sippied my bodybuilding warehouse premium casein Choc orange shook it and warmed in mic and dipped the bars in mmmm
> 
> I really should goto bed now got a turtle shell food baby think low carbs tomorrow lol


HAHA, ya fat kn4cker!!

I remember when i cut and one evening felt so ill and shaky so ate 6 rice cakes with PB, loads of oats mashed with banana, 2 bagles and loads of sweets. My stomach was ripped but huge, it looked really wierd!!!


----------



## OJay

Made me so rough this morning though lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

Balls to it, def worth it i bet lol.


----------



## OJay

yep but had to keep going to the toilet through my massage, whole body deep tissue work 3 1/2 hours 20quid lovely


----------



## Suprakill4

3 and a half hours!!!!!!! bet that was mad. and why so cheap, i would love to get a nice long deep tissue massage but its expensive round here, about £40 an hour.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> 3 and a half hours!!!!!!! bet that was mad. and why so cheap, i would love to get a nice long deep tissue massage but its expensive round here, about £40 an hour.


It's a girl in the team I manage at work and she does it on the side and just loves it so she does it cheap feel so rough now though all the toxins released but it's worth it getting looser each time really painful in the pecs but will allow loads more blood flow.

The session after I had one last time I hadn't felt a pump like it!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate!!! Is she fit, and does she do extras?? May be worth the 2.5 hour drive thats all......... LOL.


----------



## OJay

lol no and not wanting to no lol :laugh:


----------



## OJay

Today's session was back

Soooo

Thought I'd record a superset I'll get it up later 

Got up protein shake. 

20mins steady cardio whilst my oats were 'brewing'  then egg whites with a full egg and pineapple juice

But of glutamine

Hour later superpump and whey shake

Excel during and recover xs with some added whey after  plenty whey 

Wide pull downs really concentrating on lower lat contraction and stretch at the top

75x9

82.5x8

82.5x7

60x12

Ez bar bent over rows got these from littlechris and add a different squeeze to the lower lats

70x8

75x9

80x6

Deadlifts

Warm up sets x 3

120x5 feeler set

140x pass on reps it's on video then back extension drop set with 10k>body weight> negatives

Standing rope rows on low pulley

Really emphasise that lower lat contraction once again 

30x10

37.5x12

45x9

Back screwed so 1 finisher to pump

Rope straight arm pulldowns

25x pass on reps full squeeze and stretches

Seated calf raises

Concentrated on lengthening set rather than reps

52.5

60

75 ds 52.5 ds 30 then training partner stood on machine for few negs

10 mins steady cardio and stretching


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

Looks good mate!!!


----------



## OJay

Ta


----------



## OJay

Just had my chicken veg and rice meal  thought id stir fry it


----------



## Avena

OJay said:


> Just had my chicken veg and rice meal  thought id stir fry it


I eat stir-fry nearly everyday. I like to fry veggies and meat seperately in generous amounts of Soy sauce, then chuck it all in one pan and cook in sweet and sour sauce for a while. Yum! What a nice way to get greens in!


----------



## OJay

I just had some Nandos spice or jack daniels glaze of needed on it but just love food so plain is just as good


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> I just had some Nandos spice or jack daniels glaze of needed on it *but just love food so plain *is just as good


Lucky g1t!!!


----------



## OJay

Learn to love the fuel mate 

Was absolutely knackered this morning so have opted to train this eve after a few meals hopefully will be a good choice in the end


----------



## Outtapped

what does your training plan look like at the moment?


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> what does your training plan look like at the moment?


Training has been weird these past two weeks as had time off work and got another guest pass so trying to fit in sessions with mark where possible so trained legs twice last week

May train them twice this week or chest twice instead to work on upper chest thickness

Basically 4sessions a week

Usually legs/back/chestbi/shoulderstri


----------



## OJay

Do you ever get to train in the morning?


----------



## OJay

Today has been a write off really not feeling awake at all

Woke and done the usual stuff breakie before training was going to do an extra session and hit legs for the 2nd time this week like I done last week but was completely numb when was getting ready luckily my training partner for the day said he's feeling sick so we didn't train

I was thinking I'd need more meals then could go at 6.

Went to get adjusted at the chiropractor and now I feel real nautious so listening to the body and not including an extra 5th session this week even though I am really bored its not good for the body just feel like I could sleep any second! So will train tomorrow either am or pm depending on the body and training partner timings.

How crap does it make you feel when you don't go? I feel rubbish but know its the brainy thing to do.


----------



## Suprakill4

Would rather miss a training session than a meal mate  ya did the right thing, it would have probably been a sh1t workout anyway.


----------



## OJay

That's what I though K mate I fell asleep so was def not gonna be great session!


----------



## Suprakill4

todays another day so just smash your next session! You feeling more rested now?


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> todays another day so just smash your next session! You feeling more rested now?


Yeah but got carried away with cardio as was writing an email and done 30 mins when meant to do 20 never mind.

Put on 3 lbs since last thurs 173.1now worried this is too quick as bf on scales went from 12.1 to 13.1 so have email James


----------



## Suprakill4

Is it fat though or have you just added water from all the extra carbs? ah well 30 mins isnt too different from 20.


----------



## OJay

I'll check it again tomorrow and sat and see what the average comes out at


----------



## Suprakill4

Dont worry about it anyway may. I honestly think that your mindset of staying mega lean will restrict you in future and probably has already?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Do you ever get to train in the morning?


no i start work at half 8 every morning


----------



## OJay

was going to suggest coming for a session at carefour i've got a spare pass if you ever fancied it before dec 15th

heres the readings

Here are the readings from last week to this

weight 77.1kg> 78.8

bf 12.1% > 13.1%

visceral 8 > 9

hydration 64.3 > 63.6

muscle mass 43.1 > 42.6

got to get out of the mindset as you say K ill slap myself that should work! training with Mark Claxton again saturday morning Back thickness and hams so he is always straight with his words usually like 'put on fat you skinny runt' lol


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> was going to suggest coming for a session at carefour i've got a spare pass if you ever fancied it before dec 15th
> 
> heres the readings
> 
> Here are the readings from last week to this
> 
> weight 77.1kg> 78.8
> 
> bf 12.1% > 13.1%
> 
> visceral 8 > 9
> 
> hydration 64.3 > 63.6
> 
> muscle mass 43.1 > 42.6
> 
> got to get out of the mindset as you say K ill slap myself that should work! training with Mark Claxton again saturday morning Back thickness and hams so he is always straight with his words usually like 'put on fat you skinny runt' lol


you are training marks wierd style then? try purchasing "building the beast naturally" and doing phase 1, was the best workout plan for me ever and it explains the science behind it as well


----------



## OJay

I'll have a look into it 

Don't always train like him but it's worth it to get the extra drive and motivation on an odd session

Miss those old bodyrush days when loads of driven training partners to rotate and could train every sat with him.

Just me and rob to smash it at car4 now when my shifts permit


----------



## Outtapped

i saw rob at esporta the other evening, he is looking huge!


----------



## OJay

The dude doesn't stop growing I swear! I referred him to my chiro Tuesday and he was loving it well impressed with how effective it is treatment wise and allowing him more functional and mind muscle connection so chances are he will continue to improve anyway from now!

What class you thinking of next year will I be seeing you in classics again or you gonna be too much of a monster? There's a new class at yarmouth instead of having to make jump straight to Mr's I think too


----------



## OJay

Went for different sort of yt3 high rep approach to shoulders today as no spotter and wanted to pump crazily! Painful is an understatement when you can't take top off due to shoulders pumped  always a nice change 

Db lat raises standing

6k x 50

6k x 50

6k x 50

Db standing shoulder press

10 x 50

10 x 50

10 x 50

Bb upright row

17 x 50

17 x 50

17 x 50

Rear delt machine

20 x 50

22.5 x 50

22.5 x 50

Rope push down

10 x 30

10 x 30

10 x 30

Dip machine (Zest)

60 x 30

67.5 x 30

67.5 x 30

Rev push down

15 x 30

15 x 30

15 x 30

15 mins cardio to finish

Followed by extreme build & recover with extra whey and foam roller work


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> The dude doesn't stop growing I swear! I referred him to my chiro Tuesday and he was loving it well impressed with how effective it is treatment wise and allowing him more functional and mind muscle connection so chances are he will continue to improve anyway from now!
> 
> What class you thinking of next year will I be seeing you in classics again or you gonna be too much of a monster? There's a new class at yarmouth instead of having to make jump straight to Mr's I think too


yeah im going for classics as at a good condition i can make the weight, i need to be max of 84kg so plan is to come in about 83.5kg and then yarmouth intermediate mr east anglia and then next year i will aim for the under 90's. i want to get to the top of the classics first befoer i look at under 90's as because of my height the under 90s would be hard for me.


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus thats a lot of reps lol. I would feel a bit of a plonker doing them weights in the gym but at that many reps i bet it was killer!!


----------



## OJay

Screw what other people think if it makes you grow 

When you are struggling on 6k lay raises then they start lighter weights to get the look you have that's when it's funny lol


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> yeah im going for classics as at a good condition i can make the weight, i need to be max of 84kg so plan is to come in about 83.5kg and then yarmouth intermediate mr east anglia and then next year i will aim for the under 90's. i want to get to the top of the classics first befoer i look at under 90's as because of my height the under 90s would be hard for me.


You will be shredded! What were you weighing last time? There are some freaks in under90s short ****s like me but actually that have muscle lol


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Screw what other people think if it makes you grow
> 
> When you are struggling on 6k lay raises then they start lighter weights to get the look you have that's when it's funny lol


Lol, im in for high rep chest tomorrow, may do something like this.

I just got offered to be a rep for pro-10 mate so accepted. This is a good step for me with my road to competition no doubt!


----------



## OJay

That's great news mate what sort of thing do you get? Shows the hard work is starting to pay off 

Have a look into the YT3 training high rep stuff mate Neil hill has his head screwed on correctly


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> That's great news mate what sort of thing do you get? Shows the hard work is starting to pay off
> 
> Have a look into the YT3 training high rep stuff mate Neil hill has his head screwed on correctly


Yes im over the moon mate. We have not discussed details yet but a generous discount was mentioned but thats not why im doing it honestly. I would just love to represent a company and will try to get their products out there and hopefully bring them more success. Will be good.

Yeah i will do mate, what im doing is working right now but with training chest twice a week i can change what i do on the lighter weight, higher rep day to experiment as long as i have the heavy work still in there on the other day. This is all to bring up my seriously lagging chest and so far so good only a month or so in.


----------



## OJay

Nice ! I've got a technique from James for chest really pumps it up was in Myscletalks April newsletter.

It's great representing a company I am lucky I've been using bbw right since Kieran was one man on eBay back years ago kept in contact and really believe in the products and use them religiously myself some companies just want to abuse people looking for rep work but I've really landed on feet and love writing articles and reviews that go online and in the newsletters too.

Can't wait to be on stand with then at body power!


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> You will be shredded! What were you weighing last time? There are some freaks in under90s short ****s like me but actually that have muscle lol


79.7 last time but i f***ked up royally, i looked ten times better at yarmouth 3 weeks before, was good though as i made lots of mistakes so i know a lot of the wrong things to do now


----------



## OJay

first shows are where the learning is done mate will allow you to smash it this year 

got the details on my cycle wont go into full description but since will beon a long while i'll be doing very low dose

test e kicked with prop with deca alongside and proviron ED should start week after next all being well


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> first shows are where the learning is done mate will allow you to smash it this year
> 
> got the details on my cycle wont go into full description but since will beon a long while i'll be doing very low dose
> 
> test e kicked with prop with deca alongside and proviron ED should start week after next all being well


my doses wont be high but i plan to run quite a bit tbh. this is the plan from jan

Test en

tren en

aromasin

hgh

t3 and t4

clen

4 weeks out from show dropping the test/tren/aromasin and adding var/winny and letro


----------



## Kiwi

OJay said:


> Today has been a write off really not feeling awake at all
> 
> Woke and done the usual stuff breakie before training was going to do an extra session and hit legs for the 2nd time this week like I done last week but was completely numb when was getting ready luckily my training partner for the day said he's feeling sick so we didn't train
> 
> I was thinking I'd need more meals then could go at 6.
> 
> Went to get adjusted at the chiropractor and now I feel real nautious so listening to the body and not including an extra 5th session this week even though I am really bored its not good for the body just feel like I could sleep any second! So will train tomorrow either am or pm depending on the body and training partner timings.
> 
> How crap does it make you feel when you don't go? I feel rubbish but know its the brainy thing to do.


yeah it does feel crap but you know it was the right thing to do. I have not trained for a week and have hated every minute of it but my body needed a rest and I think if you don't listen to what your body is saying then you risk an even bigger chance of injuring yourself and that really screws things up esp if you are getting ready for comp's.


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> my doses wont be high but i plan to run quite a bit tbh. this is the plan from jan
> 
> Test en
> 
> tren en
> 
> aromasin
> 
> hgh
> 
> t3 and t4
> 
> clen
> 
> 4 weeks out from show dropping the test/tren/aromasin and adding var/winny and letro


How long are you prepping for? I'd love to use hgh but will wait until can def afford it and am about 27-28 ish maybe.


----------



## OJay

Kiwi said:


> yeah it does feel crap but you know it was the right thing to do. I have not trained for a week and have hated every minute of it but my body needed a rest and I think if you don't listen to what your body is saying then you risk an even bigger chance of injuring yourself and that really screws things up esp if you are getting ready for comp's.


Sometimes the body needs a rest I will be taking a week off when I move house just waiting on a move date at the moment either 2nd 10 th or first week in Jan damn estate agents!


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> How long are you prepping for? I'd love to use hgh but will wait until can def afford it and am about 27-28 ish maybe.


go for peptides if you are young, im looking to try it as my main aim is fat loss this time as i have the muscle. peptides worked well for me but begining to not notice the effects so much. ergo pep stuff is good. i will probably through in another course of igf lr3 in there as well at some point as that stuff is great as well


----------



## OJay

Have you done hgh before? I'll see what's suggested in the run up for now it's just simply those compounds in the cycle Will hopefully gain a few grams  lol


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Have you done hgh before? I'll see what's suggested in the run up for now it's just simply those compounds in the cycle Will hopefully gain a few grams  lol


nope this will be my hgh virginity


----------



## OJay

Bet you can't wait


----------



## OJay

Just trained back and hams with mark Claxton and now am screwed!

Deadlifts couple warm up sets before

140x5

160x5

170x5

180x2

140x7

Bent over row BB underhand

80x10

100x6

100x6

110x6

100x7

Low row pulley v bar medium size

60x10

75x10

82.5x9

Pendlay rows

60x8

70x7

60x8

Lying leg curls

32.5x12

40x7

40x6

Seated leg curls

40x11. Couldn't feel these at all no contractions left in the system so was good time to stop get my pro recover and stretch before watching footie  come on city then come on united!


----------



## OJay

quads today felt really weak in the session but now i feel screwed and have a splitting headache! maybe down to back yesterday squats just didnt feel right and couldn't get bar correct for front squats  but i soldiered on as always for my favourite session!

also switched for one off sizeon pre contest as i've got two tubs of it instead of using bbw excel maybe that had a factor?

warm up on cycle 5 mins

squats

couple of warm up sets

100x6

120x6

130x5

140x5

130x3? wtf?

100x7

front squats

60x5

50x6

45x8

leg press machine (techno gym) - feet real close together for more quad work

120x30

140x30

200>150>100>50 drop set - forgot to count reps please excuse me  lol

hack squats on smith machine

20x10

20x10

leg extensions

30x50

30x50

cycle to cool down


----------



## OJay

Feel nautious now...


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahahaha. Don't you dare throw up those calories much needed for the legs recovery!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Looks good mate. well done for stickin in there...couple of days off to follow then?? lol


----------



## OJay

I just got wound up that was weak on squats and took it out on leg press higher Reps 

I will have mon tues off weights just am cardio and then maybe weds or thurs I'm thinking I'll just train arms then have Friday off before I start cycle sat and have another week off work so will be smashing the gym again for a week


----------



## gym rat

Hey mate. Great read. Im a classic competitor mesel an interesting to read your progress


----------



## Suprakill4

Hows nutrition been this weekend mate? I have a massive bar of galaxy chocolate I won at work. There's 2000 cals in the bar and I'm really in two minds whether to smash it down lol. Commitment and guilt if I did is winning the battle at the minute but struggling lol


----------



## gym rat

Suprakill4 said:


> Hows nutrition been this weekend mate? I have a massive bar of galaxy chocolate I won at work. There's 2000 cals in the bar and I'm really in two minds whether to smash it down lol. Commitment and guilt if I did is winning the battle at the minute but struggling lol


Aw matey amelt it down an make rice crispy buns lol add scoops of protein too so u dont feel guilty lol


----------



## OJay

gym rat said:


> Hey mate. Great read. Im a classic competitor mesel an interesting to read your progress


Cheers for following mate  where have you competed?


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Hows nutrition been this weekend mate? I have a massive bar of galaxy chocolate I won at work. There's 2000 cals in the bar and I'm really in two minds whether to smash it down lol. Commitment and guilt if I did is winning the battle at the minute but struggling lol


When did you last cheat? Didn't you have McDonalds yest? I had that bar last week which I was given as a present a few months back that's how often I'll have Choc.


----------



## OJay

My nutrition is on point no cheating this week want to get back on cycle now can't wait until sat time then a roast Sunday haven't had one this year so will be good


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I had a mcdonalds Friday night mate thsts why I wasn't going to have it but keep sitting here thinking how much harm can it do when I'm not lean at the minute. Then I try and justify it by thinking thst I'm adding growth with t3 and t4 next week and adding cardio lol. God it looks like I have some eating disorder haha.


----------



## gym rat

OJay said:


> Cheers for following mate  where have you competed?


Ukbbf northern ireland. Was a nabba competitor but took sick an lost 5stone an ended up competing 7weeks later in classics


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I had a mcdonalds Friday night mate thsts why I wasn't going to have it but keep sitting here thinking how much harm can it do when I'm not lean at the minute. Then I try and justify it by thinking thst I'm adding growth with t3 and t4 next week and adding cardio lol. God it looks like I have some eating disorder haha.


Have it if you really want it, I never want the stuff so I don't have it


----------



## OJay

gym rat said:


> Ukbbf northern ireland. Was a nabba competitor but took sick an lost 5stone an ended up competing 7weeks later in classics


5st?! Jeeeez have you taken pics must've gained some back now ?

How did it go?


----------



## gym rat

Have a search on my posts for gymrats story of the year ul c pics. I played up an went into the crowd an got points marked down. Shud have won as the winner was aweful


----------



## OJay

Just been speaking to mark and I may switch my training around in order to focus on back improvements training back twice a week just thinking at moment how to do it with structures

Chest. Back width biceps

Quads calves abs

Shoulders tris calves

Back thickness hams

Maybe focus different reps too

Wk1 heavy 6-8

Wk2 8-12

Wk3 more volume session 15+reps or gvt stuff


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Just been speaking to mark and I may switch my training around in order to focus on back improvements training back twice a week just thinking at moment how to do it with structures
> 
> Chest. Back width biceps
> 
> Quads calves abs
> 
> Shoulders tris calves
> 
> Back thickness hams
> 
> Maybe focus different reps too
> 
> Wk1 heavy 6-8
> 
> Wk2 8-12
> 
> Wk3 more volume session 15+reps or gvt stuff


I tried this new regime out sat! ridiculous, i was done in half an hour but never felt so nackered in my life! definately worth a try, its only a 3 day weigh workout so i am going to have 2 cardio days whilst i do this, its only for 4 weeks then i am considering Y3T


----------



## OJay

sometimes the faster tempo workouts can be the killer ones did mark ever do the volume with you we had when we were trained by Lee? like 10 sets of bench 30secs rest between those were painful

yt3 is painful on the high rep weeks too then you go on the low reps and they seem nothing compared to the highs  there's so many training protocols around there nowadays.

I think I may train tomorrow recovery seems better on more cals and well felt like training tonight after work if had the stuff i wouldve gone straight to the gym, really should have two days off in a row but can't train weds due to a meeting at work so tomorrow seems a bit better but won't go complete failure on anything i need a full on back off week give the CNS a little recovery time so tues thurs more than likely train chest and back width, and then arms so as not to tax the session then back in saturday

this could all change tomorrow when it comes to it I have to be smart and listen to the body if Its saying rest it wont do any harm as haven't had two days off in a row in a few weeks


----------



## Suprakill4

Have put a pic in my journal mate. Dont laugh too much if you take a look lol. You will understand why i wanted t3 LOL


----------



## OJay

your not as bad as you make out i was expecting a massive obese heffer! got good shoulder width too


----------



## Suprakill4

Heffer lol. My bodyfat is terrible mate. But don't worry. WHEN you sort my prep out next year (for free mates rates lol) then will be looking much better  . Shoulders have had to stop training them as you know as grow silly quick.


----------



## OJay

Hell yes look forward to it mate!

Wish my shoulders would pop out like that!


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> sometimes the faster tempo workouts can be the killer ones did mark ever do the volume with you we had when we were trained by Lee? like 10 sets of bench 30secs rest between those were painful
> 
> yt3 is painful on the high rep weeks too then you go on the low reps and they seem nothing compared to the highs  there's so many training protocols around there nowadays.
> 
> I think I may train tomorrow recovery seems better on more cals and well felt like training tonight after work if had the stuff i wouldve gone straight to the gym, really should have two days off in a row but can't train weds due to a meeting at work so tomorrow seems a bit better but won't go complete failure on anything i need a full on back off week give the CNS a little recovery time so tues thurs more than likely train chest and back width, and then arms so as not to tax the session then back in saturday
> 
> this could all change tomorrow when it comes to it I have to be smart and listen to the body if Its saying rest it wont do any harm as haven't had two days off in a row in a few weeks


i only ever trained legs and back with mark, legs were the one i needed to push harder and now they are up to scratch. i do have to thank mark for that as i learnt the intensity i should train to


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one  DVDs be with you tomorrow mate lol. Sorry about thst again.

You will know more about dieting than me no doubt so we will see what we can come up with. Its as soon as I went on gear mate they grew from day 1. Must be full of receptors.


----------



## OJay

I wil trade receptors for the help lol

I do actually know and have learnt loads from client training and helping others with prep going along the journey with training partners and research along with my own knowledge it's just I like even for myself to have someone to help me telling what to do to back it up. I find it hard to just justify things when I'm my own client lol

Cheers mate look forward to em


----------



## Suprakill4

yep im the same mate, need to be told what to do when cutting, and i dont see that im coming in yet others do because im too self critical i think.

No worries, let me know if their ok.


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I wil trade receptors for the help lol
> 
> I do actually know and have learnt loads from client training and helping others with prep going along the journey with training partners and research along with my own knowledge it's just I like even for myself to have someone to help me telling what to do to back it up. I find it hard to just justify things when I'm my own client lol
> 
> Cheers mate look forward to em


When are you training with Mark next? could have a MyProtein, Muscleform, BBW workout


----------



## OJay

Sounds a plan I've only got one guest pass left for car4 could download a guest pass online trial thing or all go down body rush

I'll be training sat sun mornings but not sure if mark working. You could join me and rob for legs sat morn if you like?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Sounds a plan I've only got one guest pass left for car4 could download a guest pass online trial thing or all go down body rush
> 
> I'll be training sat sun mornings but not sure if mark working. You could join me and rob for legs sat morn if you like?


Prob can't do this Sunday, I have guest passes for virgin, it's not good for legs though


----------



## OJay

I should be allowed back in there i think it's over and year and ex staff are allowed back something Vicky said ages ago. Would be up for whatever

We train legs sat morn I'll be training with couple others Sunday morn

Next week I'm off so training with a client in morning as need to get his sessions in since he is paying for my membership at car4.  we will get one sorted def

Pm me your number don't think I got it anymore


----------



## OJay

Actually does it end 262?


----------



## OJay

Trained a back off session tonight not much rest just to allow sufficient recovery

10 sets incline bench

10 reps

60k

5 sets flat flyes

10 reps

18k

10 sets cable x overs

15k x 10 reps

Then back width Wide pulldown

10 sets 10 reps 45 k

Rope pull downs

10 x 10 25k

Calves

3 x 50 105k

Ten min cardio

Pump was crazy though hardly any rest between sets!


----------



## OJay

Can't wait to start my cycle wishing down the days until sat


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Actually does it end 262?


No it's a new one now


----------



## Outtapped

I was just wondering how you had my no and then realised when I had given it to you. I remember the conversation well


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> I was just wondering how you had my no and then realised when I had given it to you. I remember the conversation well


Lol I forgot it was in there. And lol at the conversation damn women


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Lol I forgot it was in there. And lol at the conversation damn women


Have you seen she is engaged and living with a guy she has been with for two months lol, so glad I found Vicky out of all this. She is awesome


----------



## OJay

Really?! That's crazy lol you def made the right choice mate


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Really?! That's crazy lol you def made the right choice mate


Haha without a doubt, I got lucky that's for sure


----------



## OJay

True! Onwards and upwards so they say 

You fancy legs sat morning ?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> True! Onwards and upwards so they say
> 
> You fancy legs sat morning ?


I just trained then last night, super setting at the moment


----------



## OJay

Damn. How's the super sets going getting nice and sore? I'm actually sore in chest for once from Tuesday's high rep back off session!


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol, woman fcuk with your lives, always have and always will at some point!

You watched any of the DVD's yet mate, completely forgot which ones i sent.


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Damn. How's the super sets going getting nice and sore? I'm actually sore in chest for once from Tuesday's high rep back off session!


Yeah really odd, for example squats are continuous tension so not going ass to the floor is a bit odd. It's only for another 3 weeks then I am moving to a low repetition plan for 4 weeks then I'll review it after that.


----------



## OJay

Good to shock the body. Are you subscribed to Ben pakulskis email thing with tips? He had a good thing about tension and mind muscle connection the other day worth a read


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Good to shock the body. Are you subscribed to Ben pakulskis email thing with tips? He had a good thing about tension and mind muscle connection the other day worth a read


no but 'building the perfect beast' is where i got the science behind these workouts, i swear by that book. now going to read lyle mcdonalds rapid fat loss


----------



## OJay

I've read a little of that got some good theories

I looked at the book may purchase it when get plateau if no other ideas and have the money

What days do you train?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I've read a little of that got some good theories
> 
> I looked at the book may purchase it when get plateau if no other ideas and have the money
> 
> What days do you train?


It's only £4.50 on discount supps. At the moment weight work outs are mon, weds and sat


----------



## OJay

Might have to grab It actually then be worth it even just for the extra knowledge


----------



## OJay

I'm off next week may be able to train weds eve although would say I'd do mornings since im off , if not Saturday week like 10th or something maybe I've got guest pass until 15 th


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Might have to grab It actually then be worth it even just for the extra knowledge


the bit on hormones and the bit on zinc as a supplement is particularly interesting


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol, woman fcuk with your lives, always have and always will at some point!
> 
> You watched any of the DVD's yet mate, completely forgot which ones i sent.


not yet mate just finishing watching troy alves first


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> the bit on hormones and the bit on zinc as a supplement is particularly interesting


ill look forward to it mate


----------



## OJay

Session this eve was shoulders arms once again back off do high reps no failure sets just getting a pump

Felt really sick though towards end and had to stop not sure why 

Bb shoulder press

45 x 10 x 8 sets

Lat raises standing

8k x 10r x 8s

Reverse flyes

6s 10r 6k

Upright row

1s 30r 25k

ss rope push downs 20k

W

Db curls 8k

10rep 10 sets

Bench dips

2 sets 20 reps bw

Preacher machine

2 sets 15k 20 reps

Bb shrugs ss rev bb shrugs

60k x 50 60k x 20

Felt like was going to be sick not from working hard had crazy pump but was freezing so stopped there


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a good workout mate. Bet you looked nice and full from that!!


----------



## OJay

I looked nice and pale with it felt real ill afterwards when got home but wasn't through the session just through feeling crap I believe

Feeling knackered today though didn't get sleep at all last night having real problems sleeping when I train in the evenings even though tired body doesn't switch off


----------



## OJay

Time to get real serious started cycle today

Just looking into what need to keep handy incase of gyno flare ups

Have arimidex, also heard nolva isn't good with deca but I have it incase in drawer will get hcg today in there and have proviron which is the only thing I'm running at the moment along it at 50mg p/d


----------



## Gator

Whats the issue with deca and nolva mate?


----------



## OJay

Not sure just been told it so looking as to whats wrong with it at the moment


----------



## OJay

Spoke with a guy who knows and seems no issue will get it just in case need it


----------



## OJay

Quads and calves today after my sort of not actual back off week 

Pre workout tried the new cellucor c4 and the beta alanine smashed me tingly lol and cnp whey scoop straight after

Warm up cycle 5min

Leg ext

45x15

55x15

65x15

75x12

Leg press

280x20

320x20

370x just 20 screwed!

DS 370x10, 290x10, 250x6

Front squats

60x5 back felt weak not injured so put belt on first time in like a year quads were screwed so maximising pump at this point!

60x8 with belt

60x6 with belt tried 7th and got half way nearly collapsed in the quads lol

Back squats 1set very slow putting a sort of pressure as if trying to move legs out and through floor lovely connection with quads this way

80k (pussy!) x 12

Leg ext

25kx50

Straight into wall squat

Failure

Then seated calf raises

45x40

52.5x25

60x16

67.5x12

75x8

Then stumble back to locker for my recoveryxs drink with extra whey


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Spoke with a guy who knows and seems no issue will get it just in case need it


I must have been wrong mate, petty sure i read it somewhere, sorry about that.

Consider cabergoline though mate i wish i did first time i used deca!


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> I must have been wrong mate, petty sure i read it somewhere, sorry about that.
> 
> Consider cabergoline though mate i wish i did first time i used deca!


I think some people may have issues if you have controlled tren with arimidex should be ok

Will get it in next pay day hopefully will be ok until then

I've got over a box of pharma arimidex and nolva in at moment also a box of 2500iu hcg 3amps of them.


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I think some people may have issues if you have controlled tren with arimidex should be ok
> 
> Will get it in next pay day hopefully will be ok until then
> 
> I've got over a box of pharma arimidex and nolva in at moment also a box of 2500iu hcg 3amps of them.


There are issues with tren due to it up regulating pr but not with deca


----------



## OJay

Yeah you made me aware of that before I think 

Was well aware just now that I'd trained legs and calves just back from the J.Cole gig and legs killing now but man I forgot how much I love hip hop!


----------



## OJay

Today was back thickness and hams 

Cellucor c4 pre workout I'm starting to like this tastes good and very high performance product but after today will have a good week or so off any pres that contain geranium extract of any sort

Cnp whey scoop also pre workout 30mins before

Warm up just on pulldowns nothing major and few dead lift warmups

Deadlifts

100x6

140x6

160x5 no straps to this point

180 x 4

180x4

180x3 pass on how I managed 3 failure sets just felt like carrying on after minute rest 

T-bar

50x12

70x8

80x9

100x5

V bar pulldown

60x10

67.5x12

75x7

90x6 dunno where that one came from 

Lying leg curl

25x12

32.5x12

40x12

55x6 another random bit of strength from nowhere

Seated leg curl

40x12

45x11

1leg 20x10 each

Back extensions focus on ham contractions not lower back

20xbw

20xbw

On the flip side with quads and calves also glutes killing from yesterday I'm thinking may be better to switch chest and back width / biceps with this session I just like hitting deads in a morning session wherever possible without a gut load of food we shall see as was progressing getting stronger already 1day in, maybe placebo I'm not sure we'll see


----------



## OJay

First proper chest and back width / biceps session today had to switch from training morning to eve due to one training partner pulling out so still got a trusted spotter

Inc bb bench

Wusets

100x3 feeler set

105x 4 2.5 more than last time

105x3

90x6

Incline DB flyes

26x10

28x6 + DC stretch

24x7

James' press dB

20x 5 + 8 squeezes

20x 5 + 6

Cable x over high

20k x 16 attempting most muscular between reps for contraction

Chins

BW x 10

10k x 7

10k x 6

Low row wide bar up to upper chest

37.5x10

45x12

52.5x10

Charles glass style single hand low rows

25kx14

25k x 14

Bb curls

25x15

30x10

High pulley bicep curls

15x15

15x12

Hate training late but still increasing weight and had good session non the less somehow!


----------



## OJay

I am seriously screwed trained once again with mark Claxton and just as always he won best wheels in 2010 so what better to train than quads and calves 

Squats

100x 10

120x 6

140x 4 **** not impressed

120x 6

100x 7

100x 7

These were done very deep didnt realise wasn't was deep before and strength suffered but legs killed and hit better with much better form that's why I live training with mark, he will point out the slightest things to improve and they all help, bar was lower on traps/rear delts now and much more solid reps

Leg press feet touching

200x15

280x12

320x16

380x10

Walking lunges

22k length of room and back

22k

Leg ext

50 k x 16

Standing calf raises

105x 23

127.5x 14

165x12

180x10

180x10

180x11

180x8

Flagpoles to hit abs....only manage 4 lol slaughtered went a bit long on session won't be making a habit of taking so long but happened now


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds painful mate lol Great weights on the leg press!! I cant wait for legs tomorrow now (if thats what i train).


----------



## OJay

My legs were still tender from Saturday 

****ed my squat strength isn't as good as leg press but the technique is getting much better


----------



## Suprakill4

i was squatting 200kg mate but since dropping to 140 with full deep reps i feel it much better so stick with the full rom and work on strength from there. Hows diet?

Im having homemade burgers tonight (lean beef mince, eggs to bind, chilli paste, garlic paste, onions) in wholemean breadcakes with a small ammount of cheese.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> i was squatting 200kg mate but since dropping to 140 with full deep reps i feel it much better so stick with the full rom and work on strength from there. Hows diet?
> 
> Im having homemade burgers tonight (lean beef mince, eggs to bind, chilli paste, garlic paste, onions) in wholemean breadcakes with a small ammount of cheese.


How's diet? Silly question i stick to it to the gram  day in day out 

Gotta be creative in the kitchen with the macros been stir frying a lot recently adds a different touch, when back to work weekend I'll be back to cooking chicken in bulk either just boil it or oven cook as long as it progresses me and gets me to my goals I enjoy every mouthful


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks good mate!!! Yeah i stick to it to the gram usually mate, every single thing is weighed but i have now decided to be creative for my evening meal and if it doesnt fit in 100% to my target macros so be it, as long as its more not less.


----------



## OJay

thats what off season fun is for 

James has sent me a new diet tweaked so i have carbs after my workout when I train as previous plan was designed for the morning sessions


----------



## OJay

Right

Super pump max....whey and then thought...

Since its christmas I fancy doing some more deads to warm up  didn't use straps though

Shoulders and triceps today

Deads

140x10

150x8

155x6

160x4

Seated BB Shoulder press

70x5

75x5

60x7

60x5

Very aware of pec minor and chest being crazy sore from training Tuesday and a very deep myo fascial release massage last night so didn't go crazy on bb hence why the DS on machine

Shoulder press machine DS

52.5x12

37.5x5

22.5x6

Seated db lat raises

10x15

14x10

14x9

14x7

Reverse flyes DB

10x12

12x10

14x9

Tricep push down superset sort of like James mentions in the December mt newsletter

So 10 reps then up 5k each time with full contraction until cant go any more and go back down 5k at a time

15k, 20k, 25k 30k 25k 20k 15k

2mins rest between three sets of these 

Cg BP

25x15

35x8

35x8 very slow deliberate reps

Dip machine pass on weight forgot to write it and reps but one high rep set

Hanging leg raises 1 set failure to finish

Then my pro recover N whey time


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks another spot on session mate. Nice one.


----------



## OJay

Spot on but I need to lower volume and duration I think, I get carried away when on days off it seems


----------



## Suprakill4

As long as your getting the recovery mate that's all thst matter. I think it's hard to 'overtrain' when on cycle and eating like we do. I missed back today. Training partner couldn't make it and I wasn't feeling great either. In for chest tomorrow morning.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Got any more 'revealing' piccies? :lol:


----------



## OJay

Readyandwaiting said:


> Got any more 'revealing' piccies? :lol:


Wtf?


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> As long as your getting the recovery mate that's all thst matter. I think it's hard to 'overtrain' when on cycle and eating like we do. I missed back today. Training partner couldn't make it and I wasn't feeling great either. In for chest tomorrow morning.


That's what they say

Go smash that chest tomo and well done listening to the body, something I need to do more of too


----------



## OJay

Trained chest and back width along with a tickle on the biceps this eve

Wasn't in the most energetic mood been at work and that meant my meals were weird timing and didn't have one of my normal meals which I'd usually have when train evening as was on a 6hour shift for a Sunday when usually if I'm on late training I'd have 8hours work at least meaning another meal for work time. In hind site I believe I should've just got up earlier and got first meal in earlier but never mind happened now and was weak!

Inc bb press

Warm ups

100x3

100x4

100x3

80x4

Inc db press

32x7

32x5

James' variation on press

20 x 5+10

Inc flyes

20x7

20x7

Wide pull downs

67.5x10

82.5x8

97.5x4 straps used

Low row high chest pulls with wide grip

52.5x10

52.5x8

1hand pull down

25x10

30x12

Hammer curls

10x12

12x10

16x10

High puller bicep curl

15x23

25x10

25x8

In need of my recovery shake at this point time to go refuel and grow


----------



## Suprakill4

Some good weight there on incline. I struggle with incline I must say.

Not sure I could do two big muscle groups like chest and back together. All my energy is expended doing one lol. Eating is something I really need to improve of weekends. Its just too hard to get solids in when I'm out and about all day!!


----------



## OJay

It's weird only just started doing back width with chest really want to smash back and improve it as much as possible hence why I have chest and back width biceps day along with back thickness and hams day


----------



## Suprakill4

Similar to me training chest twice a week then mate. Hopefully it will bring it up for you then. Good weekend?


----------



## OJay

Standard really! Was my weekend in three to work so was nothing really to do apart from chill afterwards and then last night train.

Getting a few clients now from my website bodycatchers.com so been writing and planning peoples training and diets, I love seeing people make their gains! Had one guy the other week weigh in and has lost two stone in two months since starting with me he's got stronger on everything looks great for it too but a long way to go still 

What about your weekend?


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one mate, does this earn you much money??

Pretty boring one to be honest. Had the missus' two young sisters to babysit saturday so they run me raggid and then just cinema last night. Skint so not doing much lately.


----------



## OJay

Not really just a few extra quid I usually charge 40 for a training or diet plan and 70 for both and once you tell people that their interest goes as they really aren't committed


----------



## Suprakill4

I dont know why some people bother. Used to see really big ((fat) people training with a personal training at the old gym and they made zero progress after months and months so clearly didnt have the committment to sort their diet.


----------



## OJay

People would prefer to wste money on supplements marketed as if they are magic pills and be lazy than invest in solid backed up knowledge and experience


----------



## Suprakill4

Very true mate! Its why the supplement industry is as big as it is!


----------



## OJay

Tell me about it! I need to offer fat loss miracles 20stonw in a day sitting on their ****s! Perfect.


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHAHA, and then you get people that go on them vibrating machines "because they vibrate the fat away" LOL!!!!! Im afraid to say my mum is one of these people, i have done so many diets for her and then she stops following it after a week, if that, and i find out she has bought some new gadjet to lose a stone a day lol.


----------



## OJay

They can be good for blood flow but do bigger all for burning fat as still need to DO the work when the oxygen and blood is flowing!


----------



## OJay

Today was back thickness and hams, well, supposed to be hams but felt a twinge warming up with full deads which has been around for a while so I decided to switch to rack pulls and not go crazy on hams just get blood in them and stretch them out

Rack pulls

Few warm ups

140x6

160x6

180x4 (grip failed)

200x4 straps

205x2 straps

BO BB Rows

80x8

100x8 no straps

100x8 straps

100x6 no straps

Db row with straps

38x10

42x8

42x7

Rope standing low pulley rows

Really trying to squeeze the lower Lats

35x15

45x8

Seated leg curls

35x20

40x16

45x8

25x6 single leg

20x6 single leg

Then tried SLDL with db but not feeling with the twinge

Done some seated calf and adductor abductor machine work to finish

Now pro recover with whey time


----------



## OJay

Shoulders and tris today 

Haven't done db press in a while so wasn't expecting wonders

Db seated shoulder press

36x6

36x5

34x6

Cable lay raises really slow

10kx12

15kx10

20kx8

Cable upright row rope

30kx12

40kx12

50x10

Single arm rope rear delt squeezing

20x15

25x15

30x12

Db reverse flye circles with rear delt squeeze

4kx9

4kx9

Ez skulls incline high

20kx10

30kx6

30kx6

Straight bar push down

25kx12

25x10

Reverse straight bar

20x15

Rope crunches standing

1set failure 50k

Really knackered after and can't wait for two rest days to come!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a good workout again mate! My rest day yesterday was good, i just sat in the house and done absolutely nothing all day and spent alot of time on my own which was nice to just chill.

Hows your sleeping mate, do you sleep normal?

Mines horrendous at the minute i must get 2 hours tops a night and im like a walking zombie! Must order something strong for it.


----------



## OJay

My sleeping is crap I can get to sleep but staying asleep is the prob. I seem to have no more than two hours before body wakes me up for a ****!


----------



## Suprakill4

My problem is dropping off because im getting myself angry at things that have happened in the past and current problems i have. Then when i eventually do i wake up so incredibly horny and need a wee all night. going to bed it a pointless exercise for me lol.


----------



## OJay

You need an inflatable girlfriend...sorted! I'm a man With the answers see


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> You need an inflatable girlfriend...sorted! I'm a man With the answers see


I had one but got a bit rough and it popped.You cant bite the nipples on them like a real woman


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> I had one but got a bit rough and it popped.You cant bite the nipples on them like a real woman


That reminds me I need to order my secret Santa! I had to draw the boss lol! Edible nipple tassels....


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> That reminds me I need to order my secret Santa! I had to draw the boss lol! Edible nipple tassels....


HAHAHA, gotta love sectret santa when you can get mucky gifts. Saying that it never really stays secret santa does it, they always know who has got what.


----------



## OJay

Gotta set the right example being the boss I've not told anyone who I've got lol shell get well embarrassed


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHA, be great! Were not even doing it this year, oh well, saves me some money.


----------



## OJay

todays session was legs as normal for my saturday morning, however seem to have a touch of a cold somehow which is frustrating but plodded on, prob not the best time to attempt higher reps lol wanted to get the intensity there but give joints a break since freezing and tendons seem to get issues when its constantly cold 

had hemo rage for the first time today as got a pot cheap was a nice product but forgot about the beta alanine tingling dammit, was fine once warm though 

warm up 5 mins recumbent cycle

squats,

breathless even on warm up 20 rep sets lol

working sets didnt go higher than 100k

100 x 20

100 x 14

100 x 6....???? wtf? i was screwed for some reason!

leg press

280x15

320x12

320x10

leg ext

35x20

35x15

35x12

1 leg at a time 20k x 5 sets filaure back to back

standing calf raises

105x20

135x15

150x15

180x12

220x8

then done a little cardio to flush the pegs out a little and had my recovery shake


----------



## OJay

Chest, back width and biceps today

Didn't have spotter so used dumb bells and smith for a change.

Wasn't that strong though swear I'm the weakest one on the board! 

Inc db press

40x5

40x5

40x5

24 jc press 5+4

Incline smith press on lower incline

60x6

60x4

Flat smith

40x8

40x8

40x8

Wide pull ups

BW x 10

Bw x 8

BW x 6

Straps on BW x 6+4negs

BW x 5+3negs

Underhand chins

Tried these but felt awkward so 1 set of BW 5 reps

Underhand pulldowns

45x10

45x10

52.5x7

Rope pullover

25x15

35x14

Db screw curls

10x12

12x10

14x8

Hammer curls

12x8

High rope pulley curls

15x8

Nice blast of biceps

Mixed extreme build and recover chocolate with banana on whey today was amazing lol


----------



## OJay

Worked out my cals today that James has me on and crazy it's only 3090 seems like so much more I struggle with that!


----------



## Outtapped

That's around what I will diet on!!!!


----------



## OJay

Tell me bout it lol Vikki prob munches more lol 

I have put on a kg now just under 79kg

174lbs in two weeks bf only gone up 0.1% on scales


----------



## OJay

i feel battered for some reason today, was going to do three days on and train back thickness and triceps today but im actually considering taking a few days off training in order to recover, feel ill and sick not sure what it is, did notice had bit of a cold coming along as I said on saturdays leg training session but could also be the fact i've had so many days off work and not had money to do anything so just been hitting it so hard all the time. Don't want to take time off dammit feel small after one missed session!


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Tell me bout it lol Vikki prob munches more lol
> 
> I have put on a kg now just under 79kg
> 
> 174lbs in two weeks bf only gone up 0.1% on scales


I've stayed exactly the same at 93kg but this is right as I'm trying to lose bf very slowly and looks like I have in the mirror so hopefully muscle is going up. You should no better than to bother with bf results from scales ojay. I have some callipers you can borrow


----------



## OJay

i've got callipers mate just use the same apparatus and take averages over time with the directions they go, i'm not worried about the numbers just the directions as so much can effect the readings. Its how we look at the end of the day isn't it


----------



## OJay

1st sick day in full since been manager typical :,( in bed again today managed to keep a shake down may try a solidish meal next


----------



## Suprakill4

Gutted about being ill mate, im a little too but it just seems to be staying at the same level and not fully coming out but not going away either. You due a break from training?


----------



## OJay

Very over due mate longest had off was 4days in the last however many months


----------



## OJay

It's going good man growing now can't wait until prep starts end January time

Always haters must be loads because only a select few decent dudes post on ere lol 

You good


----------



## Suprakill4

Take the week off mate AND PRACTICE WHAT YOU PREACH hahah!! You keep telling me to do the same lol.


----------



## jstarcarr

Are you better now mate ?


----------



## Sharp161

How tall are you mate? look alot bigger than 170 odd lb to me. Looking good though.

Didnt realise there were any guys that did contest prep in my neck of the woods, would love to do something like this in the future. Will be keeping an eye on progress, good luck.


----------



## OJay

Where bouts you from? I'm 174 lbs now


----------



## OJay

jstarcarr said:


> Are you better now mate ?


Not 100% but had shakes and a couple omelettes today slept most of the day fingers crosses back to work tomorrow


----------



## jstarcarr

OJay said:


> Not 100% but had shakes and a couple omelettes today slept most of the day fingers crosses back to work tomorrow


hopefully mate , its no good being ill.


----------



## OJay

Not 100% today but gonna goto work and if I'm good enough for work im good enough for light morning cardio so in spin bike 30 mins straight after a shake and before breakfast


----------



## Suprakill4

Hope your back to it today mate! Im feeling shocking but cant have anymore sick time at work. Only just moved teams and they drive me crazy already, all big team players and all get involved with giving ideas etc, and im not a team player what so ever, just sit with my head down, get paid and go home lol.


----------



## OJay

Well I was but now I'm back home couldn't keep anything in me boss told me to head home as 'looked like ****' cheers off to be I go


----------



## Suprakill4

Gutted mate, you tried superdosing vitamin c? sorts me out usually.


----------



## OJay

ultra dosing it lol


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL not helping?


----------



## OJay

We shall see I'm doing about 4-5 tabs


----------



## Suprakill4

go to 10g a day mate, 5g is a normal dose for me.


----------



## OJay

I'll have one with every shake and one in between each fingers crossed can keep shakes in me! Ta


----------



## Suprakill4

yeah dont worry about relying on shakes mate, the macros are there so just get em down ya then concentrate on keeping them down lol. I was sick again this morning, thats 3 days running now. I think i can link it to the smell of chicken cooking, thats how much i hate it!!!!!!


----------



## OJay

That's not good the smell of chicken doing that! I swear by it. Reminds me need to goto makro tomorrow

I'm getting hungry all the time between meals now always a good sign gonna have a big omelette at half past and some veg


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> That's not good the smell of chicken doing that! I swear by it. Reminds me need to goto makro tomorrow
> 
> I'm getting hungry all the time between meals now always a good sign gonna have a big omelette at half past and some veg


I have actually forgotton what it feels like to be hunry mate. Bodybuilding for me is an absolute rollercoaster ride because one minute im up and doing great, really enjoying it etc, now, im hating the food side and just cannot seem to fully recovery from training like lats have really bad doms from 4 days ago still. Think im just exhausted and need a break. doesnt help being ill i suppose.


----------



## OJay

When did you last have a week off mate I ask again?


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> When did you last have a week off mate I ask again?


Too long ago to remember haha. Im going to soon, i promise lol.


----------



## OJay

Why soon? Your body is telling you it needs it now mate, we need to listen to them im the worst. It will only take longer to recover, appetite will get worse sleep also CNS will be over taxed. Just saying advice mate


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Why soon? Your body is telling you it needs it now mate, we need to listen to them im the worst. It will only take longer to recover, appetite will get worse sleep also CNS will be over taxed. Just saying advice mate


will speak to my gyn partner about taking next week off training then mate. Sleep and eating are horrendous at the minute, other things in life are making me incredibly stressed so its all built up and yes, need a break!


----------



## OJay

Be brainy mate it will benefit you in long run, I have to start doing the same I know the feeling hate having time off, it's needed especially when train properly. My strength has gone to pot and can't sleep at all so def was right time to take one I'll take another towards the end jan before prep


----------



## Suprakill4

Well i have consistantly been hitting personal bests every week for a while now apart from this week where sleep and eating has been dreadful so its obvious i need time off.


----------



## OJay

Amazing work there mate glad year has been a success go grab 2012 and give it more of the same 

I'm feeling much better today ( I think) on spin bike now for 30 minutes get some blood going damn cold in this garage got 2 hoodies and hat on bet I don't get sweating either!

Ordered a Braun in ear thermometer just now so will be able to monitor temp upon waking with the aim to utilise t3 for its added protein synthesising effects


----------



## OJay

Still feeling half decent back to gym tomo!


----------



## OJay

Can't believe how screwed I feel right now after legs I swear I got head rush every set must still be dehydrated and glycogen depleted from illness this week and not being able to eat properly even though normal food resumed yesterday

Damn lost 3lb this week back to square one :,(

Quads and calves

Leg press narrow feet

320x12

360x25

400x15

360x10

Front squat

60x10

60x5 my breathing went and core failed gutted

Back squat

100x10 very slow controlled and deep reps

Leg ext

35x20

45x12

1leg at time 25x6 x3 each leg

Techno gym leg press calf raises

100x30

110x25

120x20

Standing calf raises

120x15

120x12

Adductor machine

70x25

90x10

Pro recover got an added scoop of vanilla whey in there Choc n vanilla mixture mmm


----------



## OJay

Today's session was chest back width and biceps

Inc bb bench

100x4

85x6

80x6

Flat bb bench

60x10

60x8

60x9

Inc cable flyes

20x8

20x8

20x7

Wide pull up

BWx10,9,5,4 no straps

Wide neutral grip pulldown

60x12

67.5x8

75x6 with straps

Hammer curls

10x10

12x10

16x7

Concentration curls

12kx8

12x8

Went out last night obv didn't drink as not a drinker but even though wasn't late I struggled sleeping then woke again at 5am and couldn't get back to sleep was wide awake so watched the froch fight and went back to sleep so was prob tired although didn't feel it completely after cellucor c4 pre workout and bbw excel but strength suffered it seems


----------



## OJay

Took couple crappy pics today


----------



## OJay

Losing abs and very pale


----------



## OJay

Back thickness and triceps today

Rack pulls slight twinge in ham and calf needs to be adjusted back in from a twinge sat so seeing chiro this evening hence racks than deads

160x6

180x4

200x5 straps 1 more than last time

210x2 new pb

140x8

Bent over bb row really focused on bending loads near enough 90degrees and contraction on lower Lats

60x10

80x6

80x6

80x4

Low rope row standing

30x15

40x12

50x10

50x10

50x9

Back extension

BW x20

10x15

10x8

Close grip bench

60x8

65x7

65x7

Rope push downs

20x15

25x8

25x8

25x7

1 set dip machine 82.5 x failure?

Seated calf raises

45x20

52.5x15

60x12

67.5x10

DS 75x6 45x6 22.5x12


----------



## Suprakill4

Losing abs??????? LOL! Wanna see my stomach to make you feel better?


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Losing abs??????? LOL! Wanna see my stomach to make you feel better?


Lol joker!


----------



## OJay

Today shoulders and hams

No spotter and tired from one of those boring clock watching days at work but plodded on hemo rage and cnp whey downed 30mins before

Seated lat raises

8x20

10x15

10x15

10x15

Seated db shoulder press

22x12

26x11

30x8

Seated smith press

40x7

40x5

40x5

Upright right close hands

30x12

35x8

Rear delt high cable single arm

15x15

20x15

20x15

20x15

Seated leg curl

35x20

40x17

45x12

50x8

1leg 25x6

15x15

BB sldl

60x15

70x15

Twinge in ham good but will make sure extra warm ups still Saturday on legs


----------



## OJay

Crap quality fatty legs unpumped lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Your deluded mate. Fat? Lol!!!! They look to have good separation to me.


----------



## OJay

This chocolate is laughing at me at work!


----------



## OJay

The jaffa cakes paid the full price and then a couple warm home made sausage rolls too


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha enjoy it mate the hard work starts soon. I have eaten pork pies the lot today.


----------



## OJay

Just need to pace myself and make sure don't **** myself squatting in morning lol


----------



## OJay

Done bugger all weight today for legs bit damn have I felt it killing quads complete failure real great feeling

Leg ext

40x15

45 x15

50x15

55x15

55x15

Smith squat focus quads very narrow feet

40x15

60x15

70x12

70x10

40x15

Leg press techno gym narrow again

120x10

120x10

120x8 absolute failure!

Split squat bench

Bwx8

Bwx8

Leg ext 20k to failure

Calf raise leg press

120x20x2

Seated calf raise

45x25x2

Sore already!


----------



## OJay

Just looked at the schedule for shows...Hayes is back before my birthday! 13thmay week before body power yeahhhhhh buddy!


----------



## OJay

Stuffed dot com


----------



## OJay

Don't even know if I can make two days of junk :-/


----------



## Guest

OJay said:


> Don't even know if I can make two days of junk :-/


I know what you mean mate!

Too much choc for me yesterday.... Had a headache since last night


----------



## OJay

Right said to myself if I get a new pb of 200k deadlift no chalk belt or straps I'll allow myself junk today

Previous pb 180 with straps

Back thick and hams

Deads

140x6

160x4

180x2

.....

200x1 no straps belt or chalk dammit lol

210x1 with straps

180x3 straps

Bent over bb rows

60x8

80x8

100x5

100x5 straps lower back pumps painful right now

Low pulley rope rows

Standing

40x12

50x15

50x12

50x15?

Seated low pulley rows v bar

52.5 x 12

60x11

67.5x9 no straps

Leg press very wide high and deep

160x15

200x14 back pps killer

Lying leg curl

25x20

32.5x11

Seated leg curls

40x12

45x10

Standing calf raises

120x25

150x18

165x14

I actually don't think I can eat much more junk don't even feel like eating normal today belly don't feel good lol we shall see, I am very target driven and I said it so had to do it wouldn't be good not being able to say I deadlifted what I said I would, I'm a man of my word! Apart from the words when I said Xmas eve Xmas day and boxing day junk outs.... **** happens!


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHA, im the same mate, eaten SOO much today its unbelievable. Camembert melted with bread dipped in, chocolate fountain, the lot lol.

Just cracked open the jagermeister too, oops.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, im the same mate, eaten SOO much today its unbelievable. Camembert melted with bread dipped in, chocolate fountain, the lot lol.
> 
> Just cracked open the jagermeister too, oops.


I didn't manage any junk today really I had my post workout 4 bits bread with turkey and stir fry veg with a banana

Then prawns with salad and oats

Then egg whites salad and apple

Still feel stuffed from yest lol


----------



## OJay

joshnow said:


> good to see you go for 210 after hitting a good pb, shows some very good mental strength & belief well done mate.


Had to since the 200 was no straps  also how crap I was looking no more abs lol


----------



## OJay

chest and back width today

didnt eat much yesterday due to feeling very lethargic and not liking the thought of food from the days junk beforehand so failed in 3 days of junk dammit, had normal meals but a choice of what i wanted at the time so like prawns salad then oats as carb source and then like shakes and fruit egg whites and fruit really wasnt great but i had nightmares the night before lol

anyways we are back on today focused and ready to smash up the last few weeks of offseason 

incline bb press

100x4

90x5

80x5

65x7

my bench is **** poor don't know why its not increasing 

incline flyes

22kx10+dc stretch

22kx9+dc stretch

22kx8+dc stretch

techno gym machine press

1rep then 1 squeeze

35kx7

35kx6

wide pullups

bw x8

bw x8

bw x7+1neg

bw x6+2neg

wide neutral grip pulldown

60x12

67.5x8

75x7

rope pullovers

40x16 failure

rope crunches 3 sets high rep squeezing


----------



## OJay

didnt use straps for workout but my hand has a sort of hard skin blister from yesterdays deadlifts was surprised grip didnt go before back must be improving


----------



## OJay

Felt good this morning so decided on a third day in a row and to shock arms together.

Close grip incline smith bench press

40x12

50x7

50x5

40x6

Ez bar curls

25x10

30x10

35x8

35x6

Seated low rope overhead ext

25x15

30x12

35x12

40x8

Inc db curl

10x10

12x8

12x8

12x7

Rope push down

20x15

25x12

25x10

25x8

High pulley bicep curls

15x15

20x9

20x8

20x6

Seated calf raises

52.5x20

60x20

67.5x12

75x8

Got a crazy pump biceps and triceps together may start shocking them more often to get them to get some extra growth on them.


----------



## OJay

Got to round out the year properly  legs 

Squats

100x8

120x10

130x8

140x5

100x5

Leg press

240x20

280x20

320x20

Leg ext

40x12

50x12

60,40,25 DS

Seated leg curl

40x15

50x15

60x7

Hanging leg curl with db

10kx20

10kx17

10kx12

Lovely absolutely smashed now


----------



## OJay

didn't think that I was going to be able to train today due to my normal gym being closed but Mark Claxton rang me last night and asked if i wanted to train where he goes occasionally which is a 24 gym down a rugby club nothing amazing but a real spit and sawdust gym 

chest back width session with good amount of volume was a nice session very cold though 

flat bench lbs not kg which threw me off but went with feel

150x6

170x5

200x3

160x5

170x5

170x4

170x4

170x3

incline flyes

24k x 12

wide chins

bwx6

bwx5

bwx6

bwx6

bwx6

bent over bb rows 90 degrees powerfull explosion from bottom from dead stop

70kgx8

75kgx6

80kgx5

power press ups

6

6

was a good session will allow me to get either back thickness or shoulders in tomorrow morning as normal gym open


----------



## OJay

19 weeks until the ukbff london & SE champs and 20 until bodypower today


----------



## OJay

Trained back thickness and rear delts last night and the bloody gym was like a JLS convention so many in their tight fitted t shirts fashion trainers and using their phones whilst spotting had to chuckle  will soon die down as usual 

I'll get session up tonight


----------



## transformer23

OJay said:


> Trained back thickness and rear delts last night and the bloody gym was like a JLS convention so many in their tight fitted t shirts fashion trainers and using their phones whilst spotting had to chuckle  will soon die down as usual
> 
> I'll get session up tonight


lol @ JLS convention, i know what you mean. Looking good though man, keep it up. Looking to maybe compete myself this year, so following logs of any sort do help.


----------



## OJay

nice where are you looking to compete?


----------



## OJay

last night back and rear delts

rack pulls160x5

180x3

200x3 straps

170x8

170x4

db rows

46x8

46x7

seated rows

52.5x12

60x10

67.5x6

67.5x6

67.5x5

rear delt machine

30x10

30x9

standing calf raises

135

150

157.5

165

172.5

180


----------



## Suprakill4

Good session mate. You getting any pb's lately?

Im dying now im back training, chests in bits from tuesday i couldnt even sleep last night it was that sore!


----------



## transformer23

OJay said:


> nice where are you looking to compete?


Honestly im not to sure mate, im just going to keep dietin and training hard until im in good condition and take it from there. I don't even think im big enough, but the experience alone is good for me.


----------



## OJay

No one thinks they're big enough ask Kieran 

Have you seen my site www.bodycatchers.com always looking for serious trainers may be able to help if needed


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. I'm NOT big enough yet mate. Something that will change for certain this year. Massively high hopes for good gains this year and think I may now order all my meat from westin gourmet an spend a lot more. At least I'll enjoy food again. In a fashion  .


----------



## OJay

Don't make me look back and remind you you said that mate we have big prep plans for 2013


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Don't make me look back and remind you you said that mate we have big prep plans for 2013


Yep, 2013 ill definitely be competing. Was going to cut this year but think ill spend it gaining size instead now ,


----------



## OJay

Grow mate you won't regret it 

I am not expecting miracles from my leg session today had to cut shoulders on thurs after a few sets felt no contraction and completely like hit brick wall, yesterday had worst stomach ever everything went straight through me and the same today so we shall see how it goes :-/


----------



## OJay

Weak one today but on the back of it and how I trained with mark last Sunday I need more sessions where I increase volume and don't train to failure so done it this session

Legs

Leg press 5working sets 360x10

Leg ext. 5 sets 40x12

Sldl bb

5sets 60x12

Seated leg curl

3sets 40x10

Adductor machine

5sets 82.5k x 10

Seated calf raise machine

60x10 x 5sets

Abductor machine

75k x 12 x 5sets


----------



## Suprakill4

Doesn't look a bad leg session at all mate. Think I'm in for chest an delts today but delts pretty sore from prop.


----------



## OJay

Hams are actually sore today somehow quads aren't though

Training with mark on weds full legs session lovely jubbly works perfect as working next weekend so no legs then


----------



## OJay

chest back width and biceps today

added an extra chest exercises due to having a new client start and he was only training chest

kept with the higher amount of sets but stopped just before failure

flat bench

warm up sets

80x5

85x5

85x5

85x5

85x5

incline press James Collier style 

24kx5+10

24x5+9

24x5+5

incline flyes

20x9

20x8

20x7

dc stretch after each set 10seconds

wide grip chins

bwx8

bwx7

bwx7 with straps

bwx5

bwx5

rope pulldowns

40x12

45x8

45x7

45x6

db curls standing

10x10

12x9

14x6

rope pushdowns (as had such a crap triceps session thursday actually i never hit them as cut shoulders short due to feeling ill)

15l back to wall x 8 x 3sets

bicep rope curl machine

22.5x8

22.5x8

22.5x5

done some hanging leg raises to stretch lats and hit abs


----------



## OJay

today was shoulders, originally meant to be back thickness and triceps but can't currently walk properly either due to taking shot too fast on sat morning which felt real good anyway or injured doing the legs session.

shoulders triceps it was then

still no failure just higher volume of sets in need of a cheat meal today feeling pretty flat and hard to get a pump.

smith machine behind neck press

40x5

40x5

40x4

40x4

40x4

db lat raise seated

10x10

10x10

10x10

10x10

10x10

cable lat raise

10x10

10x10

10x10

upright row barbell

22x15

30x12

rope pushdowns

30x10

30x10

30x10

30x10

30x10

dip machine

75x10x 5sets

reverse bar pushdowns

25x10

25x10

then went downstairs like clockwork...fire alarm went off lol so started stretching outside and finished inside, a lot of trigger point work today had to deal with a very stressful couple of days and very very tense, couldn't sleep last night due to moving waking me with glute dammit!


----------



## Avena

So have you set your sights for a particular show yet?

I'm about to start my prep already (assuming that South Coast show will be on 29th of April)...


----------



## Suprakill4

Avena said:


> So have you set your sights for a particular show yet?
> 
> I'm about to start my prep already (assuming that South Coast show will be on 29th of April)...


Brilliant to here Avena, have been following your journal but never posted. Best of luck with that!!

Ojay, did you get your cycle plan through yet? I hope its not prop or NPP i cannot walk from quads mate!  Hope all is well.


----------



## OJay

Yep avena wil be the south east London one in hayes ukbff classics and then maybe bodypower the weekend after two days before my birthday  can't wait to start prep

K - should be test mast tbol for now just got to work out what I can afford at the moment to get it in


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Yep avena wil be the south east London one in hayes ukbff classics and then maybe bodypower the weekend after two days before my birthday  can't wait to start prep
> 
> K - should be test mast tbol for now just got to work out what I can afford at the moment to get it in


sounds good to me mate.


----------



## OJay

had to have dry needling in my glute yesterday from the chiro, got to go back twice between now and my normal three week scheduled appt to make sure all is well but he isn't charging me but managed to deadlift today with no power in glute done loads of stretching and foam roller on it

back thickness and rear delts

deadlifts 140k working sets 6 reps 5 sets

low row v bar

60x10 x 2set

67.5x10 x 3 set

close grip pulldown

60x10 x 5 sets

reverse flyes8k x 15reps x 5 sets

rear delt machine 30k x 10 reps x 3 sets

standing calf raises and seated to finish


----------



## Suprakill4

Good workout mate. Whats wrong with the glute?


----------



## OJay

Not 100% sure could've been bad shot or injured on leg pres

Shot felt real good and smooth

Had dry needling done at chiro tues and it's got to that 'get worse to get better' stage now that he said would happen. The trigger point was actually a couple inches across!

Got to go back next week an week after to adjust accordingly


----------



## Suprakill4

You have lost me all together now mate. i hae no idea what dry needling, trigger points etc are lol.


----------



## OJay

Google it bit of homework for you

You will thank me 

Google self trigger point therapy too ivegot a good ebook I think can send just not at home at moment dude


----------



## Suprakill4

ok will do mate.


----------



## OJay

yesterday i had chest back width and biceps, todays back thickness and hams/triceps

inc bench bb

80x5

90x5

90x5

90x5

90x5

incline db press JC styles

20x5+10

24x5+8

24x5+6

cable x-over high pulley

20x10

25x10

25x10

wide chins

bwx8

bwx8

bwx7

bwx6

wide neutral pulldowns

60x10x3sets

incline db curls

10x9x3 sets

high cable bicep curls

15x10x3sets


----------



## OJay

Back thickness and triceps pump

Deadlifts not including warm ups

160x5 4 sets

Low row seated

67.5x10

75x8

75x8

75x9

75x7

Standing low rope contracting lower Lats

50x10 3 sets

Rope push downs

30x12

30x10

30x8

Low pulley overhead extensions like Ben pakulski demonstrates on you tube

10x10

10x10

10x7

Seated leg curls to get some blood in hams as wasn't allowed to train legs last week due to glute injury but basically better now roll on Sunday 

4sets 35 k

Have a flare up of gyno trying to deal with adex didn't control it so moved to Letro now kind of annoying me paranoia thinks its getting bigger still

Done 3 tabs day 1 Letro

2 day 2

2 day 3

And carrying on 1 per day until gone hope Letro is legit stuff

Damn bitch tits!


----------



## Suprakill4

Make of letro?



OJay said:


> Back thickness and triceps pump
> 
> Deadlifts not including warm ups
> 
> 160x5 4 sets
> 
> Low row seated
> 
> 67.5x10
> 
> 75x8
> 
> 75x8
> 
> 75x9
> 
> 75x7
> 
> Standing low rope contracting lower Lats
> 
> 50x10 3 sets
> 
> Rope push downs
> 
> 30x12
> 
> 30x10
> 
> 30x8
> 
> Low pulley overhead extensions like Ben pakulski demonstrates on you tube
> 
> 10x10
> 
> 10x10
> 
> 10x7
> 
> Seated leg curls to get some blood in hams as wasn't allowed to train legs last week due to glute injury but basically better now roll on Sunday
> 
> 4sets 35 k
> 
> Have a flare up of gyno trying to deal with adex didn't control it so moved to Letro now kind of annoying me paranoia thinks its getting bigger still
> 
> Done 3 tabs day 1 Letro
> 
> 2 day 2
> 
> 2 day 3
> 
> And carrying on 1 per day until gone hope Letro is legit stuff
> 
> Damn bitch tits!


----------



## OJay

It's not a pharma one


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> It's not a pharma one


Hope it works mate i really do but the one your using did nothing for me at 2.5 mg for 30 days, i switched to pharma and after 7 days it was decreasing, s3x drive gone completely.


----------



## OJay

yeah sex drive still there, getting pharma next week cheers man


----------



## Suprakill4

Enjoy the sh1t sex drive mate!!!! Im sure i got terrible joints from it aswel.


----------



## OJay

Hopefully prep gets into full swing after seeing James next week fingers crossed cheers for checking in mate

I will try and get more videos up soon regarding form I have some pretty constructive training partners who advise a lot of stuff regards to corrections I can make always up for constructive criticism only way to improve


----------



## OJay

Volume shoulders today

Seated bb press

70x5 5sets

Upright row

50x10 5sets

Standing db lat raise

12x10 5sets

Rear delt rev bench flyes

12x10 5sets

Rear delt circles maintaining hard contraction

4kx6

Crazily pumped after good session

Will go back to pyramiding weights after next week once seen James


----------



## tprice

session sounds good man!

how did you get sponsored by BBW?

I guess you been doing this a fair while?


----------



## OJay

I've been using Kieran's trade since he was just one man on eBay and I have grown thanks to constantly purchasing and believing in the products since he started so I've grown with him. Writing articles and promoting throughout with a product I truly believe in made sense when I started representing BBw and went from there, hard work and consistency believing in the product and company being proud to represent helps loads


----------



## tprice

nice one! good luck in the next comp!


----------



## OJay

back and glute injury seems fine now

trained arms on thursday a shock volume session cant remember exactly the weights theyre in my training diary but was crazy pumped

incline smith close grip bench

barbell curl

db overhead extension

hammer curls

rope pushdowns

bb shrugs

today took a trip to birmingham nice early start and near 3 hour journey to go see someone who knows his stuff training wise and went over to coliseum gym, was very impressed at the gym can't wait to get there again!

trained chest and even though tris still sore he smashed them again 

was higher reps like the annihilation week of YT3 training

cable crossover

30reps 2 sets

machine flyes

30 reps 2 sets

machine press

failure 2 sets

dip machine

failurex2sets

rope pushdowns

failurex2 sets

ez skulls/close grip bench superset

failure 2 sets

haven't ever felt so pumped from chest before it was a complete different feeling nearly fell asleep on drive home! well wortht he trip! The guy couldn't believe how much i've improved since he last saw me about august time, thick quality muscle were his words 

go to see James on thursday can't wait I shall see what he does to me for chest


----------



## tprice

always a nice thing to hear!

i really need to start talking to people in the know!


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad things are going well ollie. You on cycle now??

That workout looks killer and not too dissimilar to something I used to do. Incredible pumps from high reps like that.


----------



## OJay

tprice said:


> always a nice thing to hear!
> 
> i really need to start talking to people in the know!


What's your goal ?


----------



## tprice

stage in 5 years time mate, want to pack on some serious size first. 240-250lbs lean.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad things are going well ollie. You on cycle now??
> 
> That workout looks killer and not too dissimilar to something I used to do. Incredible pumps from high reps like that.


Just what was on test and deca with prov, Letro finally making gyno go will get what I said in when paid

Think tbol or var mast test


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one mate I'm glad its working as done naff all for me. I have gyno that will never go away and worried it will be noticeable when cut but will cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## OJay

I had slight gyno from teenage fat boy years before I even touched any AAS was worried in my first show it would be really noticeable don't think it was


----------



## OJay

Just trained legs with a new female client and was actually really impressed with how hard she tried and her motivation she wants to actually get her gains even speak about competing

May even keep my bannatynes membership open to help her 

Didn't write it down but got great pump and worked to real good levels since haven't trained legs for two weeks since glute injury

Leg ext

Leg curl

Leg press

Smith lunges

Bench single leg lunges

Wall squat

Calf raises

Real nice session


----------



## broch316

this is a great read mate keep it up your looking awesome ...


----------



## OJay

broch316 said:


> this is a great read mate keep it up your looking awesome ...


Thanks mate appreciate you reading


----------



## OJay

Had full body deep tissue with focus in traps and neck yest and it had major effect on workout

Was light headed nearly passing out head rush every set

Tried back thickness and tickled shoulders

Deads not including warm ups

160x8

165x6

Bent over barbell row underhand

100x6

90x8

90x7

V bar pull down

60x10

75x8

Smith front press

40x10

50x8

50x6

Lay raise front raise combo

10x8

10x8

10x8

3sets rear delts

Had to stop now off to bed feel so sick not good!


----------



## OJay

Was a trip to see James today and was well worth it 

Had an update and according to him could get show ready at a push in 6 weeks. Going to start proper prep at 10 weeks out so that's 4 weeks time.

Took some pics but werent that great so will take more Sunday in the studio at the gym hopefully

Trained chest

Done James incline db press

Wasn't really counting reps focusing on the contraction

22.5k too light

27.5 2 sets

Slight incline flyes

20 or 17.5 have to check in book

Three sets

Cable crossover

25x10-12reps 3 sets

Machine press

25 rep set

Straight bar push down giant set

60reps

12reps up weight x 3 and down again so total 60 reps

Dip machine

3sets 8-10

Single arm reverse push down

3sets each arm switching and not stopping about 10 reps

So focused now can't wait toget in full swing now going to see James again in 6 weeks so 8 weeks out

Upping cardio slightly but nothing crazy yet


----------



## OJay

today was legs took some pics in the changing room, once again lighting not the greatest but just a guide for James as he knows what i look like at this current moment and can keep taking pics under this consistent lighting during prep

leg curl lying

40x10

47.5x8

47.5x8

47.5x8

leg ext

45x15

60x12

75x10

80x8

leg press techno gym

160x15

190x6

bb lunges

40x10

50x8

50x6

bb sldl

60x10

70x8

70x8

will be back squatting after my glute injury hopefully on friday fingers crossed 

have a nice lump of rump steak to have this evening for a nice cheat and a couple brownies, i haven't got loads of junk in as ill eat it all so limiting to whats in the house will stop that


----------



## OJay

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151194019045346.788985.512575345&type=1&ref=pymk&notif_t=photo_album_comment heres an album on fb can you guys tell me if you can see it if not ill upload to photobucket


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

Looking ace mate. Love your chest in side chest and also side tricep pose nice and thick. Legs look smoother than upper body but sure they will come in loads during the prep. Back, are you working on more thickness? And calves arnt shown off as well as you could in the poses? I'm being really picky here mate because overall looking excellent. You ain't goin to need a long prep are you!?!!!?

Traps look awesome in most muscular too.


----------



## OJay

It's 14/15 weeks tomorrow  yeah legs had just been trained hadn't had my pro recover either really flat all over if u look on fb album although lighting **** that pic at James' office is better for legs when hadnt trained them since Sunday

Calfs need to be posed better major imbalance between inner outter heads

Back thickness has improved loads but stil major weakness split thickness and width into separate sessions and is working so far 

Got a big ass steak for cheat meal now so will be fuel for deads tomo

I'd prefer everyone overly critical no point lying about anything  ta


----------



## Suprakill4

Least your working on it then mate. Legs always look terrible when trained probably why you don't pump them up pre stage. Overall like I say looking good just need that bit more thickness on back.

What's the plan next year. I think it would be great for you to take a year off competing an really concentrate on packing on the size now your 'assisted'.


----------



## Suprakill4

And steak for a cheat meal. Are you kidding???? That's feeble mate


----------



## OJay

Then two big brownies With Ben n Jerrys


----------



## Suprakill4

You just redeemed yourself


----------



## OJay

Here's what it was


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that's a desert mate. Balls to it I'm having something nice like ice cream tomorrow. You can afford to because your mega lean but I don't care if I'm far, I'm avin it!!!!


----------



## OJay

Go for it  I prob won't cheat every week never crave it don't know why


----------



## OJay

Couple of pics today post cheat not much change was hoping wouldn't be as flat


----------



## OJay

todays session back thickness, sort of following the yt3 protocol to a certain extent with the reps and exercise choice to this would be the second week iso comp iso comp 12-15 rep sets

close grip pulldown vbar

75x15

82.5x12

75x15

bent over barbell row underhand

70x15

80x14

80x14

rope low seated row single hand

30x15

30x15

30x13

deadlifts

140x9 (under estimated how fatigued back was  )

120x11

bicep db screw curls standing

10x15

10x15

10x14

seated machine preacher curls single arm

10x12

10x12

10x9

hanging leg raises

bw x 25

bw x 18

seated calf raises/standing calf raise bw/ standing calf contractions super set

15x52.5 standing 12, contractions failure x 3

felt good after this absolutely shot, done some pnf stretching with training partner at end as its the only way i can get him to stretch!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a good workout mate!! I feel HAMMERED after legs today. Got a nice brisket of beef cooking in the oven though and will aimed it in gravy for an hour after to make it nice and soft. How's your diet going to look today mate? What supplements do you use. Only just realised I don't have any anymore since vit c, multivits ran out.


----------



## OJay

today will be normal foods just with ketchup since its weekend 

had premium whey shake before cardio then egg whites 1 full egg oats and fruit juice breakfast

pre workout shake and whey shake

excel in workout

pro recover and premium whey shake

5 bits bread with stir fry which was turkey post workout meal and banana

now ill have 3 bits bread or rice prawns and stir fry veg and pink grapefruit

then ill have premium whey shake with fruit and oats

omelette again with a full egg and **** loads of veg and nuts

shake and pink grapefruit

if wake and hungry another shake


----------



## OJay

i have taurine morning and before bed

glutamine morning and before bed and one spoonful during day

vit c 2 tabs a day effervescent but not needed if being honest, just for the taste

lots of diff pre workouts so alternate things like superpump, warrior rage etc

pro recover

premium whey in various flavours


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks good mate. A lot of bread?

I will get and buy some supps asap. Was always told but b-complex was the most important supp in bodybuilding.


----------



## OJay

very important but with a varied diet you should be able to get a hell of a lot of vitamins included in it, no need to supplement that way i usually only add a good multi vitamin when latter parts of show diets usually cnp pro vital

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/nutrition/are-you-getting-the-most-from-your-vitamins/


----------



## OJay

dont have that much bread every day usually the middle meal is a bigger portion of rice and then the 2nd bread meal is rice or 3 small slices bread


----------



## Suprakill4

Cool. Breads so much easier to eat lol. Just eaten 200g beef and then 70g bran flakes in milk. You going to bodypower mate? Be good to meet you.


----------



## OJay

Yeah I'll def be there may not compete but I'll def be there the sat of not Sunday too

I have the small loaves multi seeded stuff for the nuts and fat in it but have more weekends than during week usually have rice


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one I'll drop you a text when I'm there then mate.

Yeah I get soya and linseed one which is gorgeous.


----------



## OJay

Nice one I'll text u way before then as soon as get some money mate


----------



## OJay

tonight i was shattered but used cellucor after my day frying my brain trying to be as fair as possible with annual bonus' but got to the gym ready to smash it

after my two chest sessions last week was very much wondering how i could recreate the drive and pump remembering all the little tips i'd learnt through those two sessions

cable x-overs

15x25

15x25

15x25

15x25

incline db press mr collier style

26kx5+10

28kx5+7

28kx5+7

slight incline db flyes

18kx12

18kx12

incline barbell press

60x9

60x6

var pullovers

40kx15

x 3 sets last set 14 reps

chins no straps

bw x 9

bwx8

bwx7

cable reverse flyes single hand

5kx15x3sets

absolutely shot after this session pumped crazy my damn shake lid broke and got a hole in my tshirt somehow dammit


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha one of them days mate? I have all the time where things happen none stop bit least you had a good session!!

Howa diet going at the moment.


----------



## OJay

Going good as nothing has changed at all part from doing twenty minutes cardio on workout days in morning which I still have a whey shake beforehand anyway


----------



## OJay

Today is panning out the same at work annual bonus' roll out have to give my advisors theirs but don't agree with how it's done some people getting way too much and some way too little dammit


----------



## Suprakill4

Take the ammount off the people getting too much and send it my way. Problem solved.


----------



## OJay

That'd be nice lol  hopefully can get 400 after tax for prep and 400 to pay overdraft start getting finances back somehow


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I am actually well on top of finances for the first timd in my life thank god. Working for mum at minute cleaning hairdressers while brother is in Jamaica and getting paid 225 quid for about 12 hours work over 6 days which isn't bad.

Coming off fast esthers I think mate, can't hack it will many now go onto test and tren for a while s0d coming off.


----------



## OJay

I'd come off tren for a bit that's the harsh one mate give bodyca rest for little while

Yeah finances are hard I've got a loan from my music college days which will take 4 years to pay until then 215each bloody month is straight out


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow. That's alot to go out. I have student loans but its only about 25 quid a month lol. Actually got 840 quid left to last me' 3 weeks plus 225 for workin for mum so flush month 

Been off tren ages now mate I'm using npp at the minute ao may be ok to go back on it.


----------



## OJay

Sounds good but are you now going to cruise for a bit?

Pretty frustrated added two extra cardio sessions this week so four 20 mins sessions after shake on training days 3 30mins after shake non training days and gone from 176lbs to 178lbs but primo starts today though so shall see what that brings


----------



## Suprakill4

Don't worry about it, it will come off mate. Well suppose should cruise for a bit but probably won't.


----------



## OJay

any particular reason why not?


----------



## OJay

Took first shot primo this morn don't know if was placebo but trained in my old gym freezing cold place warmed up extra sets and actually got hot didn't sweat though. But was crazy vascular all over. Doubt primo would have any effect yet


----------



## Suprakill4

Just get too tempted to bang it in mate which is wrong attitude I know but will be a long break soon when cruising.

Never used primo before an know nothin about it but even if it was placebo, least you looked good. Can't beat being vascular.


----------



## OJay

exactly just need money together for tbol and var along with more test for prep now


----------



## OJay

todays session was back in my old gym actually warmed up but still no sign of a sweat for some reason :-/

deadlifts

140x8

150x7, x6 x3

db rows

40x12

42.5x12 x2

underhand pulldown machine plate loaded

20x12 1hand

22.5x12 1 hand

45 two hand x 11

seated row close grip

60x12

60x12

incline db curls

10x12

12.5x9

12.5x7

db hammer curls

10x15

12.5x12

determined to get some sort of thickness on my back!


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Just get too tempted to bang it in mate which is wrong attitude I know but will be a long break soon when cruising.
> 
> Never used primo before an know nothin about it but even if it was placebo, least you looked good. Can't beat being vascular.


if you want my honest down to earth no BS opinion mate i believe your body needs a complete rest, yes it will mess your head up but will give receptors a break, cut cals down and have some time off, you're not old are you?


----------



## Suprakill4

I know your right mate just struggle with the mental aspect big time. I'm 25 mate so getting old lol.


----------



## OJay

Oi screw u I'm 25 too lol  just feel you would benefit more in the long run by taking the break and going back on real low in a few months


----------



## OJay

Cardio done 20mins power walk on treadmill watching battle for the Olympia 2001 lovely. 

Bleedin freezing in me garage lol

Legs today will be squatting first time since glute injury few weeks back then got chiro this afternoon lovely day


----------



## OJay

right so todays session was legs

was the 12-15 reps but i slightly go away from the rules due to training quads and hams together so

iso - leg extention

50kx20

60x15

60x12

squat first time higher reps in a while god my cardio felt it and i was **** weak 

100x15

110x15

115x6

leg curls seated

40x12

40x11

40x10

smith machine lunges

20k12 each leg 2 sets

db SLDL

34x12

32x12

32x9

hanging leg raises

10x15

10kx8

standing calf raises

super set - weight stack>raise shoulder pads and bodyweight off the step> just contractions bodyweight from floor standing

12x120k>bw step 20 bw standing 20 3 sets

loads of stretching and a little foam rolling

then had chiro this afternoon was perfect timing due to popping my rib out deadlifting yesterday and felt like a trigger point when retracting right scapula but no golf ball on it for no matter how long would deactivate the trigger, click click boom chiro got me back in line


----------



## OJay

starting to include some variation of deads twice a week well that is the plan where possible now so today was deads shoulders triceps

had the new preworkout charge today seems a nice product will get a review onto the site once i've tried it over a few sessions alongside a whey shake preworkout

my normal intraworkout and post workout pro recover and whey

well up for this session damn gym lovely and empty .....cold is an excuse apparently! had extra layer today

warmed up well on deads

deads

140x8

160x7

180x2 with belt as lower back tender from squatting i was aware, well, core was anyway

lat raises db standing

12kx15

12kx16

14kx15

clean (upright row power part) and press

40kx12

40x12

front raise cables

15x12

15x12

15x11

cable rear delts

10x15

10x15

vbar tricep pushdown

25x25

30x15

35x14

dip machine

67.5x15

75x12

75x12

db shrugs

46x15

50x12

50x12

then done some stretching with training partner real good stretching utilising his presence and foam roller


----------



## big_jim_87

I tried this and it didn't go too well... Deads, squats and sldeads all in same week was way too much for me....


----------



## OJay

i usually alternate squat and press weekly but i want to work on consistency in squatting, if i squat the day before back thickness ill either use a belt or do rack pulls even smith pulls

really want to bring back up its improving with my current split but adding extra deads with a slight different rep range also in the week will prob make a bit of difference i hope

back and arms are main things needing to improve very much lagging

chest back width bis abs

back thickness rear delts calves

shoulders tris abs deadlifts if rest day before shoulders

legs calves

if have 5th sessin arms calves abs

may switch chest BW with BT rear delts some weaks if cheat meal week, i like to go by how my body feels really listening at the moment and for once i feel really in tune with it

you got any other ideas about bringing up back and arms?


----------



## big_jim_87

I'd say some of my best gains come from

Deads or bent over revers grip rows.

Chins.

Ez curls.

Can alternate deads/rows and chins order in work out.

I also like close grip pull down.

Tbh there Areca ton of things o could say to try as I mix it up so much i have a ton of routines I like for back...


----------



## OJay

Think it all boils down to consistent hard work utilising full mind muscle connection which has taken ages for me to get in back but believe im getting there now

Thanks for the post mate


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> Think it all boils down to consistent hard work utilising full mind muscle connection which has taken ages for me to get in back but believe im getting there now
> 
> Thanks for the post mate


I think it comes down to a combo of mm connection and heavy ass deads. With deads just heavy ass weight and get it up! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Heavy deads bought my back up a log.

Been doing underhand barbell bent over rows lately and love them!!!


----------



## OJay

I've been going back heavy lower reps on those love them deads are my favourite exercise

Barbell rows are consistent in my routines too over and under, also db rows alternate sometimes with pulldowns close grip


----------



## OJay

Today is the start of annihilation week

switching my split up slightly with the advice of Jim and Aaron (Incredible Bulk) so won't hit back with chest will do split like this

chest shoulders calves

back thickness abs

legs calves

back triceps

will definitely be a rest day between the first back session and legs session maybe even two still follow the 3 week rotation i've been on see if can improve on my back, no, I WILL IMPROVE IT!

chest biceps calves today no shoulders as trained them with triceps yest before switching split up

cable xover

25kx30 x 3sets

pec deck

25l x 30 3 sets

machine press

25kx30 x 3 sets

dip machine

52.5kx26, x19

single arm seated curl machine

20kx30, x 24, x 15

db hammer curls standing

8kx30, x30, x18

seated calf raises

45kx30, x25

leg press calf raise

160kx30, x22

standing calf raise

60kx20x2sets


----------



## OJay

Just my standard 30min cardio on rest day today temp 36.8 this morn in ear gone down from 37.3 yest weirdly jumps all over show!

Quad isn't as bad as thought would be from primo yest bet a lot worse tomo


----------



## Suprakill4

I jabbed my right quad in two different places with slin pins which seems a lot better for pip.

You training today?


----------



## OJay

nah rest day, i wanted to do three in a row and i'm sure i could get away with it with the right rest however i am on lates so don't start until 2 so was only going to train as bored stiff before I start these shifts ill be hitting back and tickling hams tomorrow and then thursday morning shoulders/triceps annihilation week before i use this new split and go back to the heavy week legs sat


----------



## Suprakill4

Heavy legs sounds nice 

Done deads with bb today for first time in months as been using machine which gives me' better feeling and only managed 180 x 4 for top set, very annoying


----------



## OJay

That's all I can usually get!

Love legs and back session my fave


----------



## Suprakill4

Oh its not too shabby then lol. 205 x 3 my best. I will beat this to smithereens on my next blast when little mr tren ace makes an appearance haha.


----------



## OJay

Lol 

Most I've ever done was 220 for one when natty?! With a belt and doubt good form but still :,(


----------



## Suprakill4

That's a great pb mate. I have injured my back doing deads yesterday big twinge in it when moving. Maybe a trapped nerve.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> That's a great pb mate. I have injured my back doing deads yesterday big twinge in it when moving. Maybe a trapped nerve.


Get to a chiro ASAP mate yes that is an order


----------



## Suprakill4

Csnt afford to mate, I could get 3 mixed grills with that money lol. It's feeling a lot better today anyway.


----------



## OJay

Lol at you

Seriously though I see so many worried about training and diet but keeping a good healthy body gets thrown out, invest in it mate will get more out of that than 3 mixed grills


----------



## OJay

yesterday had back annihilation session so high reps killer pump and intensity

close grip pulldown

52.5x30 x 3 sets

wide pulldowns

45x30 x 2

seated rope row

37.5x30 x 3

rope pullover

20x100

30x30

underhand deadlifts

70x12

70x10

back extentions

bwx27

abs

hanging legs raises

rope crunches

rope standing side crunch

got last annihilation session of the week, shoulders triceps in a little while SMASH IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## OJay

Shoulders today with tri and calves

Db lat raise standing

8kx30x3

Db front raise

6kx40

8kx30x2

Reverse flyes incline bench

Db

6kx30x3

Upright row rope pulley

30x30

35x30

Shoulder press machine facing back

30kx30x2

30kx14

Straight bar push downs

20kx30x3

Single arm low puller rope over head ext

5kx23

5kx20x2

Leg press calf press superset x 3

120kx20>standing off edge x20> standingon floor x20slow80fast 10slow

Ouch!


----------



## Suprakill4

Why the such high reps mate?


----------



## OJay

Was annihilation week in yt3 but I think from advice from others in going back to heavy basics

Lift recover repeat


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I think heavy is a much better idea mate.


----------



## OJay

whoah head fook

i know i know dont rely on scales but thought was getting leaner felt leaner and smaller

put on kilo this last week maybe since starting primo? maybe need a good cheat as not had one for two weeks got ben n jerrys jaffa cakes pack and 2 fresh cookies tonight with a thai green curry (not mixedtogether may i add  )

gone from 81kg to 81.9 bf gone up 0.6% too dammit


----------



## Suprakill4

Your far to analytical with your graphs etc LOL!! If you look leaner and feel it then its good going no matter on weight. Maybe your muscle bellies are fuller from gear? No idea.


----------



## OJay

Maybe 

Knowledge isn't always power if you can't use it right lol


----------



## OJay

About to take it out on me back


----------



## OJay

so today back session

only thing on my mind was hard heavy contractions 

SIMPLES!

close grip pulldowns

75x8

82.5x8

straps

90x8

90x7

bent over bb row

wide grip underhand

80x10

80x10

80x9

80x8

seated row close grip vbar

60x12

75x6

underhand deads

80x8

Deadlifts

100x8

120x6

140x5

straps

180x2

200x1

low rope standing lower lat contractions

50kx20

50kx20

db curls

12x10

16x8

18x7

18x6

concentration curls

14x7

14x6

vbar cable curls

20kx15

20x15

screwed! pro recover and premium whey time and also a lot of stretching

IM FOCUSED!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

GREAT workout. 200kg deadlift, NICE!!!!

My back is still screwed mate, cant afford to go get it seen but will get missus to get dug in tonight with a deep massage which may help??

You used tren before?


----------



## OJay

yeah hated it, well the sides, the stuff was great for gains

im getting crazy night sweats now don't know what it is but feels like tren sweats!


----------



## Suprakill4

God knows mate, i sleep in niff anyway and still cant have covers on when im on tren because im that hot. But then i get a cold lol.

Using tren ace on my next blast.


----------



## OJay

last night was -15 in norwich and i had the window open so i didnt sweat, was freezing when woke and dripping!

my back is in bits lol


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL, mad aint it. Mines just crumbled at the bottom i think. ANOTHER s0dding injury! i warmep up loads too and no jerking on the working sets, just good form slow reps.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, mad aint it. Mines just crumbled at the bottom i think. ANOTHER s0dding injury! i warmep up loads too and no jerking on the working sets, just good form slow reps.


Sometimes form is irrelevant if a muscle is not pulling right, if one agonist is tight over an antagonistic muscle pulling skeleton out of place can straight away mess with CNS and also cause trigger points too


----------



## Suprakill4

Why arnt you some sort of scientist lol.

Yeah its still much in pain. Gutted.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Why arnt you some sort of scientist lol.
> 
> Yeah its still much in pain. Gutted.


Just love researching and finding stuff out to help me and clients dude 

As for being on track pass just stuffed right now

Thai green curry

Few choccy biscuits

Pack jaffa cakes with some ice cream

Now about to watch tinker tailor soldier spy


----------



## Suprakill4

What the hell is tinker tailor soldier spy? Lol.

Wow wish I had a cheat meal with desert this evening now. Just put boring potato in the oven to have with 400g steak medallions.


----------



## OJay

I didn't really enjoy the Ice cream tbh could've just had the curry just was cheap ice cream and pack of Jaffa cakes and about 6-7 Choc biscuits feel so tired now!

Will get update pics from next sat and then see where I am progress wise


----------



## OJay

legs today

morning cardio done, had my cheat last night wasn't massive

thai green curry with turkey, few choc biccies and then pack of jaffa cakes with a little ice cream not much as was the cheap boring vanilla ice cream so wasn't much point just eating for the sake of it 

still felt sugar rush hanging this morning

once again night sweats still not 100% sure why but we have put it down to the thermogenic effect maybe of something 

back was smashed yesterday so started with leg press before squatting but once again all i was focused on was HEAVY!

Charge downed with a whey shake too, very focused and ready to smash it!

leg press not including warm ups

320x12

370x25

380x20 (wasn't anymore weight  )

squat

120x5

140x7 surprised myself here

150x2 cramp in toe stopped me halfway through 3rd going down but 140 set was failure only wanted 5's

leg extention

30x15

50x15

60x15

seated leg curl

30x15

40x15

60x15

lying leg curl

25x15

32.5x15

32.5x12

stretched for about 30 minutes was screwed, legs still shaking now!


----------



## OJay

My cheat meal last night minus the desert


----------



## Suprakill4

The shaky feelin after legs is awful mate. Its very difficult walking down the stairs from gym after legs as hammies just give way. What are your weaknesses at the minute mate besides back thickness ( think you said it was that )


----------



## OJay

Arms are major weak, upper chest, shoulder width, anything else to add? Whole body 

My pumps and contractions are crazy at the moment since starting to use bbw charge pre wo and excel during its crazy!


----------



## Suprakill4

Could you send me' a sample please mate to try it for a few days? After a new pre workout supp desperately but no idea what to choose.


----------



## OJay

aint got any samples but they're in sachets so ill post one through i've got to get a coupel stamps to send a dvd to jay on tuesday anyway if i had some excel samples and whey id send them too


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok thanks mate. As long as I can try the pre workout. I'll mail you my address.


----------



## OJay

Nice one mate

Damn I'm bloated and stuffed now got turtle shell abs look going on hate it feeling dammit


----------



## Suprakill4

lol you POSER!!!!!!!!!!! "oooooh look at me, i just hate my abbbbssssssssss" hahahaha, they look good mate, stick out loads!


----------



## OJay

Lol I just wanted some attention lol jealous? 

Have u tried warrior blaze? Got samples of that I'll send too with a charge one I believe. Also excel may have a sample somewhere if I had some pouches could just take the powder from tubs but all me bags seem to have holes lol


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Lol I just wanted some attention lol jealous?
> 
> Have u tried warrior blaze? Got samples of that I'll send too with a charge one I believe. Also excel may have a sample somewhere if I had some pouches could just take the powder from tubs but all me bags seem to have holes lol


very jealous, i have had abs for around 2 weeks of my life lol.

Yeah send whatever you have got please


----------



## big_jim_87

Nice and lean bud


----------



## OJay

Cheers jim

Roll on the 'nice and shredded' days in a few weeks of hard work


----------



## Suprakill4

wont be long mate, you was mega lean to start with. Gonna look like a road map of veins soon.


----------



## OJay

today was a late back workout first real test of charge and it lived up to the hype unless was just that i was let lose after spending the day brain fried on excel?!

cleans

60x6

70x6

75x5

bent over bb rows

80x8

80x8

85x10

85x10

db row

42x10

46x8

seated row on db

60x12

67.5x12

75x10

oh and triceps too 

db over head tricep extension 2 hand seated

32x10

32x8

32x8

rope push downs

25x10

25x9

25x7

25x6

real explosive positive strong contraction hold 4-6 second negative


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a good session mate keep hammering it. You will be very dissappointed to know I'm doing a big blast in 4 weeks. But promise then I'll take some time off.......maybe lol


----------



## OJay

I'm not disappointed its your body mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok mate. Just know you kept saying to have a break but I just want one last blast


----------



## OJay

Hopefully you see the full benefits man 

You know you need a break but we can all say what others need just doing things ourself is crazy hard to do  I'm the same with rest weeks and cheat meals etc


----------



## big_jim_87

Ffs just chill!

I enjoy being naty

I'm natty atm and training is awesome. Just use this time to chill and enjoy life lol few weeks then boom!


----------



## OJay

I'm ready to stop the chillin haven't competed since June 2010 won't be long now


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I'm enjoying not jabbing the most lol. I thought you competed last year mate?? Best you are much bigger this time around.


----------



## OJay

When England lost to Germany  my class was straight after lol 2010 about 27th June I believe  then turned to the dark side about sept that year


----------



## OJay

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/general/the-effects-of-alcohol-on-exercise-and-bodybuilding/

heres an article i wrote on alcohol and bodybuilding theres a few other articles of mine on there too


----------



## Suprakill4

Cool will have a read of that. And coming to the dark side was the set choice


----------



## OJay

Yep


----------



## OJay

chest and shoulders on my own today no spotters about so had to utilise smith machine

db incline press JC style

26x5+15

32x5+10

32x5+8

incline smith press

40x8

45x8

60x6

60x4

cable x-over

20x12

30x10

30x7

dips

bwx9

reverse incline db flyes

6kx20

10x15

14x15

db lat raises standing

12x12

16x9

16x8

upright row ez bar

30x12

40x8

machine press facing pad

37.5x12

45x10

52.5x7

bb shrugs

140x10

180x6

180x4

lovely jubbly


----------



## Suprakill4

Why only 60 on incline smith press mate? Is thst 60 per side?


----------



## OJay

Coz I'm a weak **** only get 100 on inc bench bb usually for a few reps

The db weights went up and James' press takes it out of you crazy when done properly maybe dont even need. Smith press in there.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah right ok mate. Well your chest is seriously good so dorsnt matter.


----------



## OJay

Cheers Kieran, only looks half decent in side chest if posed right need to work on posing a lot

Need to improve upper chest majorly lagging at the moment


----------



## Suprakill4

How do you plan on doing this as I need to do the same mate.


----------



## OJay

James technique smashes it with the db search muscle talk video on you tube he explains it


----------



## OJay

And I plan on getting heavier and stronger fully contracting throughout


----------



## Suprakill4

Me too  Im actually only going to do incline movements from now on. i always start on decline with my workout when im strongest but going to change to incline now.


----------



## OJay

I don't do any direct decline work everything will hit entire chest to an extent I occasionally do dips if people class these as lower


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

fk my chest is sore today lovely! was sore yesterday then had deep tissue massage to really open up chest and delts and also to get into the triggers in back loosen neck muscles too, not screamed so much in a while lol those attachments from the pecs into the sternum are killer and also into the delts its so hard to relax them to get triggers to release


----------



## OJay

Back and Biceps today, took camera for progress pics too will get them up soon

wide pulldown

75x12

82.5x12

90x7

barbell row

80x8

100x9

120x5

100x6

deadlift

120x5

140x3

160x3

180x2

205x1 activated a trigger point on this set and nearly blacked out but getting stronger 

benc incline db rows

20x12

20x12

20x10

standing db curls

14x8

16x8

18x6

20x5

hammer curls

16x8

18x4

high pulley curls

20x15

then done posing with training partner, crazy tired and ready for pro recover after that forgot how hard posing properly is !


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

comparisons 29/01 - 18/02


----------



## Suprakill4

Legs have come in mate for sure. Nice vascularity now too!! Right on track by the looks of things!


----------



## OJay

cheers mate, diet will start in two weeks


----------



## Suprakill4

Thought you had started! Jesus really are gonna be shredded. I expect striations all over.


----------



## OJay

me too

i;ve added 20minutes cardio on training days thats it but thats after a whey shake still


----------



## Suprakill4

Might add cardio myself then lol. What do you weigh?


----------



## OJay

dunno ive been told by the boss to chuck the scales out only weigh myself on the mornings i see him  i do as im told


----------



## OJay

legs

lost me belt in the gymyesterday dammit so got to order another one, lower back was sore and my head screwed with knowing it!

leg press

320x12

385x30 thats 10 more than last week with 5k more weight

385x12

squat

140x4

120x6 deep holding at the bottom

front squats

60x5

60x6

bb lunges

60x10

60x8

leg ext

40x15

40x15

seated leg curl

40x15

40x15

40x14

SLDL BB

60x12

80x10

100x8

then ten minutes posing but was so shot after that lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you find a belt makes much difference mate? I have one but never worn it much because it just felt uncomfortable and used to nip my stomach lol.


----------



## OJay

only when train back day before when its pre exhausted and only on the last set only recently started using it again


----------



## OJay

chest & shoulders today

basically the same as last session just tried to increase weights and intensity as was such a good feeling after last one with doms

incline JC press

32x5+11

34x5+7

34x5+5

incline flyes

18x11

22x8

cable x-over

30x8

30x6

rear delts incline flyes

6x20

10x15

16x15

db lat raises

10x10

12x10

16x8

16x8

machine press

45x10

60x9

67.5x6

plate front raise charles glass style

10x12

10x12

10x12

hanging leg raises

2 sets failure

and plenty stretching


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks good mate. I may give them db presses a try soon.


----------



## OJay

I wasn't doing them right until I saw James and he guided me through them now they're killer!


----------



## big_jim_87

I use a belt for most things... Any thing bent over any deads or Squats even heavy biceps lol

Popped lower back a few yrs ago now so just a precaution


----------



## Suprakill4

im going to from now on i keep getting back injuries.


----------



## OJay

I find my head is stronger knowing I've got a belt there for safety in reality form should be good enough to not need and rely on it but it is a safety net

Used liquid chalk today crazy difference although had **** session knackered and couldn't even contract muscles much, still improved on strength for back but didn't feel good really

Just had deep tissue on legs which were causing knackered feeling and sick run down feeling due to being sore from Sunday and tight still, brought chiro forward from weds to Friday as well out of line can see it in my pics loads

I'll write up session later I'm off to bed


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> I find my head is stronger knowing I've got a belt there for safety in reality form should be good enough to not need and rely on it but it is a safety net
> 
> Used liquid chalk today crazy difference although had **** session knackered and couldn't even contract muscles much, still improved on strength for back but didn't feel good really
> 
> Just had deep tissue on legs which were causing knackered feeling and sick run down feeling due to being sore from Sunday and tight still, brought chiro forward from weds to Friday as well out of line can see it in my pics loads
> 
> I'll write up session later I'm off to bed


off to bed!!!! wish i could get naps in through the day.


----------



## OJay

i have 9 days on the trot after today not fun! body needs a little rest will take 3 days off weights in a row now due to working weekend may train sunday night if not mornings it will be next week as on late shifts

then off to birmingham to smash back next saturday 

have to make most of the day off and chill get sleep when can


----------



## OJay

today was back and was a crap session, couldn't feel contractions looked flat but veins popping out weird sensation, had to pull it and start stretching a bit more then had deep tissue massage try to relieve my legs a bit

used some liquid chalk today also seems pretty nice stuff instead of straps

close pulldowns

75x8

82.5x8

90x7

97.5x5

82.5x6

bo bb row

80x8

100x8

110x6

100x8

100x6

db row

40x8

46x6

46x5

seated rope row

45x10

52.5x10

bar push downs

25x12

30x10

40x10

ez skulls

20x10

20x10

put triceps in to see if it was just triggers in back activated stopping contractions but was just a crap session feel real like coming down with something, my whole team i manage have had a bug going round i have been trying to stay up on immune system


----------



## Suprakill4

10g vit c


----------



## OJay

Chiro tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4

ill be booking mine asap mate. I have ZERO idea what to say or ask for? Assume im going to have to stand there with my top off? Dont like the idea of that mate. Also because of gear get the odd spots on back, this also worries me ill be embarassed.


----------



## OJay

was going to have rest days until sunday eve but im going to train in the morning, got bad news today my nan passed away and all i feel like doing is training to get my head right been told to take day off work due to the stress levels being a manager has whilst there but ill go back saturday for my weekend so i don't let the team down


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> ill be booking mine asap mate. I have ZERO idea what to say or ask for? Assume im going to have to stand there with my top off? Dont like the idea of that mate. Also because of gear get the odd spots on back, this also worries me ill be embarassed.


i had a postural scan the first time i went, in boxers for full postural analysis, ran a machine down my spine took muscle temps and the ways they were pulling on each other don't worry about anything like gear be honest, i have a great one who knows my body inside out been going three years now and he does it for the love of it also understands everyones reason for doing everything and that he wont change anything its all down to the individuals beliefs, like once he was like, yes we have done this adjustment due to squatting, if you don't squat you wont need to keep having this part adjusted but thats not going to happen so lets learn to see what is the underlying factor and what your technique is like, i had to vieo and take pictures and we worked on it together to align the hips


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> was going to have rest days until sunday eve but im going to train in the morning, got bad news today my nan passed away and all i feel like doing is training to get my head right been told to take day off work due to the stress levels being a manager has whilst there but ill go back saturday for my weekend so i don't let the team down


mate fcuk the team. you look after others before yourself, take the weekend off and sort your head mate. if you dont grieve its only going to catch up with you in the end!


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> View attachment 76166


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO like a road map already mate!


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> mate fcuk the team. you look after others before yourself, take the weekend off and sort your head mate. if you dont grieve its only going to catch up with you in the end!


Done that when dad died didn't grieve when was 15 as didn't know how thought had to be there for my sister who's a year older, ended up a month off work when 20 through delayed grieving depression.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO like a road map already mate!


Had to do something to to pass time calf photoshoot


----------



## Suprakill4

Well there you go mate. Learn from your mistake and take the weekend off. Im sure your team can cope without you for a few days.

Ha ha, i havnt trained calves in months and i dont even know why!!!!!! MUST start again they look tiny.


----------



## OJay

glad my training partner had a day off today trained arms with him helped loads

rope push down

30x10

35x15

40x10

45x9

barbell curl

30x10

35x10

35x10

35x7

close grip barbell bench press

80x6

80x6

60x8+2negs

incline db curls

12x8

16x5

16x5

overhead single arm rope extension

10x15

15x8

20x7

1 arm rope kick back

5x15

10x8

ez preacher curl machine

20x10

25x8


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> glad my training partner had a day off today trained arms with him helped loads
> 
> rope push down
> 
> 30x10
> 
> 35x15
> 
> 40x10
> 
> 45x9
> 
> barbell curl
> 
> 30x10
> 
> 35x10
> 
> 35x10
> 
> 35x7
> 
> close grip barbell bench press
> 
> 80x6
> 
> 80x6
> 
> 60x8+2negs
> 
> incline db curls
> 
> 12x8
> 
> 16x5
> 
> 16x5
> 
> overhead single arm rope extension
> 
> 10x15
> 
> 15x8
> 
> 20x7
> 
> 1 arm rope kick back
> 
> 5x15
> 
> 10x8
> 
> ez preacher curl machine
> 
> 20x10
> 
> 25x8


Looks good mate. i LOVE training arms together. Only started recently and they have grown loads, love ss bis with tris.


----------



## OJay

got chiro in a minute, he will be in for a treat im the most out of line i've been ina while


----------



## Suprakill4

I have no idea how you tell?


----------



## OJay

how you tell what? if out of line?

look at my front double bi and my hips, the heights of shoulders, the knees, how symmetrical they...aren't

i can also tell when muscles are not firing up equally even in bicep curls from the amount i've been adjusted and how we are both in tune with my body

leg press, deadlifts, squats bench all these compounds fire differently when in need of adjustment

my rib is out of place again


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow!!! I just go to the gym and lift weights lol. Never gone into it in this much depth but can relate to what you mean with biceps.... I think lol.


----------



## OJay

Lol


----------



## OJay

today trained back

had a crap nights sleep can't stop thinking about the times had with family when younger but still focused on the back session, seems the place where everything is taken out of the mind and i am blinkered in the gym take my mind off things

neutral grip pulldown

75x12

90x6

82.5x10

bent over barbell row

100x6

100x6

100x6

100x6

seated row sitting on DB

60x12

82.5x6

75x7

75x9+drop set

single arm row rop charles glass style

15x15

20x15

20x15

smith rack pulls

120x6

160x6

180x6

incline bench rope pullovers

30x15

45x8

50x7


----------



## Suprakill4

Know how you feel mate. All happy memories I'm sure? It's gonna happen and will take a while to go away as you already know. Glad the gym takes your mind off things.

The gym for me' is my time? Where nothing or no one else matter, an escape an I LOVE IT!!! looks a great session actually mate


----------



## OJay

The gym is my let off get it all out time I'm the most comfortable in there

I love not working in one anymore though couldn't separate a place to release it all after a day at work!


----------



## OJay

trained chest and brief hams this morning

db inc press JC style

34x5+10

36x5+7

36x5+7

incline flyes

24x8

24x7

flat bb bench

60x10

70x8

80x6

100x3

seated leg curl

30x15

40x10

50x10

55x8

db sldl

32x10

40x10

42x8

cant wait to officially be on prep 10 weeks out


----------



## OJay

shoulders and traps today

i get real worried when i train traps becuase get splitting headache the next day or even later that day from tightness no matter how much triggerpoint work or stretching i do

db shoulder press

30x8

30x10

30x8

30x8

db lat raise leaning 1 arm

10x12

10x15

12x12

16x8

rear delt inc reverse flyes

10x15

14x15

16x12

db front raise

10x12

12x8

rear delt machine

25x15

35x12

45x10

machine shrugs

112.5x12

135.15

150x14

seated calf raises

52.5x20

60x15

67.5x12


----------



## OJay

today wasanother shock session for arms

close grip incline bench smith

30x12

40x10

50x8

55x8

standing db curls

10x12

12x12

14x12

16x8

16x7

rope pushdowns

30x15

40x10

45x8

45x7

preacher curls incline bench

15x15

25x8

25x8

reverse bent bar pulldowns

20x15

25x12

30x8

30x8

rev ez curls

10x20

20x8

decline weighted crunch

10k plate x10

16k db x6

10k x9

db leg raise

10kx10

rope crunch

50kx failurex2


----------



## OJay

trained at Saxon gym in Wolves today smashed back crazy new angles different pulldowns

was happy with condition also pictures a bit drowned out lightwise but ill get a couple up in a little bit

proper progress ones under the same light come tomorrow after legs


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good mate. Legs have come in again. You have big calves. Chest looks shredded on the side chest pose. Hopefully next off season can get some more thickness on back, to me' that's the only thing that needs bringing up. Triceps have awesome shape mate check the spike on that!!!

Your training partners quads look big too lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Also do you directly train traps mate? I reckon if added some more size to them would make your back look much better?

I'm nit picking here because overall looking great.


----------



## OJay

need to work a way of training traps hard as get migraines or bad headaches day after nearly every time

back is the aim for next off season def munch and munch and munch and heavy weights 

arms need to be brought up too


----------



## Suprakill4

Triceps are not lagging mate. Far from it IMO.

Yeah thicker back and will be looking amazing but def try targeting traps more. I don't generally train mine but they grow easily along with delts must have alot of receptors there as they grew loads as soon as I started aas.

How's diet at the minute and motivation?


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Triceps are not lagging mate. Far from it IMO.
> 
> Yeah thicker back and will be looking amazing but def try targeting traps more. I don't generally train mine but they grow easily along with delts must have alot of receptors there as they grew loads as soon as I started aas.
> 
> How's diet at the minute and motivation?


what diet? lol  roast tomorrow 

motivation? well two weeks ago it was through the roof....now i have my nan up there in heaven with my dad watching over me to protect and guide me inspiring me through each training session, each meal, each cardio session, each minute of each day, motivation is even higher


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. Least your dad won't be lonely!!! 

Keep at it mate if you don't do good in the comp I'm not seeing a chiro, not coming off gear and not competing lol!


----------



## OJay

See you on stage then  click click clunk


----------



## Suprakill4

. Next year for definite.


----------



## OJay

quads today, back is very sore from yesterdays trip so pressed first so not needed as much weight on squats

legs press

320x12

385x12

385x10ds345x6ds305x6

squats

100x6

110x5

120x5

front squats

60x5

60x6

walking lunges

length of weights area

24k

28k

1set failure leg extensions 35k

screwed now, have a roast beef dinner at about 4ish but not sure if need a cheat dessert or not mailing james to find out with new pics to see what he says as never been allowed a cheat during prep before


----------



## mark333

Good luck with the rest of your prep, I will hopefully will be doing the classic class this year!

So we keep an eye on this for tips!

Whats your weight and measurments at the moment??

Thanks


----------



## OJay

Not sure mate not allowed to weigh until see James


----------



## mark333

Ok not to worry..


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

mark333 said:


> Ok not to worry..


i'm itching to know though as todays pics look crap not sure if deserve a dessert cheat usually for dessert cheat id have pack of jaffa cakes and ice cream


----------



## mark333

I think its a good call from James though so u stay focused as you dont know where your at so to speak, the scales can get addictive!

I'm hoping to have get some help with my prep from Eddie Abbew as he is very close to where I live


----------



## OJay

Very tight, I'm foam rolling, stretching twice daily and trigger point work. Having deep tissues once or twice fortnight

Calf heads are imbalanced from Achilles problems when about 11-12 years old and if you notice inner much more developed than outter causing major calf tightness

What sort of flexibility stuff did you go for?


----------



## OJay

I'm rubbish with breathing too if I think about it loads form goes to ****


----------



## OJay

96ad-49c3.jpg


----------



## OJay

Really appreciate it mate

Is it like Dorians one for mark dug dale on his DVD?


----------



## OJay

Have you got any for chest preparation mate?


----------



## OJay

Yeah I've seen that will utilise it today cheers


----------



## OJay

chest & hams today with a little ab tickle 

incline db press James' Style

34x5

36x5+8

35x5+6

Flat Barbell Bench

60x8

80x6

80x9

Incline Barbell

60x8

70x7

Pec Dec

30x12

30x14

Lying leg curls

32.5x16

40x12

47.5x6

BB SLDL

80x6

80x6

Dec Crunch DB

12kx12

14kx6

Reverse Crunch

1 SET failure


----------



## Suprakill4

Nothing to add to journal but lmfao at the zack khan video. Seen it about 100 times now and just laugh like crazy every time he is awesome. Mr bee sting comes in my gym regular.


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> 96ad-49c3.jpg


I still dont think you have the side chest post down yet bud, I dunno if James agrees?

you are hunching forward and not pushing that chest out enough. Try pulling the arm a bit further back, push the back arm right tight into your chest to push it out more and lift those shoulders.

More like this...... try it a few times and send me some pics on fb


----------



## OJay

I'm preferring the look of it to how I used to have it but could be improved

A lot of other poses a lot worse will look into the little tweaks next time in gym and get more feedback with pics really appreciate it though mate

Good to see you in there yesterday looking like you've put on decent size as said


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I'm preferring the look of it to how I used to have it but could be improved
> 
> A lot of other poses a lot worse will look into the little tweaks next time in gym and get more feedback with pics really appreciate it though mate
> 
> Good to see you in there yesterday looking like you've put on decent size as said


Your other poses seem fine, side tricep is a good pose for you.

Send me some pics when u have played about a bit but just need to squeeze everything together on that pose and push everything out more.

Yeah should hopefully be at the 100kg mark by the next time you see me


----------



## OJay

Nice weight! I'll take some when goto see James and then the following weekend in that light of changing rooms to get the consistency

You free the 14th? Fancy coming to train with me and James?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Nice weight! I'll take some when goto see James and then the following weekend in that light of changing rooms to get the consistency
> 
> You free the 14th? Fancy coming to train with me and James?


Train where?


----------



## OJay

Kettering when I go see James collier I have my chat at mt head place then head to a gym and train

Just chip in some petrol more than welcome


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Kettering when I go see James collier I have my chat at mt head place then head to a gym and train
> 
> Just chip in some petrol more than welcome


sounds good, i will see if i can get it off and i'll pop you a text.


----------



## Suprakill4

wish i lived closer i wouldve come too!


----------



## OJay

had a good shoulders and arms session today was well ready for it after long day at work so focused!

bb shoulder press standing

40x10

40x10

45x9

45x7

45x7

standing db lat raise

12x12

16x10

18x6

16x8

reverse cable xover 1 arm

10x15

15x15

20x15

db shrugs

44x12

48x10

50x10

rev pushdowns

30x12

45x10

50x10

db curls

12x10

14x10

16x8

16x8

overhead rope extension single arms

10x15

15x15

single arm pushdown

10x10

15x8


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a good workout. Do you prefer bb press standing or seated? I prefer seated personally and can do more weight and target the delts more, not that i ever really train delts.

Start listing your days food intake


----------



## OJay

I alternate loads no major preference I use standing as whole body core work too

Usually pre exhaust shoulders before press to get more direct pump


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah ok mate. I really must start training my core/abs.


----------



## OJay

I don't really hit them at all off season something I may do this year to get those thick chunky abdominal blocks with a bit of weighted work


----------



## OJay

Quick lat spread after back before me pro recover

Could get arms higher and hold for longer


----------



## Suprakill4

As said mate when you text me, looking excellent.


----------



## OJay

back today was a bit of a different session trying to hit things different angles loved it

Slight pulldown infront like charles glass does

37.5x18

45x15

52.5x10

ez bar rows

40x12

60x14

70x10

incline bench single arm pulley rows

25x15

40x15

45x15

OJay pulldowns (ill have to video lol)

30x15

50x10

50x10

rack pulls

140x4

180x6

200x8


----------



## Outtapped

Back today and weds?


----------



## OJay

yeah different exercises need to bring it up something i'm working on recently hitting twice a week


----------



## OJay

slaughtered legs today after my team night out last night had a nice cheat double stacked chilli burger meal in my favourite restaurant 

leg ext

55x15

65x15

75x15

85x6ds40x6

squats

100x15

120x12

140x5

smith split squat

12total 20

12x30

12x30

adductor>abductor>machine crunch>obliquemachine superset

75x15 75x15 57.5x15 55x15

82.5x15 82.5x15 75x12 55x12

90x15 90x15 75x12 55x12

loads of stretching very shot now!


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha burger sounds nice fatty 

I Was forced to go out for a Chinese last night and had a nandos today which was amazing as not been for ages. Just got venison burgers and potstos to have soon.


----------



## OJay

found these two pictures from early 2007 i think


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha burger sounds nice fatty
> 
> I Was forced to go out for a Chinese last night and had a nandos today which was amazing as not been for ages. Just got venison burgers and potstos to have soon.


Forced? Did the Chinese hold a gun to your head? That used to be my answer to clients on a Monday morn lol


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Forced? Did the Chinese hold a gun to your head? That used to be my answer to clients on a Monday morn lol


Haha no mate I went to save a huge argument. I didn't want to go with the people but just want an easy life without getting sh1t all the time for not wantin to do certain thing! Be glad your single put it that way.

Them pics are horrendous lol!!! Come a long way mate.


----------



## OJay

Single is ok sometimes lol

Those pics..wellllll I had swagger lol


----------



## Feelin-Big

OJay said:


> View attachment 77578
> View attachment 77579
> 
> 
> found these two pictures from early 2007 i think


What a transformation!! Well done!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Single is good all the time I bet when on cycle lol.

Did you train today?


----------



## OJay

Cheers mate

No training today. Well, cardio in morning 30mins after my whey shake that's it

Had chiro well needed, an he also dry needled a trigger I couldn't get out of my rhomboid well painful but worth it

Then had all the boring crap like sorting and chucking loads of clothes out haircut standard stuff you do when you have a week off!


----------



## Suprakill4

Dry needle? You get loads of stuff like this done I really must try it when I'm off work next.


----------



## OJay

It's because I believe in it, researched it and know its worth, I tell so many people but no one listens they just want to grab ibuprofen to mask the pain


----------



## OJay

chest and biceps today in my old gym for a change gone a bit downhill but still does the job

incline barbell

80x10

90x8

90x8

90x6

incline db press james collier style

27.5x5+10

27.5x5+8

27.5x5+5

cable crossover

25x8

20x10

20x8

db curls

12.5x10

15x10

15x10

ez bar

20x10

25x10

done a few sets seated calf raises also


----------



## Suprakill4

Good incline bb pressing mate. I do believe you and i do need to go see a chiro just struggling for time at the minute. Got loads of money left this month so will get there soon as i have chance.


----------



## OJay

couple shots from today


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus mate, look much bigger and leaner, think the lighting in the other pics are sh1t compared to these. Arms look massive! lol.


----------



## OJay

i think back looks better may train here more often just pay the guest fee for a switch up every now and then


----------



## Feelin-Big

Nice work. Definitely coming along mate, looking well!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah it all looks better mate to be honest. Great progress so far!!!!


----------



## OJay

The real pics should be today and weekend though

On treadmill now and about to head off to Kettering see James collier check in see what's Happening, see if he's happy etc


----------



## supercell

Fantastic transformation from 2007 to today. Well done and all the best for the remainder of your prep.

J


----------



## OJay

good session with James today

its about to get real, a lot more cardio, less carbs 8 1/2 weeks out now  FOCUSED!

Trained back was brutal but was not going to give up on any set

Lat pull down machine

Close grip pulldown machine, 60rep set 5x12 working up and then down the weights without stopping

machine row wide grip

standing low row

absolutely gave everything I believe there was not much left to contract afterwards!

Took some pics will put one up maybe but saturday is when the progress ones in normal spot will be up


----------



## OJay

supercell said:


> Fantastic transformation from 2007 to today. Well done and all the best for the remainder of your prep.
> 
> J


Really thanks for the comment James appreciate the words


----------



## OJay

Couple pics


----------



## OJay

Forgot to say went with whysoserious to see James so had a myprotein vs bbw session

It was a draw I do believe.....


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha sounds good mate. Looking great too. We'll on track you think you will be ready early? Nice slow run in?


----------



## OJay

Hopefully that's what the boss told me. Get ready early and improve more and more


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds a sensible plan mate. Out of interest what roughly will you weigh at the comp?


----------



## OJay

under 76.7kg


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol. Bit exact  is that the weight you have to hit for your height? I'm 5.10 I think so god knows what weight I will have to hit to do the classics next year if I decide to.


----------



## OJay

5 8ish

I'm 172.7cm according to their measuring last time

-100cm+4kg

76.7kg 

I really am not sure I was 79kg yesterday morning


----------



## OJay

I'd like to say id put a kilo of quality muscle last year!


----------



## OJay

First day training day morning cardio increased from 20 to 35 still with whey beforehand though

Then now doing my 15minutes after shoulders and triceps session

Db seated press

26x8

26x10

26x10

26x9

Leaning single are db lat raise

10x15

14x15

16x10

16x10

Upright row

30x15

35x12

35x12

35x9

Face pulls rope

35x20

45x15

50x12

Ez bar push down

35x16

45x9

45x8

Overhead rope extension

25x12

30x8

Single hand reverse push down

10x12

15x8

Calf machine shrugs

90x15

120x20

150x12

Got my nans funeral this afternoon wouldn't usually train three days in row but off work and didn't want to mope around, time to celebrate her life and use the positive times I've spent with both her and my dad to know they're watching over me with my two Grandads to help me through


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> First day training day morning cardio increased from 20 to 35 still with whey beforehand though
> 
> Then now doing my 15minutes after shoulders and triceps session
> 
> Db seated press
> 
> 26x8
> 
> 26x10
> 
> 26x10
> 
> 26x9
> 
> Leaning single are db lat raise
> 
> 10x15
> 
> 14x15
> 
> 16x10
> 
> 16x10
> 
> Upright row
> 
> 30x15
> 
> 35x12
> 
> 35x12
> 
> 35x9
> 
> Face pulls rope
> 
> 35x20
> 
> 45x15
> 
> 50x12
> 
> Ez bar push down
> 
> 35x16
> 
> 45x9
> 
> 45x8
> 
> Overhead rope extension
> 
> 25x12
> 
> 30x8
> 
> Single hand reverse push down
> 
> 10x12
> 
> 15x8
> 
> Calf machine shrugs
> 
> 90x15
> 
> 120x20
> 
> 150x12
> 
> Got my nans funeral this afternoon wouldn't usually train three days in row but off work and didn't want to mope around, time to celebrate her life and use the positive times I've spent with both her and my dad to know they're watching over me with my two Grandads to help me through


Glad your in good spirits mate. hope it all goes ok mate!!! Drop us a text if ya want to talk


----------



## OJay

Cheers man

Appreciate the text too


----------



## Suprakill4

No worries mate. Glad all is well


----------



## OJay

Just doing my morning cardio for rest days... Jeez forgot how long 60minutes actually is!


----------



## Suprakill4

60 minutes cardio mate, i just gipped when i read that!! I seriously hate cardio although its much more bearable with zack khans blogs on youtube on phone to watch.


----------



## OJay

Was watching battle for Olympia 2011


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Was watching battle for Olympia 2011


HAHA keeps you going doesnt it!


----------



## OJay

only got 10minutes left dammit! lol


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHA, i would need a lie down after that!! You not working?

Well made up done 50's on chest yesterday!


----------



## OJay

Nice! Week off mate


----------



## OJay

had a great back session today

yesterday i actually felt like i was dieting for the first time, must have been the 60 minutes cardio! but had a deep tissue massage on quads and calves so they were a bit sore for workout today

very high intensity me and training partner back to back just going for it both have the same show that we are prepping for

Chins

bwx8

bwx8

bwx7

ez bar pulldown reverse grip

52.5x12

67.5x12

75x10

tbar row

50x12

70x7

70x6

60,40 ds

seated rope row on db

52.5x12

60x10

60x9

single are rope pulldown on cable station on knees

30x15

40x15

40x15

rack pull

140x10

180x8

220x4

just above knees

loads of stretching lovely stir fry for post workout meal, was going to cook for sister tonight but instead i'm going out with her fella and his mates so wont have a big cheat meal today looking pretty flat in progress pics so will just have high carbs day maybe a bit more fats too


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

Looking better mate. Making good progress for sure!!


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j287/ojay1986/17032012/ heres the album link


----------



## OJay

Saturday night cheat was kind of a fail

Was supposed to have a chilli with sister but ended up going out with her boyfriend so just had an extra normal oats egg white whey meal and extra shake when out

Still, legs this morning

Started before breakfast after whey shake with 35minutes cardio

Legs

Leg ext

35kx30

40x30

45x30

Ds45x10,35x6,25x10,20x8

Leg press

120x20

Mr Collier style giant set

120x12,130x12,140x12

130x12, 120x12

Smith squat wide stance

60x12

100x12

110x10

Seated leg curls

30x20

35x20

DS 40x10,30x8,20x12

Glute ham raise

BW x20

BW x20

Adductor abductor Ab machine SS

3sets 12-15reps

Now 15minutes cardio and stretching after


----------



## OJay

Only 20mins steady cardio left damn it's a Looooong time 60 minutes have not done an hour morning cardio since my first show, however was doing like 30-45 after workout and also hour before bed too then, should be thankful I'm in the condition to be doing an hour only when non training days and evening training days too

Got Ronnies unbelievable DVD on

James llewelins first one ready if it finishes


----------



## Suprakill4

20 minutes feels a lifetime for me at the minute lol. Just done it an HOPEFULLY I'll be doing it more often. Hows everything going. Last pic looks really good. Chest dead thick.


----------



## OJay

working on my side chest post to show my waist with the help of whysoserious and also James when i saw him last week

got chest this morning and biceps see whats in the tank  legs are in agony from sunday 

60minutes i moan at but theres a lot worse things really, ill still post up the same thing tomorrow or thursday morning though moaning about it lol


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> working on my side chest post to show my waist with the help of whysoserious and also James when i saw him last week
> 
> got chest this morning and biceps see whats in the tank  legs are in agony from sunday
> 
> 60minutes i moan at but theres a lot worse things really, ill still post up the same thing tomorrow or thursday morning though moaning about it lol


lift your god damn hands up on that pose! and push the chest out. you are still dipping your arms down hiding you waist, you have a small waist so show it off, its gonna make the chest appear bigger


----------



## Suprakill4

WhySoSerious said:


> lift your god damn hands up on that pose! and push the chest out. you are still dipping your arms down hiding you waist, you have a small waist so show it off, its gonna make the chest appear bigger


I thought exactly this when i looked at the pic and i was practising posing yesterday.


----------



## OJay

Absolutely screwed this morning and it showed in weights moved

Still managed great pump in chest and bis but in future I believe two days should be utilised after legs to recover rather than one as they're that sore taking energy recovering.

Incline bb press different one to last weeks

80x8

80x8

80x7

70x8

Jc style press

28x5+7

28x5+6

28x6

Inc db flyes

22x7

22x8

22x8

Dip machine

75x12

75x12

Standing db curls

10x12

12x12

16x10

18x8

Ez bar cable curls

20x12

25x12

30x12

Decline db crunch

10k x 10 then bw failure

Can't wait for my pro recover and whey shake after my 15mins cardio!


----------



## Suprakill4

MORE cardio?!?!? lol. Good workout.


----------



## OJay

Felt screwed though think legs taking up what little brains I have with their recovery


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha. Gotta love doms in legs mate I love it especially in the glutes after lunges.


----------



## OJay

I love them but really wish I got doms like it in other body parts!


----------



## OJay

Another 60mins cardio after my whey shake

Feel like I've not changed since last week want to start looking different in the mirror, we've switched diet but I feel body not improved dammit


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Another 60mins cardio after my whey shake
> 
> Feel like I've not changed since last week want to start looking different in the mirror, we've switched diet but I feel body not improved dammit


Well your insane mate  There have been big noticeable changes in the pics imo.


----------



## OJay

Cheers man

It's the diet head 

35 mins spinbike this morn watching James llewellin's first DVD this morn


----------



## Suprakill4

If theres a DVD out there to watch to get motivation going then thats the one mate. Really good, i might watch it tonight actually.


----------



## big_jim_87

Buddy I think if your not changing each week you need at least one big cheat maybe not a full day like me as I'm awesome but maybe an evening or just 2-3 cheats on one day then back to normal for 3 weeks with your gay cheats then another big one... Big cheat every 3 weeks with your gay cheats weekly May well bring in some fast changes bud...


----------



## big_jim_87

Any thing big Ron or jay are awesome dvds


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> Buddy I think if your not changing each week you need at least one big cheat maybe not a full day like me as I'm awesome but maybe an evening or just 2-3 cheats on one day then back to normal for 3 weeks with your gay cheats then another big one... Big cheat every 3 weeks with your gay cheats weekly May well bring in some fast changes bud...


I've been told my training this week is to cheat big ass chilli that I love and I HAVE to have a massive dessert to fill out its in the plan although am home alone lol


----------



## OJay

And you are awesome jim lol

Yeah all those long DVDs are great for cardio


----------



## OJay

60 mins cardio this morning halfway through at the moment got and1 mix tape street ball season 1 DVD on today for a switch up

Yesterday hit shoulders felt knackered at start but pumped throughout kept the intensity nice and high throughout got a good training partner in my normal training partners wife she can push you just as much as I push her 

Leaning one arm db lat raise

4sets

Low rope upright row

2sets

Bb upright row

2 sets

Rear delt machine

3 sets

Shoulder press machine facing pad

3sets

Reverse Ez push down

3sets

Ez push down giant set

5x12 up a plate after 1st & 2nd 12s then back down 50 total two sets

Standing smith calf raises

2 sets high reps

Off to Birmingham to hit up Saxons gym again tomo for back


----------



## OJay

bought the ingredients for my cheat meal today time to man up lol going to enjoy it tomorrow night when i'm back from Birmingham, well, Wolves 

Chilli as its my favourite food nice and clean.......followed by sugar  Ben & Jerrys Cookie Dough, Chocolate Eclairs and a bar of Lindt 85% Chocolate


----------



## Nickthegreek

I'v subbed to this! Best of luck with all the prep mate! You put a lot into this so keep up the hard work and it will pay off!


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> bought the ingredients for my cheat meal today time to man up lol going to enjoy it tomorrow night when i'm back from Birmingham, well, Wolves
> 
> Chilli as its my favourite food nice and clean.......followed by sugar  Ben & Jerrys Cookie Dough, Chocolate Eclairs and a bar of Lindt 85% Chocolate


and then after shows you will bulk properly and then you would have overcome your issues


----------



## OJay

Agreed  can't change past only move forward man 

Cheers nick hope you enjoy


----------



## OJay

Had a real good session at Saxons gym in wolves today nice long journey to smash it up there but always worth it

Got there about half 10 ready to hit back

Straight arm rope pullovers

Machine high row

Standing low rope row

Machine rows single arm

Rack pulls

Then done some calf raises standing and seated machine work pinched the calves crazily

And 15 minutes cardio

Was chasing a pump had nothing to contract as you will be able to see on my pictures I'm in process of uploading, VERY depleted as commented on and as said previously James has told me to have a cheat meal every week until further notice which I have been slacking on as head screws with me thinking I will be losing it never had them when I've prepped before then I've never used assistance before either. Should fuel my legs session tomorrow nicely

Currently cooking my chilli , will be followed by Ben and Jerrys, chocolate eclairs and chocolate 85% cocoa Lindt bar maybe frozen yogurt too.

Will be a tiring week also as due to say shifts and training afternoons this meals hour cardio every morn mon-fri and since I start at 8am this week cardio will be at 5am, lead legs prepare!

Morning cardio physically doesn't seem hard it's in the head the mental boredom sometimes ten minutes at a time goes by well then others it doesn't swings n roundabouts really


----------



## OJay

finally


----------



## Suprakill4

An hour cardio at 5am is crazy mate. I would really struggle with that. Can it not be done in the evenings? Hope you don't really burn out mate!


----------



## Suprakill4

And that chilli is so not a cheat meal mate lol. FCUKING SALAD!! what's wrong with you man get some cheese on top and some spaghetti lol.


----------



## OJay

Read above thread... Starters... Anyone would think you've twinged your quad and can't read now


----------



## OJay

Forgot I never tb I was feeling so sick after back was just sitting in car motionless! Glad it's not as bad have you got any NSAIDs? Ibuprofen cream for it? Still keep the ice but do hot cold mate nice warm flannel in boiling water rung out pressure on it, then bag of peas, keep switching every few minutes


----------



## OJay

mains


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha ya [email protected] lol! Yeah I know I just would want to avoid salad at all costs when dieting and having a cheat haha. I can't wait to have a treat tomorrow I have been craving a snickers for months now!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Omg that bowl of ice cream an eclairs I have not junk in and I want some so much now lol.

Yeah its feeling bad again now mate so had the ice on it and had it strapped up. Tomorrow I'll be doing much more walking so hopefully stretch it out a little as having office job it just seized up today.


----------



## OJay

Going for second hop along


----------



## OJay

Last bowl


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j287/ojay1986/saxon%202403/


----------



## Suprakill4

You are looking very impressive mate. Upper body at front has come in loads! Still a bit to come off back and a little on legs but great progress again from the last pictures. Plenty of time left yet aswel. Will you compete next year in classics? I would love to do the same comp so I'm not alone lol.


----------



## OJay

if it is to make sure you compete ill do classics again! i hope i have a great off season and put on real muscle this time and get to under 80s but if not ill be top of my limit

right leg bit swollen i've noticed sore from weds meds do glute tomo like yest


----------



## Outtapped

Chest pose is looking better, the second one is better as your wrists are held up higher


----------



## OJay

yeah thought that mate but not holding abs like first one so posted both up

just remembered forgot to mail you back. Ill get back to you after legs tomorrow afternoon as want to write full reply im shattered now time for boooooty sleep as my fellow norfolk folk say


----------



## OJay

Not good today major toilet issues lol

Must have been to toilet about 5 times at gym and about 3 times since am cardio and breakfast think cheat meal not been productive hope not a bug and just a few too many sugars even though didn't feel I went ott to point of bloat and stomach issues like I used to do

Legs anyway

Leg ext

55x15

65x15

75x15ds40x5

Bb squats

100x20

120x12 iPod nipped and stomach went!

140Attempt as was ****ed at guts! And trained back yest hard so prob wasn't best hit belt on anyway got 4 crap reps not even counting set

Got me breathing though and actually heated up in gym too!

Db walking lunges

28k

30k

Bb sldl

60x10

80x8 once again stomach taking mind over muscles

Tried lying leg curls but screwed by this point couldn't contract for Both sets properly maybe because calves so sore also from hitting with different machines yesterday

Adductor and abductor one set high rep set

Now 15minutes cardio can't wait for shake and stir fry post work out meal then chill!


----------



## OJay

Yesterday was the first hard day on diet each time I train afternoons and rest days I have hours am cardio before breakfast

This week I've been on 8-4 shifts so that cardio has been at 5am that's ok just yesterday was first time since James lowered carbs I have afternoon training

Used to be 70g uncooked weight rice and 150g uncooked weight chick veg and apple around half 12 around 3 chick veg 40g uncooked weight rice and 1/2 grapefruit as pre wo meal then pre wo charge with whey added

Now dinner is nearly halved 40g unckd rice and 150chick veg apple hour half before wo is 200ml soy milk with whey shake and banana

Then pre wo charge and whey

Noticed it loads yesterday cannot wait until Saturdays cheat meal on my spin bike now feeling majorly flat

Chest bicep session can remember numbers but contractions intensity and quality reps were focus some sets higher some mod some low

Cable x over 3 sets

Machine press 3 sets

Pec dec 3 sets

Db inc press 1 set

Standing db screw curl 3 sets

High cable pulley bicep curls

Attempted some standing calf raises but calves still real sore from sat training at Saxon gym

15mins recumbent cycle after


----------



## OJay

Yesterday shoulders triceps

Had my 60minutes of funk at 5am then work. 8-4 trained 4:45 with normal training partner who's doing same show

Thought would be one of the hardest sessions as the day before was such a struggle, chest actually has doms from that session somehow!

Not sure how but nowhere near as bad as the day before when had a lot worse nights sleep off the back of it I am swearing by me pre workout charge and whey now lol definitely showing it's value!

Can't remember weights as in log book and I'm on my spinbike now

Cable lat raise

3sets each arm

Upright row lying down on low pulley station

EZ bar attatchment

3sets

Machine press facing pads

Trying to go in ROM with delts not triceps or traps moving much

Crazy pump

3sets

Bent over lat raises head leaning on bench to stabilise

2sets

Ez push downs on pulldown station

3sets

Dip machine

2sets

Incline Ez skullcrushers, finish each set squeezing close grip presses

2sets

Finisher rope pulldowns massive contractions

1set

Then some rope crunches kneeling and standing

15mins recumbent cycle to top it off sprinkled over the top


----------



## OJay

Got a good back session to come today got mark Claxton smashing me through can't wait

Random and very confusing though weighed myself first time since seeing James and not lost any weight? Confusing says bf still same too randomly not sure whether that is expected? Visibly changed loads as can see from pics and first time prepping assisted as you all know so not letting it screw with head just letting James know


----------



## OJay

Quad and glute very sore from shots too may not be helping that can't contract left quad seemed smooth shots and had hours cardio and massaged it all in after so wasn't like didn't get fluids around but can't bend leg properly either which is a bitch too


----------



## OJay

Was real flat after hard week for back session kept trying to hit it hard but couldn't get pumped

Quad is killing me so much having to train chest tomorrow instead of legs and wait until Friday to train legs with James gutted on that one :,(

Tried back didn't write weights down but concentrated on reps and contraction

High pulley row

Bent over bb row

Db row

Low row standing/face pulls ss

Deadlifts

Will train back again on Tuesday when fully can smash it

Need to make sure fill out with cheat tonight training partner gonna slap me if not 

Got prawn Thai curry

Muller rice

Ben n Jerrys apple pie

Angel delight

3x Lindt red eggs

1 bar Lindt 85% chocolate

Vanilla dairy free ice cream tastes so good that one

Strawberry frozen yogurt

Jaffa cakes if want them too


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow you are gonna enjoy that cheat mate!! This is why I hate short esters I hardly train legs at all on a blast because of it!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Im not cheating till Tuesday... Still nite sure how bad a cheat or what ill have for my cheat...

George bday cake few chocs and a pizza or Chinese... Maybe both posse a few other bits but Will hold off till about 8pm and smash food from 8 till late lol then go bed... This way I can train, 2x cv so Will have a productive day with a shyt end rather then a shyt day if from start to finish


----------



## OJay

good idea Jim, training partner was saying about water and the fact when I have big cheat with ****e i get the ****es and maybe worth while loading with food body is used to next week see if makes me hold it better in the glycogen stores as I was fuller today but no where near as much as I would have thought of after all that sugar

leg is a lot more ROM today stretching, been told by James to rest it up make sure don't make it worse


----------



## OJay

trained chest today with biceps and few abs

incline bb press

3 sets

incline db press JC Style contractions

2 sets 1 set normal press

1 set machine dips

2 sets cable crossovers

standing ez curls on low rope station

3 sets

standing db curls

3 sets

hammer db curls

2 sets

hanging leg raises

decline crunch

wasn't as full as wanted to be after my big ass cheat last night and had been to toilet a few times ****ted half of it all out which kind of annoyed me so next week as got family meal out may have my chilli burgers and jacket potato and a big more food body used to maybe more oats and things instead of junk of sugars to see if body reacts better and holds it


----------



## OJay

Think had cold coming Sunday thought would be ok but Monday lost voice bit sleep was crap maybe that had impact on weight not moving along with swelling in quad, didn't sleep well last night either so going to up vit c today and rest after training.

Hate bloody colds! So much stalling progress didn't believe they could have impact!


----------



## OJay

had my back session today not sure what happened, wasn't expecting to be very good session apart from sniffing all the time i was actually pretty strong randomly

had my charge and whey protein pre workout

lat pulldown techno gym for a change, different squeeze on this machine

60x15

75x15

100 stack not done before x 8

deadlifts

140x8

180x6

200x3

db row

40x12

46x8

50x7

rope pullover

40x10

50x8

40x10

standing calf raises on smith machine

80k x 20

100k x 15

100x15


----------



## dazc

its ony a cold, you just have to man up and get on with it!

phone james and moan about a cold, he will tell you its a good thing because you will have increased metabolism..... lol!


----------



## OJay

i know lol was shouting to myself in gym 'who the fk uses man flu as an excuse' said to training partner wanted to do 5's on 180k deadlifts for 2 sets then got down for it and shouted that out went and followed it by 'since i'm being a pussy about it put another ten each side'


----------



## OJay

going to ask him about a multi vitamin when see him friday although pretty sure he says not to worry as got fruit in diet regularly


----------



## dazc

my guess would be hell say 'you can if you want, but you shouldnt need it'

if you do though, i highly recommend anavite. yes i know im a gaspari rep, but the ingredients are all quality sources, and you have the added benefit of BA and l-carnitine l-tartrate, i do seem to notice a difference between it and other cheaper versions i have used


----------



## OJay

would either be that, universals or cnps


----------



## OJay

Shoulders tri session today done my cardio before breakfast as normal

Added some garlic to my breakfast stunk out the gym but should help with cold lol seems to be going now anyway  **** happens lol

Seated lat raises

10x15

12x12

12x12

12x10

Db press seated

30x8

30x8

30x8 very good spotting from training partner basic complete failure but he didn't help me push them up

Inc bench rev flyes

10x15

16x12

Bb shrug

100x10

140x12

160x10

Ez bar close grip push down

40x15

50x9

50x8

Flat Ez skulls

Really stretching long head pushing bar backwards not just up

20x8

20x8

Tris fried!

Decline crunch with 10k and then 15k slow hard contractions and stretches

Now 15 mins cardio


----------



## big_jim_87

What is duet like atm?

Typical day would look like?


----------



## OJay

training day

whey shake cardio

oats egg whites 1 egg grapefruit juice glutamine taurine

whey shake with bbw charge pre wo

excel

post workout whey and pro recover

meal rice chicken veg apple

next meal 3 oat cakes meat veg 1/2 grapefruit

whey shake in soy milk with banana

omelette with 7 egg white 1 full egg handful nuts

whey shake in soy milk with rest of grapefruit


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> training day
> 
> whey shake cardio
> 
> oats egg whites 1 egg grapefruit juice glutamine taurine
> 
> whey shake with bbw charge pre wo
> 
> excel
> 
> post workout whey and pro recover
> 
> meal rice chicken veg apple
> 
> next meal 3 oat cakes meat veg 1/2 grapefruit
> 
> whey shake in soy milk with banana
> 
> omelette with 7 egg white 1 full egg handful nuts
> 
> whey shake in soy milk with rest of grapefruit


That sounds quite nice bud... What's the macros? Total cals?


----------



## OJay

I'll work it out later just realised not worked it out since James altered it lowering carbs but previously was around 3100 cals for off season and prep start

Going to see him today so he will no doubt lower carbs again :-/ and up cardio hope not more than hour on rest days and evening training days

At moment on morning training days 35 mins after whey shake and then every training session 15mins after


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> I'll work it out later just realised not worked it out since James altered it lowering carbs but previously was around 3100 cals for off season and prep start
> 
> Going to see him today so he will no doubt lower carbs again :-/ and up cardio hope not more than hour on rest days and evening training days
> 
> At moment on morning training days 35 mins after whey shake and then every training session 15mins after


Lol I'm on 20-40min pw and 1-2x 30min cv through out the day.

Non training days is 2hr cv....


----------



## OJay

ouch!


----------



## OJay

right so

up early for my cardio this morning, 35 minutes done and then off to kettering to train legs with James

was real good hit it with two other guys he is prepping for the muscletalk show loved it

didn't write weights down but knew it was going to be a good session

started

db lunges 15 rep sets

leg extensions 2 standard sets 1 double drop set

leg press 3 normal sets 2 sets staggered, one leg high one leg low - real good hit here and smashed the entire leg including glutes

seated leg curls

bb sldl

standing calf raise machine

then went and James took a look at me says holding water quite a bit but right where want to be, will be removing creatine this weekend until show time but keeping cheat meals in until 2 weeks out when I next go see him, 5 weeks out this sunday and it just got real 

Got my trunks and Liquid sun rayz in 

also just got back to a lovely email from James with 'changes' to the diet

morning oats on training days gone from 50g to 40g......post workout rice from 40g to 30g.....

non training morning oats from 50g to 30g......afternoon rice from 40g to 30g pre cooked weight..... not really lots of changes but I am very much sure I will notice them no doubt!

took some pictures but may wait until next week when I travel to birmingham again to Saxon gym before i put any more on here


----------



## OJay

http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j287/ojay1986/james%20visit%200604%205%20weeks/


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> That sounds quite nice bud... What's the macros? Total cals?


Looked at macros but done in head for carbs not protein or fats though that would require a brain on diet mode lol

Non training carbs

2large apple

1large banana

1grapefruit

30g oats

30g rice

200ml fruit juice

Training morning days

40g oats

30g rice

200ml fruit juice

1 banana

1 apple

Pro recover 1scoop

1 grapefruit

3 oat cakes

Pretty much same afternoon training carbs worked out about 200 training days 170-180 non guessing


----------



## OJay

Also after seeing James yesterday cheat meals stay in until 2 weeks out which is real good says same sort as last week, big main and a tub of Ben n Jerrys couple Choc bars biscuits all good need to fill right out each week especially if I've worked out those carbs correctly!

Seriously in need of tomorrow nights meal got table booked at 7 since working this weekend I have 60 mins cardio today and tomorrow well Nearly done today's but been longest session yet! Legs are lead today minutes feel like hours after legs yesterday, also either between back and legs I have cheat meal that night not training legs last session before cheat meal so I'm usually full and refuelled for legs not depleted!

Well better eat all of those 30g oats lucky me


----------



## OJay

Can't believe how sore I am today, completely zapped energy from legs being so painful! Really craving cheat meal tomorrow night off to fatsos a local American restaurant http://www.fatsos.net/ then will come home have my galaxy Easter egg and Lindt 85% cocoa chocolate


----------



## Suprakill4

Bet you can't wait for the food mate. Today I have had chocolate bars, massive double burger with cheese, five donuts and all sorts of sh1t because been at Blackpool all day.  you hungry yet? Haha.

Got 2 venison burgers with hash browns next.


----------



## OJay

I only know I want it, there's a difference between wanting and craving it man, people can wave it in my face I wouldn't flinch at all just tired and want tomorrows Refeed nothing in particular just extra food


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I know what ya mean mate I'm same on a cut I can happily sit there while missus eats junk in front of me but when cheat day comes by god I enjoy it.


----------



## OJay

I just hope I'm full on Monday when I train back


----------



## Suprakill4

Should be with them carbs mate.


----------



## OJay

Fingers crossed!

Did you get a golf ball?


----------



## Suprakill4

No all shops shut mate. Will be Tuesday and will get missus to massage it on my back and neck with it in a sock.


----------



## OJay

Get her to use end or hair brush something nice and hard to get the trigger in traps around scapula


----------



## Suprakill4

Will do mate. If it hurts me she will love doing it no doubt. It's why she does my jabs j think. You training tomorrow?


----------



## OJay

Yep worked all weekend ready to smash back tomorrow with refuelled belly!


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one. Day off work then? I'm doing back tomorrow too. What's your routine going to be?


----------



## OJay

I'll tell you when I get there all I know it will have deads in it!

Have to work two bank holidays in year so chose a August and jubilee day so not in prep, had to work yesterday and today though even though dead no one expect call centre to open Easter Sunday!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I think I'll be doin deads tomorrow. Might try them with normal bar again but seem to get on much better with the machine we use.

Your deadliftings progressing well isn't it? Can we expect a 210 tomorrow? All that good food to fuel it.


----------



## OJay

I go in with no expectations apart from hitting as hard as I possibly can get, I'm 34days out would be silly to go 1 rep max normally let alone this stage of prep mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah that makes sense mate. Obviously more injury prone. I'm off at twelve


----------



## OJay

Nice

Well I had the worst session guts not good

Didn't want to be there, tired, couldnt sleep last night wish I never had cheat even though scheduled

Holding so much water now

Anxious and feel pretty low, reading reports on how others feel as started the winny Saturday and feels the same way had one sat one this morn Anyone got any experience with this?


----------



## danimal

doubt its anything to do with the winny, dont worry about the cheat mate, you needed it!!!! it will help you lose more fat! your ahead of schedule as far as i can see!


----------



## OJay

hope so, better feel better tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4

You worry too much lol. The cheats have to be there, James has told you that 

You doing much for the rest of today? Just on my way to pics then nandos after.


----------



## OJay

todays poor excuse of a back session I actually forgot to write down the weights and reps but exercises were

close grip pull down

rope pullovers

smith bent over row

smith rack pull

db standing curls

kept cramping in stomach not good! done my 15 minutes cardio after still obviously but just wanted to get home and goto bed!


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> You worry too much lol. The cheats have to be there, James has told you that
> 
> You doing much for the rest of today? Just on my way to pics then nandos after.


watching footie and chillin may stick dvd on i'm knackered lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Why no deadlifts?

Well were going to blockbusters instead now, cinema place was stupidly packed so complete waste of a journey.

Get some kip mate.


----------



## OJay

i done smith deads/rack pulls they were really deads but just above ankles, hamstrings and quads still in agony from James' session friday thought best not to push it with how stomach feeling also, got extra squeezes


----------



## Outtapped

When is the first show? Must be soon


----------



## OJay

34days 4 weeks 6 days 13th may


----------



## OJay

Still feel crazy behind after going ott on cheat Sunday all that **** water is crazy and condition lost a bit but better than yesterday

Done my cardio this morning after whey 35minutes before all of 40g oats and egg whites 1yolk and fruit juice

Trained chest and triceps actually got crazily pumped today but as said head still behind dammit

Cable x over

5sets upping weight working 8-12 reps

Incline db press

3 sets 7-8reps

Incline db flyes

2 sets 10 reps

Press up

Bw x 7

Dip machine

Weight working up

4sets 8-12 reps

Tricep close vbar push down

4 sets 8-10 reps

Close grip kick back

2 sets 12 reps

Rope crunches

2set big squeezes 20-30 reps

Cardio now


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a great workout mate.


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Still feel crazy behind after going ott on cheat Sunday all that **** water is crazy and condition lost a bit but better than yesterday
> 
> Done my cardio this morning after whey 35minutes before all of 40g oats and egg whites 1yolk and fruit juice
> 
> Trained chest and triceps actually got crazily pumped today but as said head still behind dammit
> 
> Cable x over
> 
> 5sets upping weight working 8-12 reps
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 3 sets 7-8reps
> 
> Incline db flyes
> 
> 2 sets 10 reps
> 
> Press up
> 
> Bw x 7
> 
> Dip machine
> 
> Weight working up
> 
> 4sets 8-12 reps
> 
> Tricep close vbar push down
> 
> 4 sets 8-10 reps
> 
> Close grip kick back
> 
> 2 sets 12 reps
> 
> Rope crunches
> 
> 2set big squeezes 20-30 reps
> 
> Cardio now


Why are you caring about water this far out?


----------



## Suprakill4

Because he worries FAR to much


----------



## OJay

I think it is def fat rather than water though major fat deposits from weekend


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Because he worries FAR to much


Says the one who's scared of the chiro due to having to get ya nipples out the first time


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I think it is def fat rather than water though major fat deposits from weekend


How much fat deposits do you expect to have from one weekend, stop worrying lol


----------



## OJay

You know me I'm a epic worrier OCD and 4 and but weeks out lol

Will get pics sat in Birmingham and evaluate then with James

Did you see my pics from last Friday mate ?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> You know me I'm a epic worrier OCD and 4 and but weeks out lol
> 
> Will get pics sat in Birmingham and evaluate then with James
> 
> Did you see my pics from last Friday mate ?


No? Are they on facebook? If so then tag me


----------



## OJay

yeah in my albums ill share them


----------



## OJay

Shoulders today got a different pre workout as James wants creatine to be taken out so he has recommended cellucors n zero the orange one and I was really impressed actually

Not highest energy but strength hasn't dipped once got going blood flowing was a good session now doing my cardio

Db lat raises seated

5sets

Upright row

3sets

Rear delt machine

4sets

Shoulder press machine facing pads

4sets

Hanging leg raises

3sets

Rope crunches

1set kneeling

1set standing

Getting somewhere


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one mate. you stopped being a fairy and worrying yet? lol

I need to order a new preworkout today. NO IDEA what to go with. Loved hemo rage so may get that again.


----------



## Nickthegreek

Suprakill4 said:


> Nice one mate. you stopped being a fairy and worrying yet? lol
> 
> I need to order a new preworkout today. NO IDEA what to go with. Loved hemo rage so may get that again.


You know i found this product which i am currently using!

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=2554

Find it works great , great value , cherry tastes good and you know exactly what's in it!

3g L-Citrulline

2.5g Creatine Monohydrate

2.5g L-Arginine Akg

2g Beta Alanine

Per serving!


----------



## Suprakill4

Nickthegreek said:


> You know i found this product which i am currently using!
> 
> http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=2554
> 
> Find it works great , great value , cherry tastes good and you know exactly what's in it!
> 
> 3g L-Citrulline
> 
> 2.5g Creatine Monohydrate
> 
> 2.5g L-Arginine Akg
> 
> 2g Beta Alanine
> 
> Per serving!


Ill order some in. Will get a few different ones to chop and change. Oh and Ollie, me and Jim ringing the chiro thats pretty local to us on Saturday


----------



## OJay

You booked chiro yet  ?

Have you tried charge? BBw one I bloody miss that already this one today was real good though hyper fx hemo and super pump max are great

Warrior rage

Anabolic designs stampede too

But charge I rate over the rest as always loved dy nox apart from taste


----------



## OJay

Just read your post lol

Btw only have to take top off on posture assessment an Step on their thing to see balance and alignment all other times unless I have dry needling etc full clothed


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Just read your post lol
> 
> Btw only have to take top off on posture assessment an Step on their thing to see balance and alignment all other times unless I have dry needling etc full clothed


Going to have to stand there with my top off and big gut out then  best go first thing in the morning hadnt i before the bloat starts!

Ill order some charge now mate, is it like DY nox do you mean? That used to be amazing stuff but jesus it was rancid.


----------



## OJay

Trained back today at Saxon Gym in Wolves, the guy who trains us knows so much and knows so many people gets loads of ideas to hit different angles and we always hit something different each time we go up there well worth the journey

7am start after finished my cardio straight into car for journey got there at half 10 but we were chillin' on the way up there to save a bit of petrol and stopping every five minutes for pee stops as two dieting bodybuilders seem to!

back and calves

was high rep as the guy knows Neil Hill and has taken some tips from him on training it was in the style of YT3 total annihilation week but I can't remember exact reps I just know at the end of each set I was shot!

Rope Pulldowns SS Face Pulls 3 sets

Low Machine Pulls SS Bent over row Ez bar overhand 2 sets

Low pulley Rope row 3 sets

Rack Pulls 3 sets

Seated Calf Raises ss w Standing Calf Raises 3 sets

15 minutes x trainer

Nice chilled journey home now going crazy this week on cheat meal was told looked better than before and actually looked good although a bit flat being cheat meal day which was nice to hear, took pics but the light seems to drown anything out ill link the photo shop album and put them on here too.

Just had 1 and half beef escalope with loads of stir fry few rice cakes and banana not a cheat i hear you say, i fancied it and will have the same at 9 again and then added rice cakes or oat cakes to my pre bed shake too.


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

trained legs today, after having more carbs yesterday and rice cakes, extra fruit rather than a full cheat, yes I could have been fuller maybe but didn't look and feel as bad as monday when was so lethargic it hurt! had no strength as we all know.

weight are irrelevant at this stage

leg extensions

3 sets finishing with a triple drop set

db lunges

15 rep each leg 3 sets

leg press

2 sets normal 12 reps

2 sets staggered 10 reps each leg

seated leg curl

3 sets 15 reps

lying leg curl

1 set big squeezes

done my 15 minutes cardio after session and also my 35 minutes before breakfast after my whey shake

feeling screwed right now in reality only 2 leg sessions left until show i believe, low back fat is still there but not as much as before and was actually a little painful pushing against the leg press


----------



## Suprakill4

Well on track mate looking really good.


----------



## OJay

cheers mate, just had my cardio upped 5 minutes a time dammit lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Happy days lol. 5 minutes cant make much difference though can it?


----------



## OJay

No frickin comment lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. Sure there are reasons mate. You training today?


----------



## OJay

No training today or tomorrow

Got my car MOT tomorrow an usually have to work half hour extra mon n tues so makes sense to train weds thurs after work.

Means lowered carbs though but who cares 

Ain't it funny I say not training but already done more exercises before breakfast than most the people at work will do in the week lol


----------



## OJay

trained legs today, been a very hard week, cardio was upped 5 mnutes each session so 65 minutes before breakfast every morning and as half 8 starts at work cardio was at half 5......and 20minutes now after each training session although due to tendon and getting stuck at work nearly asleep so tired i had already switched shoulders to the same day as chest knowing thursday would be a struggle at work and may not make the gym so would have been arms decided to rest the tendonitis have in tricep tendon and has helped a lot

was 77kg this morning also

legs session with training partner who is also doing the same show

focused on really good contractions screwed the weights we used i actually forgot to write anything in my log book but really made sure glutes and hams contracted crazily throughout.

leg extension

seated leg curls

leg press very deep wide foot stance glutes contracted from start to finish

walking bb lunges

abductor machine

adductor machine

standing calf raises

took some pics will put a couple on but they don't look any different


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

today was back session training partner took camera into gym and tried a few practice shots so can get a photographer to see what the gym is like

felt good for back tried higher volume sets, wanted rack pulls but not to complete failure, too close to go for that

close grip pulldown

seated low row

rope pullovers

rack pulls

triceps rope pushdown

ez skullcrushers

dip machine

hanging leg raises

rope crunches


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

Getting major mind fk today and everyday now, yesterday was a non training day and felt like on top of the world with how I looked, as non training lowered carbs loads of packing due to tomorrow's house move

Can only think today I look miles behind again flat and fat , maybe due to trained sat sun had extra carbs sat night not many though and from clean sources then obv due to training sun carbs a tiny higher than non training, argh dammit lol 19days to go


----------



## Suprakill4

Stop being a plonker!!!! All you need to know is thst you did everything you could. If you have done that then just enjoy it mate don't get stresses over it, that's just going to be counter productive.


----------



## OJay

Going to see james Tuesday training at 9am final back session I believe 

Just had final legs session, final higher carb Refeed cheat whatever you call it today will be clean though just more carbs and fats may treat myself to some rice cakes and ketchup 

Moved house somehow weds and will get proper updates when Internet installed Tuesday so will update then but 16days to go today


----------



## OJay

Starting to really feel it now mentally messing with me and physically knackered

Was allowed last cheat on Friday night after last legs session and massive plate of chilli didn't really do much to kick me up the **** for next 14days

5 days at work to go including today and training chest this evening straight after work

Seeing James on Tuesday morning at 9am in the gym for final back workout so hopefully he says I'm on track, yes I believe I am trying my hardest but is there something more we could be doing at this point? Who really knows?

These 65minute cardio sessions before breakfast seem like they are taking year's and as for the 20mins after each training session feels like hours

Still not long really although got a managers course Thursday and Friday so will be hard work but surely won't be as hard as it was moving house last weds?!

Nothing seems to be changing at the moment


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Starting to really feel it now mentally messing with me and physically knackered
> 
> Was allowed last cheat on Friday night after last legs session and massive plate of chilli didn't really do much to kick me up the **** for next 14days
> 
> 5 days at work to go including today and training chest this evening straight after work
> 
> Seeing James on Tuesday morning at 9am in the gym for final back workout so hopefully he says I'm on track, yes I believe I am trying my hardest but is there something more we could be doing at this point? Who really knows?
> 
> These 65minute cardio sessions before breakfast seem like they are taking year's and as for the 20mins after each training session feels like hours
> 
> Still not long really although got a managers course Thursday and Friday so will be hard work but surely won't be as hard as it was moving house last weds?!
> 
> Nothing seems to be changing at the moment


Whos taking you to the show then?


----------



## OJay

Me And rob going up his bro and mrs going up my parents and sister an also a training partner and his mrs so one of them I'll go with prob rob and then come home with mum and step dad

How's you mate?

Don't know how I got through my chest session tonight was so close to pulling out zero energy was an understatement

Still will update properly once I get virgin installed in new house Tuesday eve


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Me And rob going up his bro and mrs going up my parents and sister an also a training partner and his mrs so one of them I'll go with prob rob and then come home with mum and step dad
> 
> How's you mate?
> 
> Don't know how I got through my chest session tonight was so close to pulling out zero energy was an understatement
> 
> Still will update properly once I get virgin installed in new house Tuesday eve
> 
> View attachment 82456


You would have been sitting in a pimped out bedroom with quality lounge space, sky movies and sports at my place haha.


----------



## OJay

That's true...stuck whilst you n ya mrs get it on on the sofa lol 

I'm now in a room just a tiny bigger somehow managed to get spin bike in too haha

Still open offer if u wanted an early start to come see James tomo dude lol


----------



## OJay

checked in with James today in Kettering and trained back

i am back online also

12 days out lets get busy busy busy!

3 days left at work although two of those are stuck in a classroom doing a managers course and the friday is the first very very low carb day with training late due to the course going to struggle through its only biceps on their own and 20 minutes cardio anyway, saturday complete rest no cardio and then depletions from there  took some pics today but don't think should put them up this close really


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

Looking really good there mate!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OJay

Ta dude I'll mail you like to album but not putting it on here at moment


----------



## Outtapped

Are you headin to watch the Yarmouth show this year? Got my tickets yesterday


----------



## Robbie

WhySoSerious said:


> Are you headin to watch the Yarmouth show this year? Got my tickets yesterday


When is it?


----------



## Outtapped

Robbie said:


> When is it?


Sunday the 27th May bud


----------



## OJay

no more work until after my birthday now time for knuckling down(not like i wasn't before!)

Shoulders were trained with abs wednesday, then had bleedin' managers course yesterday and today so was very hard training triceps on their own which i don't usually do but james wanted me to add the extra activity and cardio afterwards so started yesterday 5am 1hour spin bike cardio and then little stretching breakfast and straight into the city for my long ass day course 9-5 in a classroom which was boiling, i'm up every 5 minutes for **** lol.

Hit triceps and cardio wasn't actually as knackered as was allowed my pre workout shake last time yesterday and also had my whey shake which i normally have before too

today was harder up 5am again 60 minutes cardio but my mid morning whey shake with unsweetened soy and piece of fruit was switched for 80g uncooked weight of chicken and a piece of fruit......then same with my afternoon shake and piece of fruit which was my previous pre workout MEAL (not shakes) which was hard enough  knackered for trainnig but it was only biceps, practiced my routine in the gym who cares what people think having a dance in the mirror when i've got to do it with tan an posing trunks in a weeks time?!  and then 20minutes cardio

post workout shake stil in there but post workout meal 3 oatcakes down to 1.5 now 

three 80g chicken snacks to come one with piece of fruit one with half grapefruit

all meals have tiny ketchup on them now and salt added also which is making me crazy thirsty throughout the day!

dandelion root started along with vit c potassium and magnesium too.


----------



## OJay

Flaaaaaaat dot com


----------



## OJay

Last night after rest and near enough zero carbs

77.9 kg this morning when last competed show morning was 70.7kg limit 76.7 kg unless I've grown lol


----------



## OJay

Post 60minutes cardio before my lovely big ass 20g oats and breakfast of egg whites before my first depletion workout


----------



## Suprakill4

Look at the abs!!!! Awesome mate. Like Lee priests you have 8.


----------



## OJay

8? i cant count then lol i think still got a lot of fat to lose last few days


----------



## OJay

on my second depletion day today, feeling not overly bad energy levels crazy low but i'm off work and only got my sessions and cardio sessions to go through so its not a major issue get those done the mornings and chill until the evening cardio session about 8pm

just spoke to james and got my plans for tuesday and wednesday not much differenceto the past two days really

water has started getting upped now and switch to low sodium on wednesday highland spring all stocked up got about 40 litres in garage all bought from makro 

feeling flat and like i look crap as the days of depletion go on felt ok yesterday morning but obviously flat but is to be expected can't wait for carb up now

caffeine green tea and things have all been dropped as of today

just want to get there now seems this week is going real slow and when i get there ill want to get on get it done and over with im excited but not looking forward to the tanning process


----------



## Suprakill4

Not long now matw  . What do you use to carbup? I had these homemade cakes when I trialled a comp prep which were awesome, ita del on here's recipe and had apple pie filling in yum!!!

Why dreading the tanning?


----------



## OJay

Cos tanning and hair removal is the biggest chore lol and I don't have no hot girl to do it just me bloody mum and she moans about everything lol

Don't know anything about carb up yet speak to James again weds no need to know everything yet I'll confuse everything and think too much already have do much thinking time


----------



## Suprakill4

You do liketk overthink things don't ya lol.

Haha aeghhhh your mum tannin your groin lol!!!!! I bet its a messy job and one thing thst worries me about competing is the shaving rash and ingrowing hairs that I get.


----------



## OJay

Well I do everywhere apart from back lol

I over think, you under think


----------



## Suprakill4

I have you to so my thinking for me coach lol.


----------



## OJay

People pay good money for that!


----------



## OJay

76.4kg this morning was 77.9kg yesterday

First time I've been under weight limit one more depletion day after today so should get little lighter before carb up

168.4lbs compared to yesterday 171.8lbs

12st 3lbs now 12stone


----------



## Suprakill4

12 stone wow. Sounds really light doesn't it. What was your starting weight? Makes me realises I would have to drop LOADS of weight, I'm 15 now and you clearly have more muscle than me.


----------



## OJay

been lingering about 81kg and just under about 12st 8 to 12st11 throughout prep just condition getting better throughout


----------



## Suprakill4

Really? Havnt lost much weight then but yes condition is a marked improvement. When's comp again?


----------



## OJay

Sunday


----------



## Suprakill4

Whats the post code for it mate is it down your way?


----------



## Outtapped

Suprakill4 said:


> Whats the post code for it mate is it down your way?


You wanna come pick me up on the way if you're going lol


----------



## OJay

Hayes mate west London way


----------



## OJay

Grange Road, Hayes, Middlesex. UB3 2UE

Box Office: 020 8561 8371


----------



## OJay

Jase if u wanna come I'm sure robs bro wouldn't mind think he's got a space or two


----------



## Suprakill4

I would Jason but londons nearly 4 hours away so can't make that lol.


----------



## OJay

It'll be good experience dude get your **** down there and some confidence in how big and developed you actually are ready to compete yourself


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Jase if u wanna come I'm sure robs bro wouldn't mind think he's got a space or two


i was only joking 

i would like to go but i wouldnt want to go with strangers personally. my monthly fix will have to be the yarmouth show


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm going to a show next Saturday mate and its only half hour away. Check out the classics class see what I may be up against next year. Then bodypower Sunday.


----------



## Outtapped

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm going to a show next Saturday mate and its only half hour away. Check out the classics class see what I may be up against next year. Then bodypower Sunday.


against me and Olly lol


----------



## Outtapped

Olly are you competing at Bodypower?


----------



## OJay

Nah not going my birthday weekend so family time got burgers and cake calling on the Sunday


----------



## OJay

Thought had last cardio tonight but it's morning now dammit  then dextrose and carbs from there

Can hardly function right now convo is out of question eyes hard to stay open 15 mins left somehow


----------



## Suprakill4

Yum carbs mate. Bet you fill right out. How many litres water you having at the minute?


----------



## OJay

10 low sodium highland spring


----------



## Suprakill4

Difficult? Remember I was having 15 litres or could've been 20 and remember it was stupidly hard. Had to take time off work as you literally pee every 10 minutes don't you!!!


----------



## OJay

Why the hell you have that much?!


----------



## OJay

right so today started with my last cardio session immediately followed by 50g dextrose and then a full bowl of oats with my eggs rather than like one spoonful lol

carb up has started, not on crazy amounts but a lot more than i've depleted on will get more from James later today for the plan tomorrow. water 10 litres once again

feeling shattered still today must be from the depletion maybe and added water


----------



## Suprakill4

Is it standard practise to carb up three days before the event mate? Yeah it was 20 litres I think for two days and I just got a water manipulation and carb up plan online and it worked really well.


----------



## Outtapped

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it standard practise to carb up three days before the event mate? Yeah it was 20 litres I think for two days and I just got a water manipulation and carb up plan online and it worked really well.


It's common if doin depletion, some may not carb deplete at all though and therefore may not carb up


----------



## OJay

think water gets limited tomorrow roll on the headache lol


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> think water gets limited tomorrow roll on the headache lol


why limiting it this far out?


----------



## Outtapped

I've just noticed this thread is a BBW, PRO-10, MP advertising page hahah


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah right that makes sense. I did the same with deleting and then carb up and loved the depletion workouts.


----------



## OJay

not 100% sure will speak to james when he sends plan


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> not 100% sure will speak to james when he sends plan


be interesting to hear why, water in equals water out at the end of the day, it's not gonna take over 48 hours to flush it out is it?


----------



## OJay

I'll await his reply brain isn't functioning lol


----------



## OJay

Well, today is show day and first things weighed in 75.8kg as said previously limit last time competed was 76.7kg and I was just 70.7kg last time on stage at weigh in.

Training partner just looked over me and said can be a little fuller so will relay this to James through the day but also touch drier also, got one more light coat of tan to apply already really dark, very impressed with liquid sun rayz from my previous experience with other tanning products.

Would just like to say thanks for all your support and wishes on here other forums and facebook really appreciated, I will do my best, i know i've given every thing that i possibly could during this prep and will be the best i have ever been on stage, whether thats enough to place I really don't know but as long as I step on stage better each time that is progress and my personal competition won I believe in self improvement and my overall goal for bodybuilding is to eventually be able to step onto the British stage within the next few years, can't see me being able to get there this year there are some monsters out there and I have picked one of the most popular shows also.

I want to thanks James Collier for putting up with my constant emails through prep and giving me the kick up the butt when needed. My training partners, one of them competing today in the over 100s Rob Cox looking good this morning and Mark Claxton also along with a couple others who are coming along to support. Also my sponsors Bodybuilding Warehouse, both Kieran Fisher and Kim Mcintyre have been great at the end of emails and provided me with so many good products to help me through prep I can't wait to hopefully do them all proud and can continue to represent them all to my fullest in the future.

Thanks to my family for putting up with me too even though its one of the hardest things to understand I know you mean well


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice post mate! I know you have done your best the entire prep so just enjoy it now. Very glad I got talking to you, help me out no end and ask nothing back which says alot about someone. Make sure you text me and let me know how you get on mate. It will be me doing this next year which unfortunately, meals more ear bashing from me I hope you won't get fed up of me too quickly lol.

Oh I'm just in subways


----------



## OJay

nah man love helping people we all got to stick together 

cheers for the support bro ill giv eyou a text when i can

as for the subway when are you going to realise this really doesn't phase me....all I want at the moment seems to be some water haha, got to have a few haribo every 15 minutes between my 10:45 meal and 12:45 meal also so these should help but will make me rather drier in the ol' gob lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Ouch, not even any water in you to het the juices going in the mouth. Yeah I know it doesn't phase you mate, I didn't have anything in the end I have bought beef and turkey on wholemeal sardines with me to the dance show

I'm at.


----------



## DB

ou got any spare tickets for the show mate?

Good luck


----------



## OJay

Nah mate they sold out earlier than previous years this time.  going to be a lot of disappointed people I believe 

Take it you and the lady haven't got yours?


----------



## DB

Na dude, so won't be going down


----------



## OJay

Gutted, busy show


----------



## Suprakill4

Okay has made the weigh in but wasn't smooth like you would hope.

They originally said he was 0.2kg overweight so ha gone for a run to try and get a little off. Come back and was told he was 0.1kg over so he made them measure him again and they were out the frost time by 5cm!!!!! Idiots.

So no he was 0.3 kg under the limit. He has text me saying he is going on now so sure will update when finished.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OJay

Was so gutted didn't get one call out, was a crazy good standard class, 5kg heavier than when I competed last will get some pictures up in a day or so not many great ones

THe weigh in they first said I was 172.2cm meaning limit was 76.2kg and that i'd shrunk 0.5cm since I last competed weighed in 76.4kg 0.2 needed to go.... ****ed I went off sprinting nearly gave myself a damn heart attack, lost so much glycogen stores and whatever, went back 15 minutes later lost 0.1kg they said I was going to have to go into the under 80s i said please do height again they then said I was now 172.7cm which is what I knew I was before and when I had checked, meaning now my limit was 76.7kg and that I was actually 0.3kg under the first time I weighed in.

Spoke to James got munching on Haribo throughout the afternoon drip feeding them in to get insulin spike and keep it spiked

Didn't get one call out and am gutted i've let so many people down, myself included, and my family, however I was the best i've ever been on stage and now looking at pictures at the different since 2010 if i can put on a few quality kilos for next time I compete next year maybe a later show I will be able to improve in the correct areas who knows.


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

winner next to me


----------



## Outtapped

The winner looks ridiculous!!!


----------



## OJay

10 kilos heavier than me?!


----------



## Outtapped

Have you any pics of rob?


----------



## OJay

have a check now dude


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay




----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Nice meeting you yesterday and was a pleasure being on stage with you mate! you looked awesome! and yes I was gutted I too didnt get a call out! the level there was so high and was classed unfair, but now I know how I need to look and do in order to Place!!

let me know about the DVD too lol oh and add me on FB!


----------



## OJay

cant bloody find you on there dude we were obviously too small even for facebook let alone a call out lol

already ordered the dvd already got teh photo disc coming too but ive uploaded over 500 photos from different classes doubt ill upload the photo disc as had to pay 25 for that too but if you want to pay some towards it ill pass all pics on to you for that too

ollie ojay matthews

do you have a competitor list for our class bro?


----------



## big_jim_87

oh well better luck next time bud.

need more mass and could be quite a bit tighter imo...

I think you could prob add 5lb or so and come in tighter and still make classic class.

any plans for next show?

could do with a good 6month plus off season to add some lbm then have another pop at it?


----------



## Suprakill4

Stop being daft mate you didn't let anyone down!!!!!! You looked better than last year with a marked improvement all over and that was the main goal remember!!!

The fact you and great1ne didn't get a callout has definitely made me decide not to compete next year, I'm nowhere near you twos standard so s0d that it'll jus be embarrassing. Time to knuckle down and get some lbm like Jim says.


----------



## OJay

I'm going to speak with the boss tomorrow maybe add a few lbs staying decent condition then Kent show in 16 weeks or stars 26 weeks or we grow off season and compete next year will see tomo today I'm having whatever I want and going clean tomo just treated my mum to dinner at a famous old cafe bakery byfords check out their cakes www.sponge.co.uk

Had but of Ben n Jerrys with the rocky road slice then vanilla with the warm brownie


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I'm going to speak with the boss tomorrow maybe add a few lbs staying decent condition then Kent show in 16 weeks or stars 26 weeks or we grow off season and compete next year will see tomo today I'm having whatever I want and going clean tomo just treated my mum to dinner at a famous old cafe bakery byfords check out their cakes www.sponge.co.uk
> 
> Had but of Ben n Jerrys with the rocky road slice then vanilla with the warm brownie
> View attachment 83599
> View attachment 83600


I think you know I would agree with this guy when he says take some time to bulk. You have known for ages that you need to do that. Not a lean bulk, a proper bulk! I would say stars would be cutting it tight and you would benefit alot more by competing this time again next year. If you put the dedication into bulking as you do cutting then you will improve tenfold


----------



## OJay

I'm now entering a comatose state I believe from a food baby and I've worked bloody hard for it


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome mate! Food looks amazing.

I agree though, you need to do a PROPER bulk! I know you hate not being lean but a year out to hammer it would see you looking very impressive IMO.


----------



## OJay

I just wanna get back to training just woke up guess not watching film with family lol they've all gone to bed haha


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

Hamstrings look awesome mate.


----------



## OJay

Cheers I'm uploading my sis' video from evening bit was a crap posedown no one moved around lol

But I've ordered photo disc and DVD can't wait to arrive as I've not actually seen any of the. Show!


----------



## OJay




----------



## Outtapped

Bloody good standard! Is that nabir two in from you at the start?


----------



## OJay

they put me next to the winner, notice the number im about 100 more than the rest fo the class due to their mess up on weigh in, i was one of the first classics to register so would prop meant i would have had a middle place before they made me sprint for britain lol have been told this was one of the biggest classes and highest standard also but waiting for dvd to come to have a look at the show as competitors weren't allowed in main show ?!?!?!?!


----------



## OJay

Just found this before my first ever show in. 2008 lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus mate, no home but god you was ugly then compared to now lol. MASSIVE improvements!!!!


----------



## Outtapped

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus mate, no home but god you was ugly then compared to now lol. MASSIVE improvements!!!!


in looks? i disagree


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> in looks? i disagree


Still an ugly fook lol

I was gonna say something nasty then although we would laugh at it now but everyone else would think was taking a dig at you now... Something about crazy ex women lol 



81.6 kg 5.7kg heavier holding stupid water levels lol


----------



## Suprakill4

No he is still ugly Jason I meant improvements in physique, he was just extra ugly before lol


----------



## clarkey

Ojay have been looking at your pics and it was a great standard in the class and that just sometimes happens and I have been there myself. Like you said the fact that you have improved is what is important as it means your moving in the right direction. IMO I would now take time out and have a good proper offseason and not even think about competing until you are ready and have abit more muscle thickness to your frame as in my opinion this is what you are lacking. You have a great shape to build on... train hard and get lots of good food in you and dont worry so much about being out of condition slightly in the off season, if your training hard you will need those calories to grow and an off season moon face is the in thing at the moment..(i hope :whistling: ). Well done mate and enjoy your off season!!


----------



## fitrut

Ollie Ive got video, good one

and what are you doing with your head 2:09   lol


----------



## OJay

really good quality thanks for that, is there anyway I can download it?

DId your dvd and pics come today? Mine haven't ordered Monday first thing :,(

As for the head, my neck was cramped, same with Hamstrings lol


----------



## fitrut

OJay said:


> really good quality thanks for that, is there anyway I can download it?
> 
> DId your dvd and pics come today? Mine haven't ordered Monday first thing :,(
> 
> As for the head, my neck was cramped, same with Hamstrings lol


no, havent received anything yet; this one is from xmuscle team shoot, I asked my bro and bf to make some shoots and video for you, this video is 766MB, I put it on youtube, you either can download from there if you now how or I can burn you a DVD and post it if you want.

will check for pics too, some of them on xmuscle site

Ihate cramps, worse thing ever can happen on stage


----------



## OJay

fitrut said:


> no, havent received anything yet; this one is from xmuscle team shoot, I asked my bro and bf to make some shoots and video for you, this video is 766MB, I put it on youtube, you either can download from there if you now how or I can burn you a DVD and post it if you want.
> 
> will check for pics too, some of them on xmuscle site
> 
> Ihate cramps, worse thing ever can happen on stage


that would be amazing if you could those pics on the site are really good, what has been done to them is it just sharpness filter? make me look a lot better haha  if you could put them on disc would be brill too, do you have any videos of my training partner rob cox? he came 2nd in the open over 100kgs


----------



## fitrut

OJay said:


> that would be amazing if you could those pics on the site are really good, what has been done to them is it just sharpness filter? make me look a lot better haha  if you could put them on disc would be brill too, do you have any videos of my training partner rob cox? he came 2nd in the open over 100kgs


yes could do, pm shipping address and will send it, my bf doing those pics, using various programs and this also done with very simple camera, ordered damn expensive one, waiting for it, then pics will be waaay better  whats your friends number? we have just few videos as I specifically asked to make yours, not sure whether have last classes


----------



## OJay

fitrut said:


> yes could do, pm shipping address and will send it, my bf doing those pics, using various programs and this also done with very simple camera, ordered damn expensive one, waiting for it, then pics will be waaay better  whats your friends number? we have just few videos as I specifically asked to make yours, not sure whether have last classes


194the white guy in the last class of three 

ill pm you the address you're a star, should've said you didn't have a great camera would have been better to let you use mine as my mum tried her best but isn't the greatest on there


----------



## OJay

Just thought I would update with what has been happening....I managed to stay out of the gym monday got back into it tuesday crazy water weight high blood pressure and bloat from the jnk day which isn't nice, still bp is very high not liking this

trained legs as a treat monday and squatted for the first time in about 6 weeks due to switching to leg press towards the end of prep and then no legs the final fortnight

extentions

squats

leg curls

sldl bb

lying leg curls

adductor work

legs are killing today!

yesterday i trained back hitting upper primarily as much as you can focus on one part

lat pulldown machine

seated row v bar

db row

straight arm pulldowns

abs weighted crunches

today was chest

incline db press

incline bb press in power rack so that could do each rep from complete stop and have a different incline on the bench

flat flyes

calves

bb shrugs

going to see where i am sitting in 8 weeks going back to 10 week out diet switching some sources around then there are a few options me and James will consider.

Kent show

Leicester Show

West Midlands

Midlands

then Stars also or be realistic and wait until next year maybe have to make the jump up to the inters under 80s

Spoke with Sarah Bridges on the phone today and she believes with the correct levels of carb up i would be able to bring such a different package to the stage baring in mind where I have come from during the prep. Scrape weight and then carb up putting on a few kilos before the show. Just like the guy who won did (although he is a freak! lol)


----------



## Robbie

Training legs as a treat, man after my own heart!


----------



## Suprakill4

Take a year out mate IMO. Makes sense. Doing comp after comp isn't giving much time to put some good lbm on.


----------



## OJay

i want another crack at nailing show day this year show the difference from what i have learnt don't know why i didnt have the rice that was in there for the use if i was flat, i was scared of bloating


----------



## Suprakill4

Was you told to have it???????? Should have mate especially as you had to do that run which made you flatter. Ya plonker lol.

I know what your saying but I would just start nailing it and do as clarkey says, a proper bulk.


----------



## OJay

OJay said:


> i want another crack at nailing show day this year show the difference from what i have learnt don't know why i didnt have the rice that was in there for the use if i was flat, i was scared of bloating


run? that was no run it was a sprint i was getting my usain bolt on for 15minutes then my heart attack on for about an hour or three

i had about 4 bags of haribo to keep insulin spike up through day drip feeding the muscles but only had one serving of rice thinking thats what was meant when james said have rice but he meant to eat more but pull back if feel bloated, hindsite is a wonderful thing

oh btw RIP KW


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah but least you know now anyway. Give it another pop. Never know with getting it perfect could look so much better, crazy all thar hard work and then one day can make a huge difference. But hey, least you will learn more to help me with next year, if I'm still alive lol.


----------



## OJay

If you aren't I'll dedicate the prep next year to you


----------



## Suprakill4

Better win then!


----------



## OJay

I was hoping you'd be here to tan and glaze me lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol. I aint goin anywhere near a man in nothing but a posing pouch! Lol


----------



## danimal

trouble with having another go is how will you feel about it if you get spanked? may make you want to give up as opposed to sticking the extra muscle on and competeing next year!?


----------



## OJay

I can't get spanked more than I have it's a personal thing I want to improve from my last showing personally how I looked , not worried about what everyone else looks

I want to redeem knowing the mistakes I made through this time and learnt the lessons from have been worthwhile.


----------



## Suprakill4

Don't forget the headstand at weigh in to weigh less  I'll get hammered if I compete next year which for me is pointless going through it all.


----------



## OJay

I'll remember that and also make sure there's a soft landing


----------



## OJay

Just trained shoulders and triceps and the pump had was crazy

Lat raises seated strict form

5 sets

Then moved to standing for slightly heavier weight loose form

1 normal

2 drop sets of 4 drops

Reverse flyes db on inc bench

2 normal sets

1 double drop set

Smith behind neck press

3 sets

Wide Ez bar push down

4 sets

Seated over head Ez bar extensions

3 sets

Dip machine

2 sets

1 arm rope push down

2 sets

Feels so good having energy In the gym again

Doms are crazy trying to get my body adapt to 5 sessions a week now for the 8 weeks improve phase

Concentrate on back

Training partner said I am full looking obv not dry but better than stage and I can bring a complete different package if do Kent show

Keep that focus now I'm doing this for me


----------



## tonyc74

Goog for you ollie right attitude to have along as you enjoy it keep on going just learn from those mistakes


----------



## OJay

Trained back today with mark Claxton natural pro.

Always inspired with training with him he's a freak with how far he has come and his strength levels too

Deadlifts for first time in weeks 6-8reps

5sets

T bar rows

3sets 8-12 reps

Seated Ez row

2 sets 8-10

Underhand bb row but back was tender here so lowered weight

8-10 reps

Ez curls

8-12 reps 3 sets

Db curls

2 sets 8reps

Calves flex Lewis' hybrid style

Leg press 30 reps

Standing on platform Bw 30 reps

Standing on floor 30reps

15sec stretch each calf

3 sets no rest

Got coco pops and premium whey post workout after been speaking with rab who won scottish classics a lot has given me some pointers with my plan and can't thank him enough the guy speaks sense


----------



## OJay

it is birthday tomorrow so meal tonight with my family and junk out to celebrate, why the hell limit a junk out for birthday treat?!

double stack chilli burger with sweet potato fries mushrooms and onion rings sides

one chicken burger one beef topped with chilli

birthday cake, i had half

ben n jerrys kind of melted as someone turned my freezer off so had to rush get emergency cookie dough

galaxy easter egg too mmmmmm

lovely

body loving the sugar ready for legs tomorrow


----------



## OJay

well paying for the junk from last night sugar hangover but its my birthday so was worth it

treated myself to high rep legs blitz with a mate since guts wouldn't hold out heavy squatting without there being an accident lol

500 reps was the target

leg extensions

50 reps 3 sets

leg curls

lying

3 sets 30 reps

240so far

leg press

2 sets 20 reps

staggered leg press

2 sets 20 reps each leg

280 and counting

squat 2 set 10 reps holding at bottom

seated leg curl

3 sets 30 reps

leg extensions diff machine

2 sets 20 reps

calf raises without stopping

20 reps seated calf raise machine

bent over donkey calf raise bodyweight 20 reps

standing 1 leg at time 20 reps

standing raises 20 reps

3 sets through

think totalled about 600

then chilling for my birthday


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome amount of food mate. Welcome to my world lol. Shame I'm fat from it!!

Good workout I bet it was killer. You find its better on joints when going high reps?

Happy birthday again old g1t.


----------



## OJay

Don't want to do high reps often but it's a great shocker go slightly higher on legs anyway but about. 15 reps usually

Joints were pretty bad tendons etc before so I guess it will help but since show they seem a bit better now think what was using didnt help.

Thanks mate just means another step closer to muscle maturity haha

That reminds me I've got an email for you.


----------



## OJay

trained back again today really am not wanting to keep that crappy back the same, improvements are coming 

wide pulldowns

4 sets 10-12 reps

straight arm rope pullovers

4 sets 12 reps

db rows

2 sets 10 reps

rack pulls

2 sets 6 reps

triceps were in there at the end

ez bar reverse pushdown

3 sets 12 reps

one arm rope pushdowns

3 sets 12 reps

dip machine

3 sets 10-12 reps

then done a little bit of rumble rolling to really open my back and stretch it out


----------



## OJay

posing routine thanks to nick will get better quality when dvd comes


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha. Awesome. Was you singing along to the song an doing some actions?? I would be utterly useless at this an bricking it. I am the most unsociable person you will ever meet and most of the tome too shy to even order food so make the missis do it.


----------



## OJay

I'm well shy but love the stage

Yeah singing apparently mum was crying lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Mum was crying lol!!!!! Looked like ya had fun anyway. I'll probably not even smile I'm a right miserable [email protected] constantly.


----------



## OJay

i didnt smile once through practice couldnt at all or posing practice either


----------



## fitrut

how come youre guys miserable, contest is a fun


----------



## OJay

I love the contest it's the practice I never smiled


----------



## Suprakill4

I just rarely smile but hav never comported so may surprise myself


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> I just rarely smile but hav never comported so may surprise myself


Don't tell me you're scared to smile too 

Man up  x


----------



## OJay

Shoulders today

No spotter so pre exhaust really trying to bring up my width in shoulders, well overall growth everywhere lol

Db standing Lat raise

10x12

10x12

14kx16

16x9

16x7

Db seated press

18kx10

24x10

32x8

32x7

In bench reverse flyes

10x16

14x15

16x11

16x9

Front db raises

10x12

12x11

Rear delt machine

25x20

40x14

50x8

Techno gym shoulder press

Facing pads just for better squeezes and muscle connection seems better here

30kx16

40kx7

Standing rope crunches

30kx16

40x9

35x11

Hanging leg raises

5 straight 5 each side 2sets

Coco pops and whey time now with a lot of stretching legs seem pretty tight at the moment along with traps


----------



## Suprakill4

I just bought two boxes coco pops lol. Perfect for morning and pwo meal!!


----------



## Outtapped

have you got some up to date pics mate, interested to see what you are looking like fuller after our chat the other day.


----------



## OJay

Just the one from couple days after show a stone heavier mate Rob said looking much fuller off to birmingham tomorrow so will see what they say too

Then cooking for mum and her mates for her birthday so another bloody great chilli bit of her cake then I've got two tubs of Ben n Jerrys to go through and bar of Lindt 90% Choc

How's things with you?


----------



## OJay




----------



## OJay

session today was at popeyes near birmingham

early start 7am left norwich got to the gym about half 10 ready to smash it

cant remember what we done as the guy training us was smashing us so much but chest biceps and calves

was a good session always worth the journey time to get a decent session in and learn a lot whenever we go

very pumped and a big chore on way back due to accident on a14

now just chilling before cooking for my mum for her birthday and her mates coming over to surprise her, got me a big ass chilli tonight since that is also her favourite as it is mine and a tub or two ben n jerrys if i want it with birthday cake and chocolate


----------



## Suprakill4

Food sounds great!!

As said on text looking brilliant mate particularly like your triceps.


----------



## OJay

not sure if should work on the pose with leg back a bit more and use that get the inner calf head out so it actually looks like ive got a calf


----------



## OJay

tonights cheat well,refeed, refeed sounds healthier 

chilli had 4 plates.......3 pieces of cake each with ice cream and double cream

bar of lindt 90%

bag of chocolate stick things filled with white chocolate cream like flakes really

phish food ben and jerrys

half cherry garcia ben n jerrys

some dark chilli chocolate

hot choc with some biscuits

and some pumpkin seed butter


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome 'refeed' lol!! Ave it! Imagine I we could eat this all the time and add muscle and stAy lean!! Gods a [email protected] making gorgeous tasty food bad for us lol.


----------



## OJay

Had another slice cake and load of rice cakes with peanut butter almond butter and pumpkin seed butter after


----------



## OJay

Right this morning guts were...well, you can imagine! I'm bloated as hell and 7lbs up lol

Anyway who loves this weather?! The squat rack is free along with the whole gym?! No excuses sun will be out later!

Legs!

Squats straight in with the compound as said by various folk focus on those compounds so

Ready for a laugh?!

100x12

110x12

120x8

130x5

Down to parallel supports high to stop if failed was no more after that 130 but first time squatting 'heavy' since took them out 4-5weeks before show and went to press will build up  pushing each time

Bb lunges

60x12

60x12 that's. 6each leg I was wasted

Wide db squats

After seeing Eddie abbey doing these got the blocks out about foot off ground

Hold db in hands long ways and squat nice and wide trying to get some glute and hams on me as not gonna get shredded glutes with no development!

34kx12

40kx12

50x11

Bb sldl

60kx9

70x11

Leg ext

Both legs together

30kx12 wasted lol

30x12

Single legs

15x11

15x9

Seated single leg curl

15kx9

15x9

15x7

Abduction machine but with butt off seat really contract and use glutes pushing down and out

90x12

105x10

112.5x7


----------



## OJay

Back session today after busy day at work doing what a manager has to do giving kicks up the ****!

Deadlifts

120x8

140x6

160x4 grip gave way

Straps popped on

180x4

180x3

Db rows

40x12

48x9

48x7

48x5

Close grip pulldown

52.5x15

75x9

90x5

67.5x6

Wide pulldown machine

80x8

80x7

75x7

Seated calf raise 100rep blasts

52.5x20

Bent over bw donkey calf off floor

20

Standing bw on step

20

Standing bw on floor

20

Single leg bw off step

20each leg

Now for a big stretch out and post workout nutrition


----------



## Suprakill4

Good deadlifting mate! Impressive. Csnt wait to get deadlifting again but machine only. So much better for me.


----------



## OJay

Hope to get better lifts Sunday when do it at my favourite training time 10am as hate training evening... Too many super dry groupies in the gym.... Out of gym jack wills and superdry t shirts are great...in the gym there's work to be done


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol at my old gym they used to all go in with all saints clothes and them silly long wooly hats. Plonkers!


----------



## OJay

Just noticed never updated from shoulders and just trained legs so let's get on track 

Shoulders weds

Behind neck smith press

20x12

30x12

40x12

50x7

50x6

Shoulder press machine facing pads

45x12

52.5x11

60x9

60x8 normal seat

Db seated lat raises

10x11

10x10

10x10

10x9

Cable lat raise single arm with rope

10x12

15x8

Rear delt machine

35x15

45x12

55x7

Had Thursday off arms was due to hit them on their own but listened to body was crazy screwed and will hit tri after back tomo and bi after chest Tuesday

Legs today with normal training partner literally beat each other into submission lovely!

He's now getti g ready before he preps for the Brits super heavies after coming second at Hayes

Squats

100x12

110x12

120x8

130x5 then lowered to supports

Same squatting at last week but last week was after Refeed smashing junk in and today is Refeed day will be clean Refeed today though that water retention after so much junk kills blood pressure and guts!

Leg press

Feet close hit outter sweep

200x12

240x11

240x9 - 5rep wide - 5rep feet high

Staggered leg press

Left start 160x10

Right start 160x10

Leg ext single leg

15x11

15x9

15x9

Lying leg curl

20x8

25x8

25x7


----------



## OJay

Not having junk today just eating what I feel on the clean front

Home made meatballs 

And flapjacks warm from premium whey


----------



## OJay

Tried again deeper chocolate this time


----------



## OJay

Today was back was supposed to be arms too but trained with mark and hit slightly more sets so going to increase carbs today and tomorrow, hit chest Tomo morn and arms Tuesday morn so will be 4 days in a row

Deadlifts

All from dead stop mr Claxton does not let any form get past you and makes you realise that have been sloppy on some sets before, also in different gym rock solid floor as opposed to usual bouncy **** floor

100x6

140x6

180x1 aborted the set went down

140x5

142.5x5

145x5

145x3

Bb underhand row

60x6

100x5

100x5

Db row

32.5x8

42.5x7

42.5x6

Wide neutral grip seated row

50x8

60x7


----------



## Suprakill4

Good workout mate. Love underhand bb row done them on a cable the other week because bars were taken and could actually get a great contractions and squeeze at the top.


----------



## OJay

mastered the meatballs just now


----------



## OJay

today had chest

want to work on the compounds as said previously and getting strength up along with reps eventually utilised the rack fully in order to have a different incline than the standard incline bench and also be able to go from dead stop each rep build a little power up

training partner was nowhere to be seen not heard from him all day but he pays money to my membership for being able to train with me so if he misses sessions its his loss 

inc bb bench

50x12

50x8

60x8

80x5 working

90x2

90x2

90x2 each 90k set (**** poor weight but who cares lol) has a negative fully failure down to rack.

db incline bench

32x8

34x7

38x5

incline db flyes

24x8

24x7

24x4

extreme stretching with the flyes at the end of each set

decline bench crunches

hanging leg raises to finish


----------



## Suprakill4

Good workout mate I have been using more pressing movements lately and it's working.


----------



## OJay

It's noticeable in your pics mate

There's a slight tweak in a couple movements I learnt from when went to Popeyes gym last week and really feel the chest a lot more now


----------



## OJay

Listening to body now more than ever I have been locked into the old two on one off or same training days for ages. I knew would be off bank holidays so had a few extra carbs to compensate and depending on body would hit three even four days in a row looking for shorter high intensity periods in gym and less cardio intensity too

So say 4 in row is arms feel good and need these midget things to grow!

Close grip bench

40x10

60x10

Working sets

80x7

80x6

80x5

Ez curls

20x10

30x9

35x6

35x5

Dips

Bwx10

10kx7

14kx6

14kx6

Db curls incline bench

10kx12

16kx6

16x5

Ez bar wife push downs

40x8

45x7

50x7

Seated calf raises

Max machine x 12, 11 , 11

Standing bodyweight contractions various positions after each set for upped intensity and major stretch after each set


----------



## OJay

deadlifts and shoulders this morning

managed to drop a plate on my finger damn got a major blood blister on there kinda kills lol

deads, from dead stop each rep no straps

100x6

140x6

150x6

155x5

db shoulder press seated

20x12

26x8

32x7

32x5

cable x over high pulley rear delts

20x12

25x12

30x7

cable rope lat raise

15x12

20x7

15x9

db shrugs

42x15

50x9

rope crunches

kneeling

super set with decline bench reverse crunch


----------



## OJay

Just had me a nice blowout

Was supposed to be cheat meal sat night but didmt fancy it thought family were round for jubilee Monday so saved it for then but they didn't come until tues and was working so thought I'll save for thurs since taking a lady out can treat her for meal and got Friday off work to smash legs after!

But first date she just wanted to go for drink and chat ?!?!

So since been craving my favourite Choc cake my step nan makes which she bought round tues (the one I had half for my birthday and only thing I crave occasionally!) I'd have my whey shake then a nice chunk or three of that!

With Ice cream

Chocolate bars

Drinking Choc

Rice cakes & peanut butter

And couple Choc cup cakes. 

Better stops self and sleep again now


----------



## OJay

Choc cake fuelled legs

Guts loved it 

Done 30mins cycle before breakfast this morning and sweated loads so the junk obviously kicked something into motion!

Leg ext

35x15

40x15

50x15

60x12

80x8 DS 45x6

Leg press close feet stance

200x15

280x16

320x15 plus one after a few breaths

Wide db plié squats on blocks

24x12

36x11

44x10

50x7

Seated leg curls

35x14

40x9

50x7

Lying leg curl

25x15

25x10

25x9

25x6

Adductor machine

75x15

90x9

Abductor machine

82.5x17

112.5x6


----------



## Outtapped

need some more up to date pics mate, pictures speak a thousand words. how long til the next show?

are you gonna do stars if you dont qualify on your next show?


----------



## OJay

No it will be off season no matter what after next show mate

Pics in due time that one week n bit ago on last trip to Birmingham is latest


----------



## OJay

I suffer from tendinitis and have supports for both elbows and one knew when it's bad

May be interesting to see if the athletic compression shorts make a difference compared to the under armour things I use at the moment also


----------



## OJay

Moved my Sunday session over to Monday morning to allow a much better stronger fuelled up chest session which was well worth it as strength up on the previous weeks exercises

Incline bench in rack dead stops

40x12

40x12

60x8

80x5

90x4 (up2)

90x3 +1

90x3 +1 on last week

90x3

Db inc bench

34x8

2kg up there

34x7

34x5

Inc db flyes

24x9

26x5

Dip machine

82.5x12

97.5x6

Standing calf machine total annihilation



Start at 97.5 ten reps and move up a plate and try complete ten reps no rest keep upping until stack no matter what reps

Then back down each plate to 97.5 again

Ouch

12plates was from 97.5 to 180 

Then today

Back session

Deadlifts again

100x6

140x6

150x6

Then final set upped 5kg on Thursday's deads session no straps again

160x5 all from dead stop each time

Bent over Bb row

60x12

100x8

110x6

Db row

40x9

46x6

Wide pulldowns

52.5x12

90x5

Db screw curls

10x12

14x9

16x8

Done two more bicep exercises but forgot to write them down struggled with bicep pump after back session


----------



## OJay

Went to go to the gym this morning for shoulders and triceps

Got there but on journey was not able to focus very dizzy

Warmed up and was sweating first warm up but wasn't hot at all

Tried to go through first db press but didn't feel good at all and had to call off the session, this is something I would never have done before I would have got through and it would be detrimental to the body, I have to listen to the body as much as possible I believe I'm learning this slowly.

Ended up sweating all way home and just thrown up and now in bed going to try to sleep It off before work


----------



## Suprakill4

Gutted mate. Any idea what's bought that on? I would have no idea because I sweat BUCKETS straight from the warmup set anyway lol.


----------



## OJay

Team at work dropping like flyes maybe air condition in office and the hygiene people never was their hands it seems it's ridiculous!

Doubt was dodgy food as obviously eat same each day anyway


----------



## OJay

Legs today

As said before real sore quad from 6 days ago swelling gone down slightly but was seeing how would do

Smith squats, why do these seem so much harder than free weight?! Bloody first time squat rack being used for while so hence why switched

60x12

100x12

100x10

120x5 no bar weight as pretty sure its MEANT to be counter weighted

Leg press feet close again as been doing recently

200x15

280x20 up 4 reps

320x12

Happy with this progression up on last week and smith squats before not leg extension

Single leg extensions

20x12

20x12

25x9

25x8

Lying leg curls

20x20

25x14

25x7

Standing calf raise/bw donkey calf raise

Leg press calf raise super set

Didn't track weight 1sec up 4-5down full stretch at bottom kind of limping now.


----------



## OJay

legs are agony today....

Along with guts lol but since last prep was 10 weeks and I didn't junk each week which was detrimental I had my last all out whatever I want junk last night

Attempted to stay away from fats but really wanted some peanut butter on rice cakes to finish the night out lol

Went with the thought that if have basically most the crap I have in cupboard now then junks will be lot more controlled as I'll have to specifically buy what I want for them during prep so had

Thai green curry

Home made brownies with crushed walnuts and chipped strawberries in fresh cream and frozen yogurt

Loads more ice cream and some cake I'd saved

Loads of chocolate and hot chocolates

Mistake of the night was a custard doughnut which wasn't nice and was the bloater of the night I was all good with sugar until them 

And rice cakes peanut butter as normal 

Trained back Just now was going to shy from deads but since it's nearly Xmas I treated myself.... :-/

Deads

100x6

140x6

162.5x5 hands painful with no straps but back gave out too still 2.5k up on mid weeks performance

Chins

Bwx10

10kx7+2bw

10kx4+3bw

10kx3+2bw

Close v bar pulldowns

60x12

75x10

82.5x6+1forced

Rear delt machine

Hands turned out feeling more rear delt contraction as opposed to scapula

40x14

55x8

Triceps due to missing thurs tris with sickness

Bar push down

Back on pads wrist flick for extra contraction

20x14

25x9

30x5

Dip machine

90x12

97.5x9

112.5x5


----------



## OJay

Today chest and bicep after work hate evening sessions as hate having full stomach no matter what I have always feel worse evening

Inc Ben bench in the rack again loving this exercise allows complete safe failure as the bars stop you and can tuck chin under when failed

40x10

40x10

60x8

80x5

90x6 failure

95x4 5kg up on week ago

97.5x2 will get 100x3 next week watch me

Inc db flyes

22x10

24x10

30x6 4k up

Dip machine

75x12

90x8

Ez bar curls

20x12

30x7

30x7

Inc db curl

12x11

12x8

12x7

Two days rest now, well apart from morning cardio

And hopefully back and legs deep tissue work Thursday eve


----------



## OJay

Today i hit shoulders, after two days rest and my first sports massage in ages which lasted crazy time, not by choice, just person was ill and then got cancelled again due to me being ill etc but anyways onwards and upwards back still knotted up but better than before, glutes killing and quads too from her annihilating them breaking the scar tissue down

actually legs swollen as if trained lol

forgot my training book so will go from memory

db seated shoulder press

done 4 sets of these and actually got the 40s up only for three reps but psychologically thats improvement for me last week was when turned away from gym and was ill but the week before only got 34k for about 7 reps i believe

db lateral raises standing

high pulley rear delt work

upright rows

rope pushdowns just to warm elbows a bit

close grip bench smith incline

dip machine

over head rope extension from low pulley seated

abs rope crunches and planks

then 15 minutes cardio

took a picture in the sunbed will get starting pics when i see james on wednesday


----------



## OJay

Legs today 

No cardio before breakfast before sat morn legs just a gentle 15min wander for paper nothing taxing

Glutes sore still from deep tissue and quads from something else.

But 110% effort as always

Squats rack supports, put 5k plates under feet to give more upright range of motion due to tight calves and felt so much better to fire everything up and get deeper

100x12

120x9

140x5 then neg to rack which 5 was most on 130 last time

Leg press

Warm up feeler at 200k

280x20

320x21??? 9reps up?!?!

Leg ext single leg

20x12

25x11

30x9

Lying leg curls

20x15

25x11

30x9 then training partner pushing her hands on pads for mega

Body weight glute ham raise on lat pulldown

Just getting feel on this awkward but crazy contraction when done right

Calves

New article routine

15full reps

Shake each calf

Negs one legged

Shake each calf

Pulses explosive to failure

Stretch

3min rest repeat 3 times 

Ouuuuuch


----------



## Kiwi

OJay said:


> Today i hit shoulders, after two days rest and my first sports massage in ages which lasted crazy time, not by choice, just person was ill and then got cancelled again due to me being ill etc but anyways onwards and upwards back still knotted up but better than before, glutes killing and quads too from her annihilating them breaking the scar tissue down
> 
> actually legs swollen as if trained lol
> 
> forgot my training book so will go from memory
> 
> db seated shoulder press
> 
> done 4 sets of these and actually got the 40s up only for three reps but psychologically thats improvement for me last week was when turned away from gym and was ill but the week before only got 34k for about 7 reps i believe
> 
> db lateral raises standing
> 
> high pulley rear delt work
> 
> upright rows
> 
> rope pushdowns just to warm elbows a bit
> 
> close grip bench smith incline
> 
> dip machine
> 
> over head rope extension from low pulley seated
> 
> abs rope crunches and planks
> 
> then 15 minutes cardio
> 
> took a picture in the sunbed will get starting pics when i see james on wednesday


Who did your sports massage mate? I need to start having them on a regular basis again? You been to Bodyrush recently? Quite a lot of new (second hand) equipment has come in in the last few weeks. Micky is doing a great job getting the place sorted, you will notice some big changes if you havn't been there for a while.


----------



## OJay

Went few weeks back with mark

You training there? Seemed he decent

You back in Norwich now

Girl at work in my team she's so passionate about them and loves digging the knots out I get it cheap


----------



## Outtapped

I spoke to Micky the other day, bodyrush is def gonna be a great gym from now on. He's focusing on what it does best..... Bodybuilding and powerlifting


----------



## OJay

Might have to look into using it more often how much is it now? One of my training partners pay £30 for my Carrefour membership another pays the rest, I train with him and his mrs and she was saying she feels she should be paying me more may see if she will cover that maybe


----------



## OJay

just whipped these little bad boys up

Beef burgers pittas and veg got them at least once more if not twice today


----------



## OJay

much better attempt lol


----------



## OJay

Back and rear delts today felt good although I love the major junk outs on a Saturday my guts hate it next day

Yesterday was having whatever I wanted clean foods in used to had quite a bit but not bad guts really just stink with high protein

Deadlifts all dead stop no straps

140x6

165x7 (last week 162.5x5 was my max last set)

180x2

200x1 headrush!!!

Db row

46x10

50x7

Chins

Bwx10

Bwx5

Bwx4

Seated row

75x6

Wide under hand pull down

37.5x18

52.5x8

Rear delt machine

30x20

40x14

50x7

50x6

Pullover machine

90x5

60x12

15mins cardio after workout

Started day 30mins before breakfast on spin bike


----------



## OJay

Pretty sure in reality my mind is made up just need to confirm with James the plans.

If I compete I have had to be honest with myself, what gains are likely to really have been made in the short time since last show honestly? And how much can I blame upon 'lessons' I learnt from carbing up and final week really what difference noticeably would these make when we put against how much a prep would cost both financially and physically/mentally.

Does this measure up to the full use of an off season starting now and making the needed gains in muscle, maturity, density, mass and condition for show next year more than likely the muscletalk or the same south east one as this year, inter under80s will more than likely be the class as only 0.2kg under classic limit, yes could achieve better condition a lot better but can be a lot fuller with more muscle which will effect weight too, so whichever class I fall into.

In honesty I think I'm mentally drained from the prep, let alone physically


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Pretty sure in reality my mind is made up just need to confirm with James the plans.
> 
> If I compete I have had to be honest with myself, what gains are likely to really have been made in the short time since last show honestly? And how much can I blame upon 'lessons' I learnt from carbing up and final week really what difference noticeably would these make when we put against how much a prep would cost both financially and physically/mentally.
> 
> Does this measure up to the full use of an off season starting now and making the needed gains in muscle, maturity, density, mass and condition for show next year more than likely the muscletalk or the same south east one as this year, inter under80s will more than likely be the class as only 0.2kg under classic limit, yes could achieve better condition a lot better but can be a lot fuller with more muscle which will effect weight too, so whichever class I fall into.
> 
> In honesty I think I'm mentally drained from the prep, let alone physically


so basically you should have done what I and others said from the start and just gone straight for an off season. at least a full year of bulking. To compete against the talent thats about nowadays you will need more muscle, simple.

Condition isn't going to be an issue for you so thats not something to worry to much about, but it isn't measured just on condition. I know how hard it can be to bulk when you see that body fat going up but trust me its gonna be worth it mate


----------



## OJay

The gains will out weigh it all once get head round it in all honesty anyway 

Still going on weds to see James if u wanted to tag along if cant afford it just pay guest fee a couple times and we will have a couple sessions at body rush in future if u wanted


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> The gains will out weigh it all once get head round it in all honesty anyway
> 
> Still going on weds to see James if u wanted to tag along if cant afford it just pay guest fee a couple times and we will have a couple sessions at body rush in future if u wanted


I can't take any more holiday bud and work Monday to Friday otherwise would love to have. Def up for training soon. If you see the update on my journal though I am doing y3t through til show now so you would have to train to my plan


----------



## OJay

Sounds good as long as same bodypart I'm up for it, what about the monster meet 7th July any ideas on that? Only going to go if someone wanna come if not not much point


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Sounds good as long as same bodypart I'm up for it, what about the monster meet 7th July any ideas on that? Only going to go if someone wanna come if not not much point


got my tattoo booked in that day which is 4 hours long so doubt we would be able to work around that.

heres my usual week for bodyparts

tuesday: shoulders

weds: arms

thurs: legs

fri: chest

sun: back

rest days are now saturday and mondays


----------



## OJay

Maybe hit it up a Sunday morning would be good, I've got a pass at car4 but only lasts a couple weeks working this weekend think next Sunday I am away maybe week after will have a look


----------



## Suprakill4

Best thing have ever heard you say lol

Definitely need a peopler off season IMO to be more competitive next year.


----------



## Kiwi

OJay said:


> Went few weeks back with mark
> 
> You training there? Seemed he decent
> 
> You back in Norwich now
> 
> Girl at work in my team she's so passionate about them and loves digging the knots out I get it cheap


Ha ha lucky you. Yes here for good now. Yep trainning at bodyrush as only a 10 min walk from where I am living.


----------



## Kiwi

OJay said:


> Might have to look into using it more often how much is it now? One of my training partners pay £30 for my Carrefour membership another pays the rest, I train with him and his mrs and she was saying she feels she should be paying me more may see if she will cover that maybe


I pay £60 for 3 months


----------



## OJay

Yeah works out cheaper monthly membership but of I factor extra petrol and then 1.50-2 parking a session that's another 8 a week


----------



## OJay

Wanted to see what was good on the incline bb press in the rack at 100kg this morn that was aim no matter how many reps

Inc bb

60x8

80x6

90x3 primer set

100x3 + 2 negs to rack

100x2 + 2 negs to rack

80x4 all reps dead stop

Inc db flyes

24x8

28x5

24x6

Dip machine

75x14

97.5x8

Bb curls

20x10

30x10

40x7

Standing db screw curls

12x10

16x6

14x8

Bb shrugs don't shrug much as get very bad headache next day so have to rely on deadlifts for trap growth unless got chiro/day off next day or massage and since chiro at 3pm, day off tomorrow and massage thurs night thought would go for them

100x8

140x9

180x5

Abs

Hanging leg raises

Planks

Frog kicks

Now to chill


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a really good workout mate. I done seated dumbbell shrugs yesterday and Jesus feelin it today. Managed a set of 8 chins too!!!!! Lol never been able to do them (cos always fat probably)

You decided what your doing yet then??


----------



## OJay

I always put my ribs out doing them, very sharp pain when breathing!

My chiro asked if I had been shrugging today and clicked them back into place in seconds much better

I'll let you know the plan tomorrow


----------



## OJay

so went to see the bossman today mr collier nice early start turned out to be a good day then the journey home switched it into a **** day

hit shoulders and triceps nice early 9:15 start to the session

shoulder press machine

db lat raises

lat raise machine

rear delt machine

v bar push downs

dip machine

rope pushdowns

my shoulders haven't been that pumped in ages didn't write anything down as we were back to back

discussed realistically the idea of competing and then we said the fact....a good off season is needed and aim for the muscle talk show next year but we will discuss all that when the time comes up jan feb time

basically doubled my carb intake and lowered protein a tiny bit not by much and upped my fats

basically my 60g oats is now 100

40rice is 75

3 oats cakes now 6 etc and so on will check in in two months and we will go from there as to where we are 

as for the **** part, got a call from my boss saying due to budget cuts the managers seconded are not getting permanent positions as there were managers with perms who got seconded out last year needed teams now so we have to make way for them, so im losing over £200 a month when i was already struggling to get by. so basically, im screwed! :,(


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> so went to see the bossman today mr collier nice early start turned out to be a good day then the journey home switched it into a **** day
> 
> hit shoulders and triceps nice early 9:15 start to the session
> 
> shoulder press machine
> 
> db lat raises
> 
> lat raise machine
> 
> rear delt machine
> 
> v bar push downs
> 
> dip machine
> 
> rope pushdowns
> 
> my shoulders haven't been that pumped in ages didn't write anything down as we were back to back
> 
> discussed realistically the idea of competing and then we said the fact....a good off season is needed and aim for the muscle talk show next year but we will discuss all that when the time comes up jan feb time
> 
> basically doubled my carb intake and lowered protein a tiny bit not by much and upped my fats
> 
> basically my 60g oats is now 100
> 
> 40rice is 75
> 
> 3 oats cakes now 6 etc and so on will check in in two months and we will go from there as to where we are
> 
> as for the **** part, got a call from my boss saying due to budget cuts the managers seconded are not getting permanent positions as there were managers with perms who got seconded out last year needed teams now so we have to make way for them, so im losing over £200 a month when i was already struggling to get by. so basically, im screwed! :,(


Thats a pain in the ass, good job you didnt move in with me then! although i wouldnt swap my current housemate.....he's never there.....perfect lol

as for the off season, i cant wait to see what you look like in a few months. are you planning a cycle at all to maximise?

I was gonna say HGH could mean keeping you leaner but with your current news I don't think you will be wanting to do that


----------



## OJay

WhySoSerious said:


> Thats a pain in the ass, good job you didnt move in with me then! although i wouldnt swap my current housemate.....he's never there.....perfect lol
> 
> as for the off season, i cant wait to see what you look like in a few months. are you planning a cycle at all to maximise?
> 
> I was gonna say HGH could mean keeping you leaner but with your current news I don't think you will be wanting to do that


I'd love to hgh it up but I've been told I won't be given it as no need yet

Not really thought about it to be honest not got the money for pct at the moment ad got one rip prop in for next few weeks

Will more than likely just very low test e when get it for a load of weeks to back off a bit

Need to see what new budgeting is and plee to tesco about my loan to reduce payments as that's what's screwing me over now would be better off with no job!


----------



## Suprakill4

Gutted mate. Can't you get a credit card with zero payments for 12 months and clear the loan? Or get a loan with different company over a longer period and clear existing loan, less per month then.

Good news on doing an off season, big cycle would be good to maximise them gains as I'm sure everything else will be in check!

And god you was living on low carbs lol 3 oat cakes?! 60g oats ?! Lol I would starve.


----------



## OJay

It's over 4 years already and they won't do payment holidays I have to pay 250 to that and 100 elsewhere for another debt


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Gutted mate. Can't you get a credit card with zero payments for 12 months and clear the loan? Or get a loan with different company over a longer period and clear existing loan, less per month then.
> 
> Good news on doing an off season, big cycle would be good to maximise them gains as I'm sure everything else will be in check!
> 
> And god you was living on low carbs lol 3 oat cakes?! 60g oats ?! Lol I would starve.


My cycle is nutritious


----------



## Yoshi

OJay said:


> My cycle is nutritious


10g test 4g tren?


----------



## OJay

Twice a day every day...


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol. Don't knock higher dose till youve tried it  .

Guttin on the money front mate.


----------



## OJay

Don't think I put these up, from week or so ago but last pics for a while


----------



## OJay

Managed 3 days rest off weight and back in this morning

First of the new routine push pull legs but thought I'd treat the first week pull push pull legs due to when I can train and wanting to hit back after the rest days

So pull

Focus on the compounds was the message

Deadlifts no straps

140x6

160x5

170x4

Ez underhand rows

60x10

100x8

100x9

Chins

Bwx10

Bwx8

Bwx5

Inc reverse flyes

10x15

16x9

16x8

Db hammer curls

12x12

16x9

18x8

22x5

Standing calf raises

Rest pause set up to 50 reps

120k

1-2minutes stretch leaning against wall

2sets

Damn that was one crazy painful calf pump


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good in the pics mate! Proper off season going to be great for you, get some good mass packed on your back.


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good in the pics mate! Proper off season going to be great for you, get some good mass packed on your back.


That was why I trained back over legs today

Damn must have had some bad chicken yesterday though was bloated and bad guys yest and today


----------



## OJay

Was my first push session today thought would be weird chest shoulder tri together but as advised just hit compounds try bring these arms, well, everything up and start looking like a bodybuilder!

Inc bench

Dead stops in rack

Warm ups first

80x6

100x2

90x5

Inc db impressed myself with these

30x8

40x6

42x6

Seated db shoulder press

24x8

30x6

30x6

30x5

Shoulder press machine facing backwards

60x8

67.5x5+2rp reps

Dip machine

75x12

90x8

82.5x6

75x9

Need to get myself a dip belt as will benefit more out of machine


----------



## Suprakill4

I might have a spare dipping belt mate. Let me have a look for it and if it is at mums house its yours for freeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Outtapped

Got my dipping belt for £9 of eBay. It's not leather but served me well so far


----------



## Suprakill4

His is free and it leather lol. Will send it out tomorrow for you Ollie.


----------



## OJay

As long as weights are hung don't matter the price and that's the best price too Kieren  appreciate it

I'll hook you up


----------



## OJay

Pull session today saving legs for big one sat log book at hand as always wanted to beat Sunday sess

Deads from dead stop no straps

140x5

160x6 up1

170x6 up2

Ez rows bent over underhand

60x12

100x10up1

105x9 up 5kg same reps

Chins

Bwx12 up 2

Bwx7+2neg

Bwx5+2neg

Rear delt machine

40x16

50x12

60x8

Biceps wanted to try the method in Hany Rambods redefined DVD blood starving so keeping arms above heart between sets for 30secs rest

Lying high cable curls

4x20k

1x25k

Standing calf raises

120x50 rest pause with 2min deep stretch two sets


----------



## Suprakill4

Good session mate. I'll have to get you that belt sent at weekend if thats ok mate.


----------



## OJay

yeah all good man i'm trying to get those dvds sorted having issues though


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah ok no problem. If you wanna send me originals I'll just watch them then send em back.


----------



## OJay

Those twigs today 

Legs first time on this ppl split

Squats after warm up sets

120x6 feeler

140x5 then last down to rack slow controlled

120x5 extra set as didn't get anymore reps on my 140 working

Leg press

280x20 feeler

360x22 + on last times 320x21 

Bb lunges

50kx10each leg alternated

2sets

Sldl

60x12

80x8 failure completely

Seated leg curls

Hard hard contractions

35x20

40x12

Dc stretch with db off step

X2

Seated calf raise the 50 reps with 45k rest pause if needed followed by 2min stretched 2sets


----------



## OJay

Push today

Nice cheat last nice we made a pizza had lots of toppings and then homemade white and darkchoc cookies with Ben n Jerrys , funny now not dieting don't really feel the need to go crazy as got so much food elsewhere must mean I'm having enough since no cravings 

Inc db press

Multiple warm ups

Feeler set 40x6

Attempted 50s first time in well, think ever

50x5

50x4 1neg

36x6

Decline bb press

60x8

60x9

Seated bb shoulder press

60x8

70x7

70x6

Dips

Bwx10

16kx4

10kx4

Bwx6

Db shrugs

38x12

50x14

Couple sets of abs

Some cardio slowly to loosen legs from yesterday


----------



## OJay

Crazy when you spoon Ben n Jerrys out how much there actually is in the tubs lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Good workout mate well done on the 50's. Traijing is pretty similar to mine. Why the shrugs on a push day though when there a pull movement?


----------



## OJay

Because I have chiro tomorrow hopefully, have to do them when have chiro, massage or day off next as always gives me headache next day and I seem to knock my ribs out too

Don't like doing them


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah yeah I remember you saying that before. Strange lol


----------



## OJay

Wish that they didn't do that would actually have some traps!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ahhhh qhats a little headache once a week mate I would still smash them. Deadlifts do traps really well don't they too?


----------



## OJay

Been told twice in two days that looking much bigger now feels good once by barber but the other by a guy who trains at gym who judges for nabba and used to be real successful bodybuilder which meant a lot more

Pull session today beat log again on deads feeling good right now yes work life has hit a wall need to push through there but sort of seeing someone and training going great mind in perfect place with dieting now too 

Deads

After warm ups

140x5 feeler

160x6

Main working

172.5x7 up 2.5k and 1rep on last thurs 

Ez rows

60x8

100x10

105x11 up 2reps

Chins

Bwx12

Bwx7+3negs

Bwx5+2negs

Rear delt machine

40x12

50x12

60x7

Lying high pulley bicep curl

Those blood starving sets as in Hany rambles DVD as done thurs but more weight

40kx15reps

5sets 20-30sec rest

Then calves

Annihilation

50reppers rest pause with 2min stretches 3sets


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent workout mate its great having logbook and beating it isn't it.

What's your diet now then?


----------



## OJay

That would be telling not really fair on James as he has tailored it for me but plenty carbs really protein about same


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> That would be telling not really fair on James as he has tailored it for me but plenty carbs really protein about same


Pm or text it me mate. I'm trained by someone so not going to use any of it just interested to know mate.


----------



## OJay

Will do mate


----------



## OJay

push for the second time this week

inc db press

40x6

46x4

42x5 didn't beat the log book at al today but felt crazy pump in the chest like haven't in ages and also my training partners one of them was sick i train with a male and female and she was cautious with the db's so i believe mentally for some reason picking up the 50s seemed too much

inc smith press

40x8

50x6

50x7

shoulder press machine

60x8

67.5x8

75x6

dips

bw x 9 and 3 negs

bw x 7 and 3 negs

bw x 6


----------



## OJay

haven't got my log book on me but wanted to update on the past couple days training, since hitting back previously i have been experiencing an injury in my lower back and luckily it was not back squat day on sat so legs was all half decent still

sat legs

front squat, need to get technique down and cardio on these are killer

leg press went all out on two of the sets

seated leg curl

barbell stiff legs but back was killing which was frustrating

so went back to do some more seated curls

calfs leg press machine heavy sets

lots of stretching

feeling real good mentally at the moment, myself and the lady i'm sort of seeing went to the beach to walk her dog then we decided to go out for a meal in the evening so took her to a small family run italian and had some good food there a little french chocolate my parents bought back from france when I got back too

today was back day deadlifts bent over rows and basically any lower back non supported exercises were out of the picture, can't wait for my chiro appointment friday really wish I could get it sooner

lat pulldown techno gym machine done loads of sets on here to really get blood in the back which was my focus today still hit failure sets though obviously

close grip pulldown back to pads so knees not held down like Pscarb has on his journal, really forces you to target the lats and activate them

seated high pulley row with rope

rope pullovers

seated bicep curls

pulley ez bar low bicep curls

once again crazy amounts of stretching trying to loosen my hips and lower back pain


----------



## OJay

Push today for some reason chest was crazy pumped not felt contractions like that for ages but strength didn't increase however when done sessions with strength increases the pump was no where near like this!

Inc bb press from dead stops contraction before any move at bottom

70x6

80x6

90x4+2push contractions

80x5

Inc db press

36x6

36x6

36x6

Smith behind neck shoulder press

Chest so pumped made isolating shoulders easy and they got crazy pumped too

20kx15

40kx9

Machine press

52.5x15

60x9

Weighted dips

10kx8

20kx4

10kx6

Don't know if it's the effect of using muscle pharms assault seems real good pre workout also using bsn amino x intra workout too

Let's hope these crazy pumps continue


----------



## GolfDelta

OJay said:


> Push today for some reason chest was crazy pumped not felt contractions like that for ages but strength didn't increase however when done sessions with strength increases the pump was no where near like this!
> 
> Inc bb press from dead stops contraction before any move at bottom
> 
> 70x6
> 
> 80x6
> 
> 90x4+2push contractions
> 
> 80x5
> 
> Inc db press
> 
> 36x6
> 
> 36x6
> 
> 36x6
> 
> Smith behind neck shoulder press
> 
> Chest so pumped made isolating shoulders easy and they got crazy pumped too
> 
> 20kx15
> 
> 40kx9
> 
> Machine press
> 
> 52.5x15
> 
> 60x9
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> 10kx8
> 
> 20kx4
> 
> 10kx6
> 
> Don't know if it's the effect of using muscle pharms assault seems real good pre workout also using bsn amino x intra workout too
> 
> Let's hope these crazy pumps continue


Assault is the only preworkout I'd bother buying now!Clean energy and good pumps,no crash and also no DMAA which left me feeling nervous before the gym!And green apple flavour tastes like jolly ranchers.

How's your injury feeling?


----------



## OJay

Still there going to hit upper back again thurs morn and got chiro adjustment Friday so fingers crossed sorted from there


----------



## OJay

Let's get this update in there 

Chiro on friday told me to sit as little as possible and not to squat or dead lift 

Sacroilliac joint screwed with overwork of the GL muscles as a result triggers referring all over the show

Should recover in week or so hopefully

Legs

Saturday

Leg ext

45x25

55x18

65x12

75x11, 45x8, 30x7 ds

Lying leg curl

25x25

30x23

40x12, 25x6, 15x5

Seated leg curl

I seem to have only written exercises :-/

Leg press

Adductors

Abductors

Standing calf

Took the lady out as a surprise to get her away from a load of stuff

Surprise BBQ on a Norfolk beach was nice made cookie dough brownies too good bit of food in there

Today

Push session

no spot

Inc db press

34x8

40x6

46x7

40x6

40x5

40x5

Xovers

25x15

Shoulder press machine

45x12

52.5x12

60x11

67.5x8

75x7

82.5x4

Dips

Bwx8+5neg

Bwx6+3

Bwx5+2

Extreme stretching loads at end and throughout

Debating on if three sessions would be enough with this push pull legs giving all out intensity that smash in there rather than extra push or pull session I usually have in there to still grow and progress now other things are real low again for a few weeks


----------



## OJay

Back at it properly today mind has been all over the place with back injury, women issues and also this weekend is 11 years since my dad died. Only trained once last week to let back recover and body recover too was much needed

Push session today

Inc db press

40x6

46x6

46x4

38x4

Flat barbell press

60x8

80x5

70x9

Seated barbell press

60x8

60x5

Shoulder machine press

60x8

67.5x5

67.5x6

Dips

Bwx7+4neg

Bwx5+4neg

Bwx4+3neg

Single arm extensions

15kx12 each arm 2sets

Hopefully back will be ok to really hit it hard Tuesday and then legs Friday fingers crossed


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Back at it properly today mind has been all over the place with back injury, women issues and also this weekend is 11 years since my dad died. Only trained once last week to let back recover and body recover too was much needed
> 
> Push session today
> 
> Inc db press
> 
> 40x6
> 
> 46x6
> 
> 46x4
> 
> 38x4
> 
> Flat barbell press
> 
> 60x8
> 
> 80x5
> 
> 70x9
> 
> Seated barbell press
> 
> 60x8
> 
> 60x5
> 
> Shoulder machine press
> 
> 60x8
> 
> 67.5x5
> 
> 67.5x6
> 
> Dips
> 
> Bwx7+4neg
> 
> Bwx5+4neg
> 
> Bwx4+3neg
> 
> Single arm extensions
> 
> 15kx12 each arm 2sets
> 
> Hopefully back will be ok to really hit it hard Tuesday and then legs Friday fingers crossed


Saw the pics of you and your dad on Facebook, hope this weekend wasn't too bad mate


----------



## OJay

Getting there man thanks


----------



## Suprakill4

You enjoying a proper off season yet??


----------



## OJay

does that answer your question?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> View attachment 90182
> does that answer your question?


Can't beat a good fusion pro glide in the off season


----------



## OJay

i know and especially when theyre on offer! all that damn facial hair

veet for shows gillette off season lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol. Nice!! I been having cheat meals once a week and didn't know I'm not allowed them lol. So just normal meals every day for me now  sucks to be me. I enjoy dietin so much more than off season.

How's your back? Got more physio on Thursday but it's not helping me at all.


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol. Nice!! I been having cheat meals once a week and didn't know I'm not allowed them lol. So just normal meals every day for me now  sucks to be me. I enjoy dietin so much more than off season.

How's your back? Got more physio on Thursday but it's not helping me at all.


----------



## OJay

I went for a run first time in three years proper run outside as noticed my fitness resting hr now like 50-60 when I was full time pt and taking sprint classes it was 30 so thought I'd go get fitness up... Feel like been hit by a bus only done 5k lol but it's a better back pain than the hip

Maybe leave running to my sister I think!


----------



## OJay

Pull session today back didn't feel too bad should be able to get some sort of deads back into play next session fingers crossed

Wide pull down

75x14

82.5x8

82.5x8

Meadow rows

30x12

32.5x9

Close pull downs

60x12

75x8

Back ext

Bwx23

Bwx21

Reverse flyes

10x15

14x8

10x12

Ez curls

15x 12

15x11

Reverse Ez cable curls

20x14

20x11

Very pumped from this felt a good workout

Fingers crossed back to regular scheduled compounds next week all being well may do few more reps than heavier for the week to make sure back completely recovered


----------



## OJay

Majorly ****ed off yesterday was always coming but frustration kicked in

Basically been seeing a lady been going so well but she has been going through load of stuff that won't go into but major stress ful, we've been getting pretty intense quick which is always the big mistake but seemed right and decided we need to wait a while I'd booked two days off as we were due to spend together and cook big food mountains last night but after decided we need to wait I was gutted.

So had a junk to myself and just wanted more and more sugar.

Burgers

Two tubs Ben n jerry

Sponge

Box tesco brownies

Choc cake

Choc cookies

Choc biscuits

Two n half bars choc

Twirl

Fruit pie

Bitp more

Not had junk out for so long a proper all out one but annoyed at the control due to emotions big girls blouse


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Majorly ****ed off yesterday was always coming but frustration kicked in
> 
> Basically been seeing a lady been going so well but she has been going through load of stuff that won't go into but major stress ful, we've been getting pretty intense quick which is always the big mistake but seemed right and decided we need to wait a while I'd booked two days off as we were due to spend together and cook big food mountains last night but after decided we need to wait I was gutted.
> 
> So had a junk to myself and just wanted more and more sugar.
> 
> Burgers
> 
> Two tubs Ben n jerry
> 
> Sponge
> 
> Box tesco brownies
> 
> Choc cake
> 
> Choc cookies
> 
> Choc biscuits
> 
> Two n half bars choc
> 
> Twirl
> 
> Fruit pie
> 
> Bitp more
> 
> Not had junk out for so long a proper all out one but annoyed at the control due to emotions big girls blouse


Let me fetch you a tampon


----------



## OJay

Love you too 

I'll be dropping you a text later man got a q


----------



## OJay

Push session fully fuelled as you would expect!

Inc bb press

Last time done these 97.5 for 4 was failure 

Safeties set at chest height for finishing position leaving bar at bottom

100x6

110x2+1neg  cant remember last time done 110 

80x8

Inc flyes

22x12

26x11

Smith shoulder press

30x12

40x12

50x6

Dip machine

82.5x13

90x11

Stretching and rumble roller time


----------



## OJay

Legs today

Still nursing back Injury so squats were out and Iso focus intensity still obviously smashed 

Leg ext

70x18

80x14

90x11

105x3,60x6,40x5,15x6 DS

Seated leg curl

35x19

40x14

40x12

Leg press techno gym

140x 20standard width, 20narrow 10 wide

160x20s,20narrow20wide

Glute ham raise on lat pull down

Failure x 2

Calves


----------



## OJay

Still Twinged back and hurts sitting too long so today pull session no deads

Wide pull down

75x15

82.5x8

82.5x8

Meadow rows

32.5x12

35x9

35x8

Close pull downs

60x18

75x9

75x8

Back ext

Bwx23

Bwx19

Reverse flye on bench

10x18

12x14

12x9

Db standing curls

12x10

14x7

16x4

Rope crunches

Stack x ???

X 3


----------



## Suprakill4

Shame back is still bad mate!!! What are you doing to sort it? I don't think I will ever deadlift of squat again to be honest. Got my sports massage tomorrow  can't wait. Going to get back and neck done this time as will be jabbing quads today. Will get quads done next time.


----------



## OJay

Sometimes can help on jab sites

I'm massaging stretching hot cold treatment chiro loads


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I have scar tissue big time in quads and flutes ever since using wildcat decatest500. Had some allergic reaction and was left with hard scar tissue lumps so I'll get the woman to work on them.

Just had some craze pre workout, I'm shaking like crazy and feel off my rocker. Horrible.


----------



## OJay

Push today

Got cooked a real nice chicken Rissoto and a choc trifle last night, went down a treat to fuel the session today

Inc bb press

In rack

100x6

105x5 didn't do this set last week

110x3 1more than last week

120 attempt but went half way up then stuck for neg

Straight into 60x11

Inc flyes

24x10 and stretch

24x6 stretch

Seated bb press

40x10

50x9

60x6

Db lat raise

12kx9

Dips

Bwx9

Bwx8

Bwx5

Calf raises and seated raises

Max machine 3 sets 10-12 forgot to write down

Strength going up again finally.


----------



## OJay

I've heard craze is strong lol

Yeah get her working on them also get golf ball and tennis ball maybe foam or rumble roller for them mate

Is it York you live dude?


----------



## Suprakill4

Just had the deep tissue on Lower back, glutes and hams. Ouch. Hurt stretching the hams out. She used to compete on figure, has a fansatic physique and its great to talk about diet etc and training with her.

Yes craze is strong. I lasted more than 6 hours and had to have a zopiclone to get to sleep.


----------



## Suprakill4

No south Yorkshire mate.


----------



## OJay

I seem to have missed a couple session in the log my bad

Trained them body never missed them 

Extra arms session Friday morn as in mood

Legs sat morn

Pull Sunday morn

And major cheat meal Sunday damn emotional binges I'll use as an excuse lol

Had pizza takeaway and home made muffins with Ben n jerrys then the women went early and the rest is history

4. Twirls

4 more muffins

Tub Ben n jerrys

Fk can't be listing everything but was double what had before near enough! And sugar/ allergic reaction that night made me feel sick nauseous and mouth swollen like a duck beak!

Though had migraine from it Monday and in bed all day not fun!

Today was push

Scapula retraction on seated row

Inc bb bench with supports

100x6

105x6 up 1 on last week

110x3

100x3

Scapula on pull down

X overs

15x15

20x12

20x9

Db shoulder press

24x12

30x8

30x6 back twinge

Shoulder press machine 1set

Failure with partial reps n negs

52.5k

Pec minor dips

Dip machine

82.5x20

90x15

97.5x12

Hanging leg raises not many as back ringing still bloody thing!


----------



## Suprakill4

I still hate you for sending me pics of all the cheat food when i was working my a$$ off starving and going hypo!


----------



## OJay

i had to share it man you missed the dominoes and muffins i made though


----------



## Suprakill4

Good I'm glad I missed em. Why did you need emotion food. Not woman sh1t again ?!?


----------



## OJay

honestly.....i'm not sure, was with her all afternoon but she was hanging so not sure if was because she was hanging she was in weird mood or what but dominoes and muffins were whilst with her then she left and i let loose lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol you plonker. Won't have hurt will it.


----------



## OJay

Mate u say that but had allergic reaction (prob sugar though lol)

Mouth was swollen with ulcers in night time and was sick

Knocked out from 11 until 9am which haven't had for years then woke with what thought migraine jeeeeeez

All day in bed yesterday although today stronger even though hardly ate yest


----------



## OJay

Pull today before a trip to Birmingham to train chest and tris tomorrow

First time dead has been put in for while light just slowly contracting

Scapula retractions

Wide pull downs

60x20

67.5x12

75x10

82.5x7

105x3

Meadow rows

30x10

40x10

50x8

50x5

Deads

60x15

80x12

80x8

Reverse inc flyes

10x20

14x11

14x10

Rear delt machine

3sets forgot to write but single arms

Bb curls

30x10

35x7

Hammer curls db

14x9

14x8


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice workout. Was the back ok? I have deep tissue in two week on back and neck and can't wait.

Legs felt really good today trining after the deep tissue last week. Wierd, more flexible And pump seemed massive. T

The stretches she done at the time were horrendously painf like the muscle was going to snap.


----------



## OJay

There will be a lot more blood flow to them

I find a good rumble roller session the day before legs is perfect to loosen up the fascia and give more pump for the session


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah that's how it felt mate. They just looked insane like massive slabs and veins all over.


----------



## OJay

Push today Birmingham trip got pulled last second so normal gym and tbh travelling 3hours in this weather it is kind of handy!

Inc db press

32x8

40x6

44x8

44x4, 32x2

Flat bb press

60x10

80x6

Low cable x over

15kx12

15kx11

Db shoulder press

24x10

24x10

28x6

28x6

Shoulder press machine

Seem to have forgotten to write this down was in the moment!

Dips

Calves


----------



## OJay

Since I'm such a genius I decided I'd do a high rep 500rep leg session today on hottest day of year with broken air con in gym and two fans....

Leg extensions

35kx50

40kx50

1leg

20kx50

Seated leg curls

30kx50

30kx50

1leg

15kx50

Squats 1st time in 5weeks

60kx25

60kx25

60kx20

60kx15

Back pump painful here so moved on

Leg press plate loaded

200kx30

200kx30

200x25

Lying leg curl

15kx30

Calves were there too but they didn't count to the 500 reps


----------



## OJay

Pics from today


----------



## Vickky

OJay said:


> View attachment 92321
> View attachment 92322
> View attachment 92323
> View attachment 92324
> View attachment 92325
> View attachment 92326
> View attachment 92327
> 
> 
> Pics from today


looking so much better !!!


----------



## OJay

thanks vic  nice and fat 

i'm gonna smash it next year tired of being anorexic on stage! should really weigh myself last time i weighed i was just over 13 st but that was about 3 weeks back had a fair few junk outs since then to say the least lol


----------



## OJay

Last two month 22june to 22aug


----------



## OJay

190lbs 86kg 13st8lbs

This is the weight this morning

22nd June first pics in those shots was 12st7lbs


----------



## Suprakill4

Like i said on txt, definite improvement mate.


----------



## OJay

Cheers man no wonder I'm uncomfy all the time with 15lb gain !


----------



## OJay

Legs....

Still higher reps whilst I increase squats again and finally get over this back injury feels good to finally have that bar on my shoulders again!

Leg ext

35x50

45x50

55x12

65x9

75x6

Seated leg curls

25x50

30x47

35x14

40x8

Squats

60x20

80x15

80x10

Leg press

200x15

200x12

Back pump from squats was killing wasn't able to do anymore extensions

Lying leg curl

15k single legs 5rep 4 continuous sets

Leg ext single leg same as curls

Leg press calf raises

4s 200k 20-30reps


----------



## Suprakill4

Very light workout mate. Hopefully see these numbers fly up soon once back is ok.


----------



## OJay

I'm slowly increasing that squat could press a lot more if first which it will be next week but intensity still smashed there with hard contractions

Strength is increasing everywhere else so will be all good I got it covered


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. I have legs at 2. Wont be doing any good at all, did i send you pic of the swelling on my quad? OUCH!!


----------



## OJay

Just thought i'd drop in an update have been training but haven't been on here as much to log it all down but it is in the log book don't worry, progression is coming along definitely.

Been sticking with my sessions but getting really annoyed where my head is at in the sessions now keep getting distracted by women, i've come to the conclusion there are NO women in norwich that are worthwhile that I actually know right now and how small Norwich is thats basically all th epopulation so i've been tempting myself and texting/talking to women you know you can't have and makes it worse lol

Got my tickets booked for the BNBF Finals and then bodybuilding warehouse are taking me to sport ex where i need to be 'marketable' the stand so will be good to get out and about out of town and meet some of you guys out there. Also got fortnight off before the finals which I had plans for might try and travel train a bit on way up to manchester for the sportex but need somewehre to stay as already skint! lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Ill trasin with you in Manchester mate. Im stopping in a hotel just on Salford Quays. Think it was £70 for the night. Missus is going otherwise you could have has spare bed!


----------



## OJay

I got room booked today by bbw not sure where it is.

How you getting there?


----------



## OJay

Right today pull session

Made a good start gettin ****ed off in warm up dead lift set of 3 plates 5rep turned to 20rep failure I'll put video up as videod it to check form since injury

Deads

140x19?20?

Feeling sick right now lol

160x5 warm up was not meant to be working so messed the 160 up dammit but stimulated muscle still

Neutral grip pull downs

52.5x12

60x11

67.5x7

Close grip pull downs

60x11

67.5x14

90x6 60x4 45x3 DS

Bent over lat raise

10x15

10x14

10x12

10x9

Standing db screw curls

12x11

16x8

Smith calf raises

Videos will explain everything I'm screwed now!


----------



## jstarcarr

I would be up for a training session then , would be good to meet you both.


----------



## OJay

See what we can sort out maybe the Friday goto Paul George's gym?


----------



## jstarcarr

OJay said:


> See what we can sort out maybe the Friday goto Paul George's gym?


Yes sounds good as its really close


----------



## OJay

Not even sure how close but il take your word for it!

Could even come to Norwich for a road trip I've got a free house next weekend off work then the thurs fri too


----------



## jstarcarr

OJay said:


> Not even sure how close but il take your word for it!
> 
> Could even come to Norwich for a road trip I've got a free house next weekend off work then the thurs fri too


Its very close, or if wanted to go a bit further its 20min 2 evolution on motorway.

Norwich is pretty far from me , am at Leicester this weekned for ukbff if anyone is going.


----------



## Suprakill4

I dont thinkl im going while saturday! because cant afford two nights and isnt the show over the saturday and sunday? Could still come friday for a session though, only an hour away, be awesome training with you two.


----------



## Suprakill4

Have booked the Friday off bud so will come train with you both and then just travel back home after its only hour or so. Then saturday will be going real early and meet you Jay to go into the expo? Stopping saturday night then at the show again all day sunday. Cant wait!! Be sh1t being the smallest and weakest of us three, but least im the best looking i suppose...... lol


----------



## OJay

Doubt that you woman give your self credit!

If u can get down that weekend or the following thurs fri I'm off work if wanted to come norwich


----------



## Suprakill4

Cant get it off work unfortunately mate its my saturday in!


----------



## OJay

0o





 pc


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

Haha love the fcuked face after the leg drop set. Similar to mine today but I was near to tears lol. Can't wait to train that Friday mate. What you want to train?


----------



## OJay

Pass! Maybe chest or shoulders as wont be the most awake from a 5hour drive  may be training with owner of BBw said would train with him soon but not sure if that weekend or maybe another one


----------



## Suprakill4

Better not be that weekend!!


----------



## OJay

I'll try get another trip to Manchester love road trips


----------



## OJay

Afternoon 

Apologies for lack of updates I've been smashing it still growing and helping training partner through his final week before his natural pro show in Manchester on Sunday so training was slightly different all being still hard and heavy

Today done my pull session and seem to be stronger again on deads which is always good

Deads 100x6

140x5

160x5

180x4

190x2

190x2

200x2

Meadow rows these were up again

40x12

50x9

60x6

Wide chins

9

7

5

Rev bar pull down

60x12

67.5x8

67.5x7

Rear delt machine

35x18

45x9

55x7

Bb curls

30x10

40x7

40x5

Hammer curls

16x9

16x8

Calf raise smith

140x12

160x11

200x5 ds 160, 120 80 40


----------



## Suprakill4

Great deadlifting mate. back is all healed then!


----------



## OJay

was a bit sire after squats with mark sunday but i'm not taking sets to failure in the working now aim is to get 6 reps for the working reps but over 3 sets so typically on a 3 rep max but stop at 2 to avoid injury but still stimulate growth, been speaking with mark about it and howi've been burning myself out before working sets, makes sense really


----------



## Outtapped

saw you recent pics mate, looks like you are finally putting on some size which is really good to see!

when is mark competing do you know? when you have some guest passes next we will all have to get together for a training session at carrefour


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate. good to see you having a proper off season and growing!


----------



## OJay

Yeah or can sort body rush mate, good hol? You still off work this week?

Cheers on the size finally lol 

Mum said something about virgin guest week for NHS staff and fam next week I'll look when it was

Maybe hit a legs session Saturday next week 

Sunday is marks show mate never seen him in such good condition!


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Yeah or can sort body rush mate, good hol? You still off work this week?
> 
> Cheers on the size finally lol
> 
> Mum said something about virgin guest week for NHS staff and fam next week I'll look when it was
> 
> Maybe hit a legs session Saturday next week
> 
> Sunday is marks show mate never seen him in such good condition!


i dont wanna do a leg session with mark lol, plus im now doing hack squats with bar and front squats instead of normal squats so probably wont fit in with your work out.

holiday was awesome thanks, no got back to norwich about 9 last night and back in work today, plus dunno if you saw my facebook status but little pikey has nicked my £700 bike.....not happy in the slightest! in fact raging!

didnt hear about that offer but haven't been there for almost two weeks, find out and come down.


----------



## OJay

shes on holiday at the moment but ill ask her when she's back think it was next week

mark wont be doing legs he will prob be working, ive not hit legs as hard as I did Sunday in months so much for easing back into squatting! I wanted to hit Hacks but the machine broke fronts are always good, will look what I'm training the sunday although don't you usually rest day sundays?

Fk! is it covered on house insurance? I know our insurance you have to have that as an added extra on cycle cover at work


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> shes on holiday at the moment but ill ask her when she's back think it was next week
> 
> mark wont be doing legs he will prob be working, ive not hit legs as hard as I did Sunday in months so much for easing back into squatting! I wanted to hit Hacks but the machine broke fronts are always good, will look what I'm training the sunday although don't you usually rest day sundays?
> 
> no i train back on sundays usualy as Vix works on sundays so gives me something to do along with xbox
> 
> i have seperate bike insurance but from reading it, it doesnt look like its covered unless its locked with a secure lock inside a locked shed. the shed was locked but not the bike
> 
> Fk! is it covered on house insurance? I know our insurance you have to have that as an added extra on cycle cover at work


----------



## OJay

Should be able to hit a back session in there mate but I'll ask the mother what the offer was when she's back and let ya know


----------



## OJay

Could you not get a lock and brake it say it was locked in there and they took the bike?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> Could you not get a lock and brake it say it was locked in there and they took the bike?


This is what everyone has said but if the bike was to be found with the lock still on the bit on the bike then that would be fraud. Don't really fancy a case of fraud against me personally


----------



## OJay

I had a lock on my old bike stuck as I lost the key know what you mean though, personally I would not risk it I would be worried prob why I don't get away with anything! Too honest for our own good


----------



## Suprakill4

Balls to that. They cannot prove that it's your lock that's still on the bike. For all they know the thief could have put it on and lost key. I would 100% make a claim, lot of money to lose that!


----------



## Outtapped

Suprakill4 said:


> Balls to that. They cannot prove that it's your lock that's still on the bike. For all they know the thief could have put it on and lost key. I would 100% make a claim, lot of money to lose that!


they can as i got a gold secure lock that i registered for cover with the lock company and gave to the insurer as it meant a reduction in insurance cost


----------



## Suprakill4

AH ok. Gutted mate.


----------



## OJay

You'd be surprised what insurance can prove at claim stage mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Never proved that my mobile phones wernt actually lost and were unblacklisted by my friend at t-mobile when the new ones arrived every year lol.


----------



## Outtapped

nice walk this morning Ojay?


----------



## OJay

only time i've had multiple pussy following me at once! you see me?


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> only time i've had multiple pussy following me at once! you see me?


haha yeah around hellesdon area, i saw a guy dressed in stupidly baggy clothes and thought it must be you then say the bodybuilding warehouse logo haha


----------



## OJay

I rock it well lol


----------



## OJay

Push session today and damned if I wasn't going to beat my last 110 on inc bench in the rack

Inc rack press

80x8

90x5

100x4

110x2

115x2

120x1

120x1

Inc db press

30x8

38x6

42x5

Smith shoulder press

20x10

40x6

50x5

Shoulder press machine

60x8

60x8

Dips

8bw

6bw

6bw

Calf smith raise

80x15

120x12

160ds120,80,40


----------



## OJay

Legs no spot

Squat

100x8

120x8

140x6

150x5

160x1 no safe for second

Leg press techno gym legs high feet together

150x15

200x7

210x7

Db lunges

30x6 quad was sore from some of dat dere cell tech hard to Bend some reason

Leg ext

45x15

55x9

65x9

75x5 only counted full reps each set was finished with failure partials

Leg press calf raises

150x20

200x12

Seated calf raises

60x15

67.5x12

75x11

Full stretches held for at least a minute at end of each calf set

Screwed now! Rumble roller time


----------



## OJay

Pull today and told my mate I'd get a new PB dead or she could slap me at the bnbf finals tomorrow, good motivation! Lol

Deadlifts

140x6

160x3

180x1 primer

200x2 same as tues

210x2 new PB

220x1 sort of back breaking 2nd so didn't count it will upload video later

Meadow row

40x12

50x8

60x6

Chins

Bwx8

Bwx6

Bwx6

Seated row machine one hand

45x8

60x7

Hammer curls

16x9

20x7

22x7

Screwed!

Now got to go cook brownies to take to Manchester for the finals tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome deadlift. Wish I could. Mu backs gone again.


----------



## OJay




----------



## Suprakill4

Great video mate. Nice and slow on the declines.


----------



## OJay

Not totally sure should have gone for that second rep though :-/


----------



## Suprakill4

Why?!?!? What was wrong with it!


----------



## OJay

Bad form the second one didn't count it


----------



## OJay

had a well good weekend trip to Manchester for the BNBF finals, saw loads of people hadn't seen for a while commenting on the size gains i've made which I never know what to say when I get a compliment lol, chilling catching up laughing over old times. Unfortunately two of my mates didn't do as well as they expected but still props to getting there but my training partner won the Pro Show, his first in the UK which he was over the moon about and still is gobsmacked not knowing what to say even when I spoke to him just now!

Another hard week of training planned as always can't wait for sportex now had to sign my contract for the stand, first time i've been referred to as a model lol was a bit weird


----------



## OJay

Found these earlier

Left to right 2010,2012,2008,2011 look better last year lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Look best on the far right pic. Look awesome there mate.


----------



## OJay

yeah off season.......i will look better next year do not worry


----------



## OJay

trained with Jason Law and Mark Claxton today, well I decided I would deadlift when Mark joined us so technically just with J  Got to love when something can annoy yuo and you use it to fuel your workouts lol

Trained plenty rows bent over

db row

row machine hammer strength

then went to deadlift which usually when deads are done are first in session but for some reason went for a pb at the end and got ****ed i didn't get it

didn't use straps until the attempt anyway i know it went like

140x5

180x4

200x1

210x1

230xZERO!!! got a couple inches lol

180x2

rear delts

ez curls

standing db curls

leg press calf machine


----------



## Suprakill4

210 is a great lift but why 1 rep lifts? just asking for problems injury wise surely?


----------



## OJay

It was a warm up for my main set where I wanted 2


----------



## Outtapped

You forgot the one set of chins


----------



## OJay

On yeah, I had Ben n jerry syndrome! Had to run off lol


----------



## OJay

trained chest and triceps today I had promised my mate i'd make sure i'd get some PBs and i'm a man of my word.

Had three people comment on how different i'm looking and can't believe the size increase which is always nice to hear

incline bench press

80x6

90x5

100x4

110x3

120 previously only got one but 2 reps done here on own

125 got someone to stand behind to help get the weight up if needed so could perform a negative to the rack

One rep on own and he said hardly touched the 2nd one but i am only counting one rep and one negative

inc db bench slightly higher bench here

32x6

42x5

46x5

50x4 never lifted the 50s for 4 decent reps before let alone after that barbell work!

inc db flyes

22x10

26x5

26x6

dips

bwx7

bwx6

bwx6 all slow negative

rope pushdown

40x10

50x7

50x6

20x10

standing calf smith raises worked up to two sets 12-14 reps 180k


----------



## Suprakill4

Great pressing mate, i havnt done the 50's in a long long time.


----------



## OJay

Don't know what's going on lol


----------



## Suprakill4

I do. Your doing it like you should and not being a little b1tch about bodyfat levels non stop LOL!. Great work though mate, going to be a very productive year for you if these last months are anything to go on.


----------



## OJay

Cheers man I don't know how much more I will grow though must level out soon


----------



## Suprakill4

Then up the food


----------



## OJay

I'm lowering the veg so i actually get hungry then will see 

- - - Updated - - -

got news yesterday that should be doing not only pics for bodybuilding warehouse but also some videos for a transformation project i'm working on the male side and my mate is helping on the female side for it so should be pretty good, debating what shape I should be in its off season and only instructional so shouldnt need to much change  i'm over 88kg now finally!


----------



## OJay

got news yesterday that should be doing not only pics for bodybuilding warehouse but also some videos for a transformation project i'm working on the male side and my mate is helping on the female side for it so should be pretty good, debating what shape I should be in its off season and only instructional so shouldnt need to much change  i'm over 88kg now finally!


----------



## OJay

2nd back session this week but feeling little beat up shouldn't have dead lifted actually yes I should just weak as **** was up a little later last night nattering so all relevant

Deadlifts

100x5

140x5

180x2 glute pretty sore on this couldn't drive

200x1 glute not firing again no straps called time on deads tried racks

Got rack pull 1 set not worth talking about

Db rows 3 sets failure with the 50s 7-9reps

Close pulldown

Hammer curls

Rope crunches

Seated calf machine and stretches


----------



## Suprakill4

Great news on the video mate, ill be sure to have a look at that. BBW finally making you earn your supps or discounts then lol.

All looks to be progressing well, happy right now in general with everying unrelated to bb?


----------



## OJay

How'd you mean mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

I mean how is life in general. Its a bodybuilding forum i know, i just like to know how people are in general, aside from bodybuilding.


----------



## OJay

Seem ok Norwich doesn't have many prospects at moment job wise who knows.


----------



## OJay

Legs today training partner had to go find a new motor so on own

Had a twinge in back when stretching and was killing so thought better not squat.... Lucky don't pay attention to my thoughts just couldn't lift much lol

Leg extensions

30x20

35x20

40x20

45x20

50x20

55x15

60x12

65x9

70x8

I wanted to pre exhaust lol

Squats

8 rep sets

60

80

100

120

140

145x4 reps

Leg press

240x12

280x12

320x12

Lying leg curl

30x15

37.5x15

42.5x7

Seated leg curl

35kx12

40x7

Sldl

60x12

80 x 6 back starting to hurt

Leg press calf raises

4sets failure


----------



## OJay

Went for a check in with the coach today James Collier and trained back

After a smashing session and then his lovely 3minute calf routine he couldn't believe how much size I've put on very happy with gains.

Got a plan for the off season now ready for after sport ex to go into the next phase and weighed in 92.5kg after training today his words were 'something is obviously working!' Lol

Can't wait for next years shows!


----------



## Suprakill4

OJay said:


> Went for a check in with the coach today James Collier and trained back
> 
> After a smashing session and then his lovely 3minute calf routine he couldn't believe how much size I've put on very happy with gains.
> 
> Got a plan for the off season now ready for after sport ex to go into the next phase and weighed in 92.5kg after training today his words were 'something is obviously working!' Lol
> 
> Can't wait for next years shows!


Yes your not being obcessed with bodyfat and having a proper off season for once! lol.

Keep with it, great gains this off season. How much under the weight limit was you at lost comp?


----------



## Outtapped

Did Baron show you up?


----------



## OJay

I was 76.4 limit in classics 76.7 il be inter under 80s this time

J....... You know this!


----------



## Outtapped

I'm confused to where this 76.7 has come from?


----------



## OJay

I was 76.4 kg and my limit was 76.7 for my height 172.7cm


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I was 76.4 kg and my limit was 76.7 for my height 172.7cm


Oooooo I see so are you just going to see nearer the time which category to go for? Or even both?


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm hopin he adds more than .3kg for next comp!! Although maybe could be leaner next time than last?? Please don't do stars or tomorrow show. I'm looking at MAYBE making a fool of myself there next year.


----------



## OJay

I'm going for north west, bodypower and muscle talk if needed

Can't wait around until November for a show 

Yep no more classics inter under 80s


----------



## Outtapped

OJay said:


> I'm going for north west, bodypower and muscle talk if needed
> 
> Can't wait around until November for a show
> 
> Yep no more classics inter under 80s


Ill be doing the muscletalk, don't think I can afford to do more than one lol so if I don't qualify it will be a decent off season and then possibly stars of tomorrow but will have to see how off season goes. Guess ill just have to play everything by ear


----------



## OJay

Shoulders today with arms back is in bits from James' session yesterday 

Pre workout used newer warrior rage and premium whey

Db shoulder press

Seated

32x11

34x7

34x8

Db lat raise

10x15

14x12

16x8

18x5

Bent over reverse flyes

12x15

14x11

14x8

Straight bar pull down on lat machine

37.5x11

37.5x9

37.5x7

Db curls

12x14

14x11

18x7

Dip machine

90x5

97.5x10

105x7

Db hammer curls

14x15

20x9

Bb shrugs

140x10

180x9


----------



## OJay

Sorry for lack of updates not been slacking got a pic after training with Aaron lambert and lee shorten both week after Brits under 80s


----------



## Suprakill4

Lookin good mate arms have progressed. Had you trained them? Lambo looks well, having a big rebound?


----------



## OJay

Not massive one just filled out from being depleted he's gonna be monstrous next time!

We had just trained chest no arms


----------



## OJay

Here's a progress pic 

Oops that's my pancake cake  mmmm


----------



## OJay

Ok wait for the 'Ollie you're lifting F all!' I'd just done all my demo videos for a big transformation contest prior to this.... And I'm a weakling as we know anyway

There is a lot of warm up in the video lol


----------



## OJay

Just realised i've not been updating due to not having the time and wanted to keep this updated for a bit as much as possible

mid off season right now just started my last bit of 'growing' right now and on a lab called neuro pharma for my lovely celltech stuff. Mate has been using this who competed in the superheavies last year at the finals and haven't seen anything like it with his gains before, this is the only thing that has changed and he can't get enough of it so thought i would give it a go. Couple other people I know through him are using it too and they're getting nice gains too, even with their rubbish diets. So far been really free of pip fingers crossed will stay that way

Will be competing next May time again can't wait

hopefully have another off season photo shoot mid november too which will be nuts just need to get some when am in shape!

only negative.....got foraminal narrowing of multiple vertebrae needing a formintomy meaning......a bloody neck op but i'll worry about that once i've spoken to the surgeon and see the options.


----------



## Suprakill4

About time you updated this!!!!!!!!! Glad things are going well mate. Shame ya not at Brits to meet up again.


----------



## OJay

Will be going to the stars of tomorrow show shame we couldn't smash up panthers again!

Brits slightly too far with current situation money wise losing job

Mans yesterday exhaust falling off on way to jay z! Dammit


----------



## big_jim_87

Just popped in to see what Iv missed as just come back to ukm...

not much lol until now no post since last yr lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

funny you mentioned Neuro Pharma... been doing the rounds down here too... hadn't heard of them before but seems popular round here...

All iv heard is good things...

not had a chance to try it yet my self as hernia op and not back in the gym etc but was thinking Id have a go so let me know what you think...


----------



## Suprakill4

Mate i feel you pain. My cars blown up. If I go above 2500 revs it goes into safe mode. And it smokes like crazy!!!!!

@big_jim_87 I hope hernias healing fast because we might be pushing the cvnt home when I come pick you up!


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> funny you mentioned Neuro Pharma... been doing the rounds down here too... hadn't heard of them before but seems popular round here...
> 
> All iv heard is good things...
> 
> not had a chance to try it yet my self as hernia op and not back in the gym etc but was thinking Id have a go so let me know what you think...


Will do Jim loving it at moment getting crazy pumps off it

Either that or all the Chubb I have at the moment lol


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> Just popped in to see what Iv missed as just come back to ukm...
> 
> not much lol until now no post since last yr lol!


I've been eating lettuce man hard times! And trying to get online pt done

Back on the boards now hopefully

Will be doing podcasts soon for another forum too


----------



## big_jim_87

OJay said:


> I've been eating lettuce man hard times! And trying to get online pt done
> 
> Back on the boards now hopefully
> 
> Will be doing podcasts soon for another forum too


what forum?


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Mate i feel you pain. My cars blown up. If I go above 2500 revs it goes into safe mode. And it smokes like crazy!!!!!
> 
> @big_jim_87 I hope hernias healing fast because we might be pushing the cvnt home when I come pick you up!


Lol how the hell are we gonna manage that?

Me in my post op state and you with a crippled back? lol I'll notify the AA when we leave mine lol


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> what forum?


Tm


----------



## OJay

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol how the hell are we gonna manage that?
> 
> Me in my post op state and you with a crippled back? lol I'll notify the AA when we leave mine lol


You guys are as screwed as I was driving to jay z Thursday and exhaust fell off! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol how the hell are we gonna manage that?
> 
> Me in my post op state and you with a crippled back? lol I'll notify the AA when we leave mine lol


Might just take dads car keys and we can travel in luxury lol. Don't think would be happy when mum rings him in Scotland saying his new BMW is gone off the drive though lol. Ill get it seen to this week mate I'm just skint.


----------

